# Seguimento - Fevereiro 2008



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2008 às 00:18)

Bom pela primeira vez abro este tópico desde que entrei no forum 

Desejo a todos uns felizes relatos deste mês de Fevereiro que relatem tudo aquilo que gostem e claro na generalidade NEVE NEVE E MAIS NEVE  vá agora a sério pessoal muita chuva para todos que bem se precisa  e optimismo acima de tudo.

Estou com 8.2ºC vamos começar a o mês com umas ricas mínimas.





É uma simulação de neve no meu modelo chamado Photoshop  Inverno em 2050.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Fev 2008 às 00:26)

Boa noite! Aqui neste momento noite com abertas e fria. As máximas hoje rondaram os 17 graus

Valores actuais:

1) 11,3ºC e 85% Hr

2) 11,1ºC

3) 11,6ºC


----------



## iceworld (1 Fev 2008 às 00:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bom pela primeira vez abro este tópico desde que entrei no forum
> 
> Desejo a todos uns felizes relatos deste mês de Fevereiro que relatem tudo aquilo que gostem e claro na generalidade NEVE NEVE E MAIS NEVE  vá agora a sério pessoal muita chuva para todos que bem se precisa  e optimismo acima de tudo.
> 
> ...





Um ano de cada vez!!!


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2008 às 03:09)

Temperaturas surpreendentes, ou não
Temperatura às 01.00h (IM):

Portimão(aerodromo) -» 3.5ºC
Almada (P. Rainha) -» 2.9ºC
Penhas Douradas -» 6.3ºC
Portalegre -» 9.1ºC
Bragança -» 5.4
Cabo Carvoeiro -» 12.3ºC 

Parece existir inversão termica hoje...


----------



## João Soares (1 Fev 2008 às 07:53)

Tive uma minima de *8,1ºC* so nao desceu mais porque..... ta a chover com *8,5ºC*


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2008 às 08:53)

Bom dia!

Só faltam os icebergs nesse mapa Mário Barros

Bem, o primeiro dia de Fevereiro amanheceu sem sol! Já tinha saudades de ver nuvens assim no céu
Vejamos se delas cai qualquer coisa.

Quanto a temperaturas estou agora com 10,3ºC.
A temperatura minima foi de 8,8ºC. Muito ameno para começar.


----------



## Rog (1 Fev 2008 às 08:54)

Bom dia,
Por aqui alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a noite, num  total desde as 21h de ontem de 3,8mm
Agora 11,2ºC
85%HR
1026hpa

0h: 12,9ºC


----------



## vitamos (1 Fev 2008 às 09:28)

Bom dia:

Extremos do último dia de Janeiro:

Tmin *7,7ºC*
Tmax *14,8ºC*

Fevereiro amanheceu com céu encoberto. A temperatura caiu muito no final da tarde de ontem, mas estagnou á medida que o céu ficou coberto.

A temperatura hoje de manhã era de 9,4ºC mas a mínima até agora foi registada ás 0h44m (*8,9ºC*)

A pressão encontra-se nos *1024 hPa*


----------



## mocha (1 Fev 2008 às 09:43)

bom dia a todos, finalmente é sexta, tou quase de férias, parece que finalmente vai chover, enfim só motivos para celebrar
aqui o ceu ta muito nublado, sigo com 10ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2008 às 09:47)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e agora encontra-se muito nublado.

Tive uma mínima de 7.5ºC e agora estou com 11.5ºC.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Kraliv (1 Fev 2008 às 09:54)

Boas,


Por cá o Fevereiro começou com uma boa mínima...2,1ºC  , nada mau  


Dados das 09.00h:

Temp. 5,2ºC
Humid. 86%
Pressão 1021hPa
Vento 3,9km/h WSW



Temp. actual: 6,6ºC


----------



## iceworld (1 Fev 2008 às 10:08)

Bom dia ! Por aqui digo com 9.7º de temperatura e claro céu encoberto


----------



## Kraliv (1 Fev 2008 às 10:13)

ÚLTIMA HORA​



O Mário Barros foi encontrado assim, esta manhã, no seu posto de vigilância​


----------



## vitamos (1 Fev 2008 às 10:19)

Kraliv disse:


> ÚLTIMA HORA​
> 
> 
> 
> O Mário Barros foi encontrado assim, esta manhã, no seu posto de vigilância​


----------



## iceworld (1 Fev 2008 às 10:22)

Kraliv disse:


> ÚLTIMA HORA​
> 
> 
> 
> O Mário Barros foi encontrado assim, esta manhã, no seu posto de vigilância​




GENIAL !!!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Fev 2008 às 10:23)

Bom dia! Feveiro entrou frio aqui na Lagoa Ceu nublado com aguaceiros fracos e boas abertas.

Minimas mais baixas de 2008. 

Registei os seguintes valores esta noite:

1) Tmin 9,9ºC  Actual 11,7ºC e 89% Hr

2) Tmin 9,6ºC  Actual 11,5ºC

3) Tmin 10,6ºC Actual 12,7ºC  - Este sensor encontra-se fora do abrigo


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2008 às 10:29)

Kraliv disse:


>



Bela foto 

Kraliv nem me lembres disso vim agora do hospital os médicos disseram que nunca tinham visto alguém com uma grau de hipotremia tão grande e que o mais surprendente é como é que todos os membros tenham resistido...

Nunca tinha sentido tanto frio na vida não recomendo a ninguém  foi um nevão repentino que se abateu derepente sobre mim ali na serra de Sintra desconfio que foi algum aviao que largou agua que acabou por se transformar em neve devido a altitude...

Tiveram de me mandar água quente para cima porque se não ainda não estava aqui a postar


----------



## vitamos (1 Fev 2008 às 11:29)

Por aqui o céu continua encoberto, mas ainda não começou a pingar...

Estive a ver o panorama em termos de precipitação e temperaturas em Portugal. Para já não chove ainda ao que parece, mas vão dando notícias  ! Curioso notar que na última hora a temperatura nas PEnhas Douradas desceu... Em  alguns sitios do interior norte parece ter estabilizado. Se começasse nesta altura a chover em principio a cota de neve estaria ainda a cima da altura das penhas. Provavelmente a uns 1700-1800 metros (mero palpite). 

Vamos ver o que isto vai dar... mas uma chuvinha era sem dúvida bem vinda no mínimo!


----------



## Sam (1 Fev 2008 às 11:33)

Bom dia  Bela foto
Por cá amanheceu nublado, e estao agora 6º
Bem fresquinho
E essa neve sempre vem? pelo menos uma chuvinha
sam


----------



## iceworld (1 Fev 2008 às 11:41)

Sim, a chuva seria bem vinda  pois bem precisamos dela !
Por aqui céu nublado e uma temperatura de 12.0º


----------



## HotSpot (1 Fev 2008 às 12:20)

Minima de *3,4ºC*

Já é melhor que a de 2007 que foi de *4,4ºC* também no dia 1.

Provavelmente tb vou ter a máxima mais baixa do ano que é de 15,0ºC

Está a começar bem....


----------



## squidward (1 Fev 2008 às 12:25)

Boas pessoal!

Bem por aqui começo o mês de Fevereiro com céu muito nublado/encoberto e com uma mínima de +7.2ºC

por agora sigo com +13.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2008 às 13:27)

Kraliv disse:


> ÚLTIMA HORA​
> 
> 
> 
> O Mário Barros foi encontrado assim, esta manhã, no seu posto de vigilância​




Ena pah... Finalmente encontrou o seu estímulo...
bem apanhado

Hoje tive uma rica minima de *6,6ºC*
O ceu esteve encoberto toda a manha mas ainda não foi registada precipitação...
Por agora *14,3ºC*, humidade a 66%, e pressão em grande queda: 1020 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2008 às 13:48)

A temperatura está a descer e a humidade a subir: 13,3ºC e 70% respectivamente.

HOJE:
00:00 - 7,9ºC
03:00 - 7,1ºC
06:00 - 8,4ºC
09:00 - 9,6ºC
12:00 - 12,8ºC


----------



## BARROS (1 Fev 2008 às 13:55)

ATÉ QUE ENFIM, O SOL!!!
 Ontem, depois de 12 dias de tempo nublado, percebi no alto uma esquisita coisa AZUL, e aí me lembrei que era o céu e que a era das trevas tinha acabado.
Também o astro rei deu o ar da sua graça para os paulistanos, voltou a chover no fim da tarde, mas, pelos menos o sol continuou a iluminar nossas vidas!
Venho falando do verão que tá parecendo inverno aqui no sudeste brasileiro. Pois bem! Hoje de manhã ocorreu mais um fenômeno típico do inverno... a NEBLINA. O Sol só dissipou ela às 10 horas da manhã. Agora ele brilha sem nuvens( por enquanto)! 

A quantas anda o regime de chuvas aí. Fechamos Janeiro com abençoados 316,4mm aqui em São Paulo. Duvido que tenha se registrado algo parecido por aí!!!!


----------



## vitamos (1 Fev 2008 às 14:17)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> sempre as ordens  mas de qualquer forma e muito bom ver isso no diagrama



Já agora e como postou um serrano:

Temperaturas actuais:

Piornos 3ºC (_E acaba de descer para os 2ºC_)
Torre -1ºC

A serra terá neve quase de certeza a partir de hoje...


----------



## ACalado (1 Fev 2008 às 14:33)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Já agora e como postou um serrano:
> 
> Temperaturas actuais:
> 
> ...



é verdade de certeza que irá cair neve  a partir da tarde a cota deve rondar os 1200m cá por baixo céu nublado mas sem sinal de chuva ainda


----------



## mocha (1 Fev 2008 às 14:39)

Kraliv disse:


> ÚLTIMA HORA​
> 
> 
> 
> O Mário Barros foi encontrado assim, esta manhã, no seu posto de vigilância​



já andas a brincar ao carnaval?


----------



## jpmartins (1 Fev 2008 às 14:39)

Kraliv disse:


> ÚLTIMA HORA​
> 
> 
> 
> O Mário Barros foi encontrado assim, esta manhã, no seu posto de vigilância​



Brutal 
Começou a pingar por aqui. 
Temp actual 12.2ºC


----------



## mocha (1 Fev 2008 às 14:40)

aqui cairam umas poucas pingas por volta das 13h, por agora o ceu ta muito nublado, mas nada de chuva


----------



## vitamos (1 Fev 2008 às 14:53)

Já chove em Coimbra!


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (1 Fev 2008 às 14:54)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*

Boa tarde.. desde ja cumprimento a todos pois e a primeira vez que participo no forum... e para saber qual a opinião sobre as previsões feitas para este fim de semana.. que prevêem neve acima dos 800 e 900 metros para a zona norte de portugal..

MIGUEL MOURA
MONTALEGRE, SERRA DO LAROUCO 1527m

temp: 3º 
obs: chuvisco fracos, céu nublado.

www.barrosodigital.blogspot.com


----------



## vitamos (1 Fev 2008 às 14:55)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*



BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> Boa tarde.. desde ja cumprimento a todos pois e a primeira vez que participo no forum... e para saber qual a opinião sobre as previsões feitas para este fim de semana.. que prevêem neve acima dos 800 e 900 metros para a zona norte de portugal..
> 
> MIGUEL MOURA
> MONTALEGRE, SERRA DO LAROUCO 1527m
> ...



ATÉ QUE ENFIM MONTALEGRE NO FÓRUM!! DIA DE FESTA POR AQUI!!!!!!!



Muito bem vindo!!!


----------



## iceworld (1 Fev 2008 às 14:58)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*



BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> Boa tarde.. desde ja cumprimento a todos pois e a primeira vez que participo no forum... e para saber qual a opinião sobre as previsões feitas para este fim de semana.. que prevêem neve acima dos 800 e 900 metros para a zona norte de portugal..
> 
> MIGUEL MOURA
> MONTALEGRE, SERRA DO LAROUCO 1527m
> ...



Muito bem vindo Barroso !! 
Já há muito tempo que desejava-mos que alguém da mítica localidade de Montalegre se juntasse a este fórum .!! 
Muito bem vindo


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (1 Fev 2008 às 15:03)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*

obrigado pelas boas vindas ainda estou a entender o fórum ... brevemente tb darei o meu contributo, com as temp e as observações possiveis feitas por um leigo em meteo ...

MIGUEL MOURA
MONTALEGRE
WWW.BARROSODIGITAL.BLOGSPOT.COM..


----------



## jpmartins (1 Fev 2008 às 15:04)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*

Boas Barroso,
Bonito blog, isso é que é viajar


----------



## Snow (1 Fev 2008 às 15:06)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*

Bem vindo amigo

Na torre acho que ja neva, pelo menos parece nas novas imagens da câmera da Turistrela.


----------



## iceworld (1 Fev 2008 às 15:08)

Eu diria que chuvisca  mas pronto as saudades são  tantas que ... 
Temperatura de 13.0º  Tem estado a descer!!


----------



## ACalado (1 Fev 2008 às 15:10)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*



Snow disse:


> Bem vindo amigo
> 
> Na torre acho que ja neva, pelo menos parece nas novas imagens da câmera da Turistrela.



é verdade já se ve perfeitamente as farrapitas de neve a derreter no vidro da webcam


----------



## squidward (1 Fev 2008 às 15:11)

BARROS disse:


> ATÉ QUE ENFIM, O SOL!!!
> Ontem, depois de 12 dias de tempo nublado, percebi no alto uma esquisita coisa AZUL, e aí me lembrei que era o céu e que a era das trevas tinha acabado.
> Também o astro rei deu o ar da sua graça para os paulistanos, voltou a chover no fim da tarde, mas, pelos menos o sol continuou a iluminar nossas vidas!
> Venho falando do verão que tá parecendo inverno aqui no sudeste brasileiro. Pois bem! Hoje de manhã ocorreu mais um fenômeno típico do inverno... a NEBLINA. O Sol só dissipou ela às 10 horas da manhã. Agora ele brilha sem nuvens( por enquanto)!
> ...



Aqui então é precisamente o contrario...estamos fartos de céu AZUL!!


----------



## squidward (1 Fev 2008 às 15:12)

iceworld disse:


> Eu diria que chuvisca  mas pronto as saudades são  tantas que ...
> Temperatura de 13.0º  Tem estado a descer!!



Aqui nem chove e a Temperatura continua a subir +14.6ºC


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2008 às 15:12)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*

Ceu muito nublado por aqui, o vento está fraco...
 Bem vindo BARROSODIGITAL Já fazia falta um membro da bela vila de Montalegre


----------



## vitamos (1 Fev 2008 às 15:14)

iceworld disse:


> Eu diria que chuvisca  mas pronto as saudades são  tantas que ...
> Temperatura de 13.0º  Tem estado a descer!!



Sim iceworld, concordo, é realmente mais um chuvisco! Obrigado pela correcção


----------



## HotSpot (1 Fev 2008 às 16:29)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*



BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> Boa tarde.. desde ja cumprimento a todos pois e a primeira vez que participo no forum... e para saber qual a opinião sobre as previsões feitas para este fim de semana.. que prevêem neve acima dos 800 e 900 metros para a zona norte de portugal..
> 
> MIGUEL MOURA
> MONTALEGRE, SERRA DO LAROUCO 1527m
> ...



Aleluia, bem-vindo, Mais um a dizer..ate que enfim alguem de Montalegre 

A temperatura que apresentas-te é de algum termometro particular?


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (1 Fev 2008 às 16:35)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*



HotSpot disse:


> Aleluia, bem-vindo, Mais um a dizer..ate que enfim alguem de Montalegre
> 
> A temperatura que apresentas-te é de algum termometro particular?



BEM ERA O QUE MARCAVA O MEU CARRO ... N E MTO CORRECTO EU SEI MAS ENFIM .. POSSUIMOS UMA ESTAÇÕA METEO MAS DE MOMENTO ESTA AVARIADA    LOCALIZADA NO LAROUCO A 1527M ( INSTALADA PELA QUANTIFIC DE COIMBRA)..


----------



## iceworld (1 Fev 2008 às 16:41)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*

Neste momento chove com bastante intensidade e a temperatura desceu pois o carro marcava 12.0º


----------



## vitamos (1 Fev 2008 às 16:46)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*



iceworld disse:


> Neste momento chove com bastante intensidade e a temperatura desceu pois o carro marcava 12.0º



Tens razão!!!  Um gajo aqui fechado num cubiculo nem se apercebe do que se passa lá fora! Chove com intensidade na zona do POLO II também... Já tinha saudades de uma boa chuvada


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2008 às 16:49)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*



BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> Boa tarde.. desde ja cumprimento a todos pois e a primeira vez que participo no forum... e para saber qual a opinião sobre as previsões feitas para este fim de semana.. que prevêem neve acima dos 800 e 900 metros para a zona norte de portugal..
> 
> MIGUEL MOURA
> MONTALEGRE, SERRA DO LAROUCO 1527m
> ...




Muito Bem-vindo BARROSODIGITAL!!!
Finalmente um membro de Montalegre!
Contamos com as tuas participações!

Excelente Blog!


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2008 às 16:58)

Ahh, Férias de Carnaval!

Há pouco cairam umas pinguinhas, talvez uns 0,001mm
Por agora o ceu está quase totalmente encoberto, mas o sol ainda trespassa algumas nuvens
A máxima ficou-se em 14,5ºC
Temperatura em ritmo de descida, estou com 12,8ºC
Vento entre os 2 e os 8 km/h
Pressão a 1019 hPa

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: *6,6ºC*
MÁXIMA: *14,5ºC*


----------



## Sam (1 Fev 2008 às 16:59)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*

Olá a todos.
Por aqui céu nublado parcialmente, frio e umas pingas de vez em qdo... mas mal se nota...
13º
Chuva? Neve? Alguma previsão??? 

Bom fim semana a todos
Bom Carnaval
Parece q o tempo nos prega umas partidas
 xau
sam


----------



## ppereira (1 Fev 2008 às 17:03)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*

fui ver a webcam da torre e está muito melhor
pena a qualidade ainda não ser a ideal. então com nevoeiro....
mas do que dá para ver se neva e muito pouco, nem dá para tapar os buracos que a estância já apresenta

Grande barroso. bem vindo


----------



## vitamos (1 Fev 2008 às 17:07)

Gilmet disse:


> Ahh, Férias de Carnaval!
> 
> Há pouco cairam umas pinguinhas, talvez uns 0,001mm
> Por agora o ceu está quase totalmente encoberto, mas o sol ainda trespassa algumas nuvens
> ...



Por aqui choveu bem mais, mas por enquanto parou! Férias de carnaval dizes bem! Mas estas férias significam terrinha, sem computador e sem MeteoPT em princípio! 

Por isso só espero que lá para 4ª tenha muitos relatos de chuva e neve aqui dos meus caros colegas meteoloucos! 

Um bom Carnaval (de preferÊncia branquinho) a todos!!


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2008 às 17:13)

Olá Pessoal!
Opá, já vai toda a gente de férias e eu ainda tenho um exame amanha à tarde
Ah! Que inveja!

Bem, a todos um bom inicio de "mini-férias"
Eu amanha ressuscito, após uma semana da tanga, sempre de volta da faculdade. Bem, ao menos 5cadeiras já estão! Falta uma. A pior... Aquela a que só vou mesmo ao exame por descarte de consciencia. 

Bem, mas vamos a assuntos meteorológicos.
Por agora 13,1ºC.
A máxima foi de 15ºC e a minima 8,8ºC.

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado de WNW e nada de chuva


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2008 às 17:29)

vitamos disse:


> Por aqui choveu bem mais, mas por enquanto parou! Férias de carnaval dizes bem! *Mas estas férias significam terrinha, sem computador e sem MeteoPT em princípio!*
> 
> Por isso só espero que lá para 4ª tenha muitos relatos de chuva e neve aqui dos meus caros colegas meteoloucos!
> 
> *Um bom Carnaval (de preferÊncia branquinho) a todos!!*



Deixa estar que estas férias passam num instante... não tarda nada estás de volta

Tambem desejo umas boas férias de Carnaval a todos!!

O sol apareceu durante uns minutos mas já fez subir a temperatura: 13,1ºC


----------



## Santos (1 Fev 2008 às 17:44)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*



BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> Boa tarde.. desde ja cumprimento a todos pois e a primeira vez que participo no forum... e para saber qual a opinião sobre as previsões feitas para este fim de semana.. que prevêem neve acima dos 800 e 900 metros para a zona norte de portugal..
> 
> MIGUEL MOURA
> MONTALEGRE, SERRA DO LAROUCO 1527m
> ...



Bem Vindo Migeul Moura,

Parabéns pela sua localização geográfica e beleza que o redeia, é de facto algo que merece ser sublinhado.

Todos nós lógicamanete sabemos o país em que vivemos quanto à sua localização geográgica e clima inerente, pelo que o Miguel é feliz por habitar um local que permite por razões óbvias "e não porque tem que ser" a obvservação de queda de neve.
Obrigado também pela amizade e participação
Bem haja


----------



## jPdF (1 Fev 2008 às 17:57)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*

Em Coimbra abriu um pouco mais o céu, mas de  vez em quando ainda caem uns pingos fortes de chuva...
Temperatura nos 10.9ºC


----------



## iceworld (1 Fev 2008 às 17:58)

O céu continua nublado mas apresenta já algumas abertas. A temperatura tem estado a descer e neste momento 11.7º


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2008 às 18:16)

Por aqui tarde de céu muito nublado e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 15.4ºC e agora estou com 13.0ºC.

A pressão está nos 1019hpa o vento está fraco.

 acordem-me em 2011


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2008 às 18:30)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (04h24); Temperatura máxima = 10,6 ºC (13h24); Temperatura actual = 9,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa.

*Períodos de céu muito nublado sem precipitação.*


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2008 às 18:46)

O dia decorreu com céu nublado e uns chuviscos a partir da tarde.

Extremos do dia: 4,3ºC / 8,7ºC

Por agora: 7,2ºC e chuva fraca


----------



## henriquesillva (1 Fev 2008 às 20:40)

*Olá a todos:*


T min....................8.1º
T máx..................12.3º


H min...................52%
H máx..................88%

Pressão actual.......1014 hPa


----------



## HotSpot (1 Fev 2008 às 20:44)

Máximo Hoje:  15,2 °C (15:46) 
Mínimo Hoje:  3,4 °C (04:00)


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2008 às 21:00)

Bem, o Alto Minho já está a encher o penico!
Segundo o IM, 7,2mm foi a quantidade de precipitação acomulada das 18h às 19h em Monção (Valinha).

E aqui nada. O céu está praticamente Limpo.
Temperatura actual: 11,1ºC.
E até o vento enfraqueceu.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2008 às 21:09)

Boa noite, por cá a temperatura tem estado num ritmo de descida muito, muito lento
Registo agora 11,1ºC
Humidade a 81%
pressão a 1019 hPa

HOJE:
00:00 - 7,9ºC 
03.00 - 7,1ºC
06:00 - 8,4ºC
09:00 - 9,6ºC
12:00 - 12,8ºC
15:00 - 13,1ºC
18:00 - 12.2ºC
21:00 - 11,2ºC


----------



## Fil (1 Fev 2008 às 21:31)

Boa noite! Aqui tenho chuva com uma temperatura de 5,4ºC, esta tem descido bastante na última meia hora, a ver se a queda continua... Acumulação (de chuva ) até ao momento de 1,9 mm.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Fev 2008 às 22:31)

Boa noite a todos! Hoje por aqui foi um dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e também alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde.
O frio também foi algum e assim se mantem.

Valores de Hoje:

1) Tmax - 16,1ºC e 89% Hr Actual - 13,1ºC e 86% Hr

2) Tmax - 16ºC  - Actual 12,7ºC 

3) Tmax - 17,1ºC Actual - Sem dados. Este sensor encontra-se fora do abrigo.


----------



## iceworld (1 Fev 2008 às 23:01)

Por aqui os aguaceiros vão caindo com alguma frequência e a temperatura esta nos 11.3º


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2008 às 23:22)

Por aqui, este episódio deve resumir-se a uns ridículos 5 ou 10mm de precipitação e 3 dias com valores de temperatura que continuam acima do normal para esta época do ano. Está a ser um final de Inverno penoso 

Céu limpo e 5,0ºC. A precipitação já só deve voltar no Domingo.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2008 às 23:26)

Boa noite... agora tenho 11,6ºC


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2008 às 23:38)

Por Setúbal por volta das 17:15

Achei interessante e resolvi tirar uma foto


----------



## Rog (1 Fev 2008 às 23:47)

Boas,
Por aqui 11,5ºC
71%HR
1023hpa


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2008 às 01:23)

Registei umaa maxima de *16,9ºC* e de minima *8,1ºC*

Esteve a chover moderadamente e sempre certinha das 19h00 as 21h00

Por agora ceu limpo com umas belas estrelas e *8,2ºC*
Espero bem que o IM acerta na previsao de 4ºC po Porto


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2008 às 01:45)

As temperaturas andam cheias de altos e baixos tá-me a cheirar mal  estou com 12.1ºC.


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2008 às 02:07)

Ta a descer a bom ritmo *7,7ºC*


----------



## jpaulov (2 Fev 2008 às 08:59)

2,2ºC!!! bolas...onde está a chuva?!


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2008 às 09:15)

Bom dia Pessoal.

Céu nublado em Odivelas, mas com tendência a Limpar.
Vento fraco e uma amena temperatura de 11,ºC agora.
A minima foir de 10,3ºC.
Durante a noite devem ter caido uns aguaceiros fracos, visto que a estrada está molhada, mas algo <1mm dado que o pluviometro nada contabilizou.

Estava agora aqui a olhar para as estações meteorológicas do IM, às 7h toda a região de norte de Trás-os-Montes estava em temperaturas entre -1ºC e 0ºC. Com humidade perto dos 100%. Será que durante a noite caiu alguma precipitação? A Serra da Estrela é que deve ter estado toda a noite a amazenar neve. 
Nas Penhas douradas (e segundo o IM) choveu durante toda a noite, sendo a precipitação acomulada desde as 17h às 7h de mais ou menos 12mm, e com uma temperatura média de 2,5ºC.
Na Torre às 8:55 estavam -2ºC, segundo a EP.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Fev 2008 às 09:18)

Por aqui caíram uns pingos durante a noite.

Mínimo Hoje:  8.7 °C (07:34) 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.4 mm 

Agora o céu está limpo.


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2008 às 10:16)

Queda da temperatura nas Penhas douradas:
9h: 0,5ºC e 1,4mm de precipitação acomulada.
Parece que a cota de neve está a descer!


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (2 Fev 2008 às 10:44)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*

BOM DIA A TODOS O CEU AQUI EM MONTALEGRE ESTA LIMPO SOL A BRILHAR ...
MAS O LAROUCO TEM NEVE ACIMA DOS 1300metros.. PAISAGEM FANTASTICA 

TEMP: 12º(INDICADA PELO MEU CARRO)

SERA QUE AMANHA TEMOS MESMO NEVE ACIMA DOS 1000m???


WWW.BARROSODIGITAL.BLOGSPOT.COM


----------



## Bgc (2 Fev 2008 às 10:52)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*

Sem querer duvidar do termómetro do teu carro, mas o IM mostra 0.9ºC às 9h em Montalegre


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2008 às 11:11)

Bons dias... tive uma mínima de 9,1ºC
Durante a noite caíram uns aguaceiros
Por agora 12,5ºC e ceu muito nublado...
Humidade a 71% e pressão a 1018 hPa...


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2008 às 11:32)

Por aqui noite de chuva molha anticiclones e a agora o céu encontra-se muito nublado.

Tive uma mínima de 9.2ºC agora estou com 13.7ºC.

A pressão está nos 1019hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2008 às 12:33)

Registei uma minima de *5,8ºC*

Por agra ceu limpo e *12,4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2008 às 12:48)

Boas, a temperatura tem estado a subir, neste momento registo 14,4ºC
Humidade a 63%
Pressão a 1017 hPa


----------



## jose leça (2 Fev 2008 às 12:58)

Bons dias:

Registei uma mínima de 6,5ºC, e agora sigo com 14,5ºC e 48% HR, e vento moderado de Sudeste. Céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Rog (2 Fev 2008 às 14:44)

Boas, por aqui ceu limpo
18,4ºC
54%HR
1019hpa
durante a noite ocorreu precipitação num total de 3,9mm
min 9,9ºC

_Obs: _
*Escrever em maiúsculas*
Peço a atenção aos membros do forum, para que evitem de todo, escrever um post apenas em maiúsculas. Isto torna a leitura mais difícil e na internet tem um significado equivalente a gritar. 
Espero a vossa compreensão!


----------



## Fil (2 Fev 2008 às 15:25)

Boas, por aqui tenho uma temperatura de 7,5ºC e céu com algumas nuvens. A mínima foi de -0,1ºC e a máxima de 8,0ºC.

Ontem acabei por registar precipitação no total de 2,7 mm.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Fev 2008 às 16:07)

Máximo Hoje:  17.2 °C (15:24)

Vão passando umas nuvens que refrescam um pouco mas depois lá vem o sol e vai do mercurio subir.

Parcialmente Nublado 1016,0 hPa


----------



## iceworld (2 Fev 2008 às 16:21)

Céu nublado com boas abertas e uma temperatura de 17.0º


----------



## Minho (2 Fev 2008 às 17:08)

Ontem em Melgaço ainda registei 16.7mm.

Hoje fez um lindo dia de sol se bem que bastante ventoso, baixando a sensação térmica.
Neste momento o termómetro já baixou para os 9.3ºC (bastante rápida a descida já que a máxima foi de 12.4ºC). A pressão está a descer lentamente com um aumento da nebulosidade alta...


----------



## iceworld (2 Fev 2008 às 17:30)

Sim, também aqui a temperatura tem estado a descer bem  
Estou neste momento com 15.6º


----------



## lsalvador (2 Fev 2008 às 18:14)

Alhos-Vedros

Temperatura  12.8°C  (-1.6/hr) 
Temperatura Aparente  12.5ºC 
Diferença 24H  -1.1 °C ( 13.9ºC) 
Estado do tempo :  Fresco 
Humidade  68 %  (+11/hr) 
Pressão  1017 hpa  Subir 
Vento  3.5 km/h 
Direcção do Vento  SSO  
Precipitação 0.0 (Actual: 0.0 mm/hr)

Temperatura Máxima  17.5 às  15:29 
Temperatura Mínima  10.8 às  07:27 
Pressão Máxima  1018 hPa às  00:00 
Pressão Mínima  1015 hPa às  15:14 
Humidade Máxima  96% às  04:54 
Humidade Mínima  50% às  12:57 
Rajada Máx: 14.7 km/h (16:39) 

Nascer do Sol  7:41 Por do Sol  17:58 
Nascer da Lua  4:24 Por da Lua  13:20 
Data de Actualização  2/2/2008 às  18:15


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2008 às 18:32)

Boa tarde... após uma máxima de 15,0ºC a temeperatura já desce a bem ritmo... neste momento tenho *10,5ºC*
Humidade a 75%
Pressão a 1015 hPa

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 9,1ºC (talvez hoje ainda bata esta minima)
MÁXIMA: 15,0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2008 às 18:32)

Por aqui tarde de muita nuvem que não mijaram nada para variar se não eram multadas e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 16.1ºC agora estou com 10.3ºC.

A pressão está nos 1016hpa o vento está fraco.

Venha o Verão que será o pai do Inverno 





 esta agora deixou-me confuso...acho que amanhã ou estes avisos não ser sufecientes ou então nem valia a pena terem sido lançados.


----------



## lsalvador (2 Fev 2008 às 18:35)

Pessoal,

Va viram os alertas que foram lançados pelo IM as 18h27?

Alerta laranja para vento em 12 distritos e alerta amarela para neve em 4 distritos.

Eu tenho andado afastado daqui, mas o que se passa?


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2008 às 18:55)

lsalvador disse:


> Pessoal,
> 
> Va viram os alertas que foram lançados pelo IM as 18h27?
> 
> ...



Bem, quanto há neve já alguns modelos indicam queda de neve para dia 4, mas para amanha







Quanto ao vento... é estranho... porem metade do pais em alerta laranja... granda lufada...

Mas já se conhece o IM

*Por agora 9,9ºC*

(desculpem lá por esta imagem neste tópico )


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2008 às 19:05)

lsalvador disse:


> Pessoal,
> 
> Va viram os alertas que foram lançados pelo IM as 18h27?
> 
> ...



Epá! Também fiquei assim: 
Será que vem mesmo aí um vendaval dos fortes?!


Bem, acabei de vir do telhado. Mudei o sensor da temperatura para lá! Foi fazer companhia ao pluviometro!
Esta mudança deve-se ao facto de eu achar que a parede do prédio (ainda que o sensor estivesse afastado dela uns 30cm), estava a fazer uma grande barreira ao frio. Em especial nos dias em que não há vento (circulação do ar muito baixa). Agora foi de castigo lá para cima.
Está totalmente exposto! "Exposto mais exposto não há!"
Esqueci-me foi da máquina cá em baixo para tirar uma foto. Mas está mais ou menos assim:








Trata-se de aproveitar o ferro que é o esqueleto de uma antena parabólica que voou! Há que dar uso ao ferro velho! Esperemos é que ele não se lembre de voar agora, e de me levar o sensor
Ah, tive o cuidade de colocar um pedaço de cortiça brança com +-1cm de espessura entre o sensor e o ferro. E tudo virado a norte.
A distância do telhado ao sensor é mais ou menos (bem tendo em conta que eu meço 1,77m e aquilo me estava pelos olhos) 1,70m. Acho que é o suficiente!

Bem, por agora 9,6ºC. E é a minima do dia!


----------



## lsalvador (2 Fev 2008 às 19:16)

O IM alterou novamente o plano, colocou vento para mais 2 distritos.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2008 às 19:25)

lsalvador disse:


> O IM alterou novamente o plano, colocou vento para mais 2 distritos.




Também já não percebo nada...

*Temperatura já vai em 9,4ºC*

Uma foto do nosso esplendoroso SOL, pouco antes deste se por


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2008 às 19:29)

AnDré disse:


> Epá! Também fiquei assim:
> Será que vem mesmo aí um vendaval dos fortes?!
> 
> 
> ...



Boa ideia... thumbsup:
Tambem estou a pensar em colocar a minha estação lá no telhado, porque acho que o anemómetro e o pluviómetro não registam valores muito correctos, apesar de estarem a cerca de 40 cm da parede... mas tenho que encontrar o melhor local. Fui lá hoje e acho que o melhor é em cima da chaminé, como está a teu pluviómetro!!


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2008 às 19:33)

Epá, estou em queda absolutissima!
8,9ºC. 
Será que o termometro pifou? Ou as hortas do norte de Lisboa são afinal bem mais frescas do que eu pensava?!


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2008 às 19:37)

AnDré disse:


> Epá, estou em queda absolutissima!
> 8,9ºC.
> Será que o termometro pifou? Ou as hortas do norte de Lisboa são afinal bem mais frescas do que eu pensava?!



Secalhar é da melhor localização!!

Aqui vai em 9,3ºC


----------



## Bgc (2 Fev 2008 às 19:42)

Já estou com 0.5ºC () e cada vez mais nuvens


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2008 às 19:52)

Gilmet disse:


> Secalhar é da melhor localização!!
> 
> Aqui vai em 9,3ºC



És capaz de ter razão!
Já esteve nos 8,8ºC, mas agora está estavel nos 9,0ºC.

Epá, o país está mesmo a arrefecer.


----------



## ACalado (2 Fev 2008 às 19:53)

Bgc disse:


> Já estou com 0.5ºC () e cada vez mais nuvens



o teu sensor está bom  um pouco baixa nao a estaçao do FIL marca 3.7ºc.
esta ai mais frio do que em Montalegre


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2008 às 19:54)

Tou com  8,8ºC com ceu carregado de nuvens

A maxima foi de *13,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2008 às 19:55)

A minima do dia de 9,1ºC já se foi...

Estou agora com *8,9ºC*


----------



## Bgc (2 Fev 2008 às 20:00)

A minha localização em relação à do Fil é bastante diferente.
Não tenho o hábito de mentir.
Sigo com 0.5ºC.


----------



## ACalado (2 Fev 2008 às 20:07)

Bgc disse:


> A minha localização em relação à do Fil é bastante diferente.
> Não tenho o hábito de mentir.
> Sigo com 0.5ºC.



Amigo ninguém aki disse que estavas a mentir  simplesmente só te estava a perguntar se o sensor estava bem colocado pois achei estranho estar mais frio ai do que em Montalegre  mas prontos se dizes que estão 0.5ºc eu acredito como é óbvio agora so falta a precipitação e talvez tenhas neve


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Fev 2008 às 20:35)

Boa noite, por aqui foi mais um dia frio com céu muito nublado com algumas abertas.

Valores de Hoje:

1) Tmin 10ºC e 76% Hr / Tmax 17,3ºC e 91% Hr  Actual - 14,3 e 78% Hr.

2) Tmin 10ºC / Tmax 17,1ºC Actual - 13,8ºC

3) Tmin 10,4ºC / Tmax 18,5ºC Actual - 13,4ºC - Este sensor encontra-se fora do abrigo.


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2008 às 20:38)

Um dia cheio de sol, mas com algum gelo e geada pela manhã.







Extremos do dia: -1,3ºC / 8,0ºC

Por agora: 3,4ºC e algumas nuvens


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2008 às 20:42)

Bela foto Dan 

Bem parece que o caldo amanhã vai ferver...acho que quando me levantar de manhã tá tudo verde devido ao ataque do AA durante a noite


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2008 às 21:04)

Boas, por aqui, céu muito nublado sem pinga, só espero que amanhã à tarde não chova para ir a Loulé  pena é a Diana Chaves vir só na 2ªfeira 

Temperatura Máxima: 19.8ºC  algo quente mostraram as duas iguais
Temperatura mínima: 5.5ºC
Temperatura actual:12.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2008 às 21:12)

Bonita foto Dan! 

Boa noite, por aqui já vai em* 8,0ºC* (mínima do dia)
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Humidade a 82%

O céu está a começar a encobrir...

Bom começo de Fevereiro...
A ver é se não é como janeiro...


----------



## boneli (2 Fev 2008 às 21:29)

Boa noite

Em Montalegre a temperatura atinge os 0º....bem, temperatura já temos. é esperar pela precipitação e que esta temperatura se manatenha sem subir.....


----------



## Weatherman (2 Fev 2008 às 21:40)

Em Vouzela
Temperarura: 5,1ºC
Humidade: 92%
Vento: Calmo
Pressão: 1016hPa


----------



## Weatherman (2 Fev 2008 às 21:45)

Bgc disse:


> Que hipóteses de precipitação teremos para esta noite? O que acham?



Segundo o TAF de Pedras Rubras teremos precipitação a partir das 4h

LPPR 022000Z 022106 18006KT 9999 SCT030 
     BECMG 2224 18010KT SCT012 SCT030 
     TEMPO 0406 6000 RA SCT006 BKN012


----------



## HotSpot (2 Fev 2008 às 21:59)

Agora sigo com 8,2ºC

Mas já tive nova mínima agora à noite:

Mínimo Hoje:  7.4 °C (21:47)


----------



## henriquesillva (2 Fev 2008 às 22:51)

*Boa noite:*


T min.............................6.5º  (07H34m)
T máx............................15    (15H20m)

H min.............................39%
H máx............................90%

Pressão actual................1013 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Fev 2008 às 22:59)

Agora aqui os seguintes valores:

1) 13,8ºC e 81% Hr

2) 13,4ºC

3) 13ºC - Fora do Abrigo


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2008 às 23:28)

Mais uma vez a novela do costume alguém está com um aspirador a sugar a frente para Norte  a Europa tira-nos tudo qualquer dia ate os pelos nos arrancam.

O nosso país é realmente algo bizarro  venha um furacão F2 que só assim chove.

Ser meteolouco neste país é a mesma coisa que atirar dardos para a Lua e acertar nas maçãs que lá estiverem no chão...


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2008 às 23:38)

Boas noites
Após ter tido a mínima do dia de 8,0ºC, a temperatura tem estado a subir, provavelmente devido ao aumento da neblusidade... e já vai em 9,8ºC
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Humidade a 82%


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2008 às 23:42)

Gilmet disse:


> Boas noites
> Após ter tido a mínima do dia de 8,0ºC, a temperatura tem estado a subir, provavelmente devido ao aumento da neblusidade... e já vai em 9,8ºC
> Pressão a 1014 hPa
> Humidade a 82%



Sim Gil, também já estou com 9,8ºC, depois de ter atingido a minima do dia: 8,5ºC.
O vento já se faz sentir de sul, embora muito timido ainda.
E a nebulosidade está mesmo a aumentar.
Ao menos que chova! Muita Chuva!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2008 às 23:49)

Chuva  não nas próximas 5 horas


----------



## iceworld (3 Fev 2008 às 00:51)

Aqui a temperatura vai em 10.5º e tem estado a descer lentamente. O céu continua algo nublado e sente-se uma brisa


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2008 às 01:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Chuva  não nas próximas 5 horas



Já chove mário!
Pouco, mas já molhou a estrada


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2008 às 01:30)

Pois é André afinal enganei-me e parece que vem ai mais agora vamos lá ver se a pressão deixa que chova


----------



## formiga (3 Fev 2008 às 01:49)

meus amigos por caneças ja chove e esta a ficar umque me faz lembrar 2006


----------



## boneli (3 Fev 2008 às 03:10)

Boa noite

Neste momento estão 6º em Braga...a minima tem tendencia a parar e até a subir...bem comas minimas qu se regista agora so mesmo acima dos 1000 metros se houver precipitaçaõ que tarda a chegar...


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2008 às 08:21)

Bom dia.

Por aqui vai chovendo com 1,5ºC neste momento.

Mínima de 1,1ºC.


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2008 às 09:39)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Por aqui vai chovendo com 1,5ºC neste momento.
> 
> Mínima de 1,1ºC.



Bom Dia! 
Temperatura desce! Desce!
Está Quase Dan! Quase...

Por aqui muito vento, céu totalmente encoberto, chuva fraca agora, mas 8mm de precipitação acumulada desde as 0h!
Já superou todas as minhas expectativas!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Fev 2008 às 09:42)

Bom dia a todos !
Por cá, sigo com *11,6 ºC* e chuva moderada, tal como previa o I.M.
Até agora, já se acumularam *7 mm* de precipitação.
Parece que aí por Odivelas ainda choveu mais, segundo dizes, *André* !


----------



## HotSpot (3 Fev 2008 às 10:08)

Aqui para já miseros 3,2 mm

O vento já chegou aos *50 km/h* e com tendencia em aumentar...


----------



## iceworld (3 Fev 2008 às 10:12)

Bons dias !! 

Por aqui sigo com uns míseros 12.7º de temperatura  e para já chuvisco e algum vento.

O site das estradas de Portugal indica 2 limpa neves em movimento.
Apesar de tudo indica também 0.0º na Torre, 2.0º nos Piornos e 4.0º nas Penhas o que quanto ás cotas deixa um pouco desejar. A ver vamos se a temperatura desce um pouco!!


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2008 às 10:22)

AnDré disse:


> Bom Dia!
> Temperatura desce! Desce!
> Está Quase Dan! Quase...



A temperatura tem estado a subir. Neste momento tenho chuva, nevoeiro e 2,7ºC.

Esta manhã, se a temperatura tivesse chegado a valores inferiores a zero, teríamos chuva com congelação, neve é que seria difícil


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2008 às 10:32)

Por noite de chuva que rendeu até agora 7 mm agora o céu encontra-se muito nublado.

Tive uma mínima de 9.8ºC agora estou com 13.3ºC.

A pressão está nos 1011hpa  o vento está moderado de sul.


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2008 às 10:33)

Aqui também está a subir, à medida que a intensidade do vento aumenta.
Às 9:30 estavam 12,3ºC, agora estão 13,9ºC.
O vento sopra moderado a forte de SW e traz consigo alguns pingos dispersos.

Bem, a ver ser cai mais qualquer coisa


----------



## Gilmet (3 Fev 2008 às 11:25)

Bom dia, ontem, apos as 21:30 a temperatura não parou de subir, de tal forma que registei uma minima de 10,1ºC
Por agora tenho 13,0ºC, mas há pouco tinha 12,6ºC (durante um aguaceiro)
vento moderado, com rajada máxima de 22,3 km/h
Humidade a 93%
Pressão a 1011 hPa, mas já esteve em 1010 hPa

Até agora a chuva já rendeu cerca de 6,5 mm


----------



## mocha (3 Fev 2008 às 11:59)

bom dia a todos, nada bom pra quem anda a brincar ao carnaval, este tempo ta bom e pra brincar em casa 
por aqui ceu muito nublado,vento com algumas rajadas que faz com que o painel do chinês baile ehehee
sigo com 15ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2008 às 12:20)

Por aqui já cairam 11 mm  estou com 14.4ºC a pressão está nos 1011hpa a qualquer momento dispara o vento está moderado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Fev 2008 às 12:38)

mocha disse:


> bom dia a todos, nada bom pra quem anda a brincar ao carnaval, este tempo ta bom e pra brincar em casa
> por aqui ceu muito nublado,vento com algumas rajadas que faz com que o painel do chinês baile ehehee
> sigo com 15ºC




Por aqui, passou um chinês mas voou o chapéu do chinês, sigo com 18ºC, nada de chuva, algumas nuvens com sol o vento já fez rajadas na ordem dos 50 km/h, vou almoçar para ir brincar ao carnaval a Loulé


----------



## Gilmet (3 Fev 2008 às 12:44)

Meu Deus!! O que chove!
*Em poucos minutos já cairam quase 10mm*
Hoje já cairam cerca de 15mm

Temperatura entre os 12,2ºC e os 12,3ºC

*Vento a 33,4 km/h* e *Wind chill a 3,8ºC*

Pressão a 1010 hPa


----------



## Weatherman (3 Fev 2008 às 13:37)

Em Vouzela
Temperatura: 11,4ºC Máxima de 13,4ºC as 11:49
Humidade: 90%
Vento: W 8Km/h
Pressão: 1006hPa
Precipitação: 4mm na ultima hora


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2008 às 13:46)

Aqui agora o céu já apresenta algumas abertas, mas o vento mantem-se moderado a forte.
De manhã das 10:50 às 12h esteve sempre praticamente a chover.
Já vou com 13mm acumulados!


----------



## Gilmet (3 Fev 2008 às 14:42)

Boas tardes!
Por aqui o ceu esta a abrir... e registo uma temperstura, maxima até ao momento de 14,6ºC
*Vento a 32 km/h e Wind chill a 7,4ºC*
*Pressão a 1009 hPa*


----------



## ACalado (3 Fev 2008 às 14:47)

boas por aqui 9.2 com aguaceiros e vento a cota deve deve andar muito longe dos 1000m


----------



## Bgc (3 Fev 2008 às 14:49)

Pessoal de Bragança, será que neva na Serra de Nogueira ou em Montesinho?


----------



## Rog (3 Fev 2008 às 14:55)

Por aqui no Norte da Madeira, aguaceiros fracos e alguma neblina ou nevoeiro.
88%HR
14,5ºC
1018hpa


----------



## ACalado (3 Fev 2008 às 15:05)

Bgc disse:


> Pessoal de Bragança, será que neva na Serra de Nogueira ou em Montesinho?



boas como está as condições por ai? por aqui acho que a cota de neve esta um pouco acima dos 1000m ao mais já irei confirmar pois vou agora la acima a serra


----------



## Tiagofsky (3 Fev 2008 às 15:32)

Pelo Porto, 10,3ºC e tem vindo a descer..Tenho vindo a acompanhar a situação no Marão e tem vindo a descer gradualmente a temperatura...está a entrar o fresco!!! De Viana para baixo vamos por os termometros a bulir pk acho que vem mais adiantada do que o GFS prevê...!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Fev 2008 às 15:34)

Boa tarde a todos !
Estou com *14,0 ºC* dentro do meu radiation shield e, até agora, a máxima foi de *14,1 ºC*.
A outra estação, que está perto dele, marca *17,2 ºC*.
Até agora, caíram *16 mm* por aqui.


----------



## Skizzo (3 Fev 2008 às 15:52)

Grr nao sei onde pus os meus dados para ontem.

Aqui estao 12,1ºC neste momento, tive uma max de 14,3ºC e uma minima de 10,2ºC


----------



## Fil (3 Fev 2008 às 15:53)

Boas. Pelas temperaturas em Montalegre e Penhas Douradas às 14h, a cota de neve devia andar nessa hora perto dos 2000 m, o que com 4ºC a 850 hPa não deixa de ser normal, mas vai descer bastante com o passar das horas.

Aqui em minha casa a temperatura tem vindo a descer rapidamente nos últimos 20 minutos, coincidindo com a forte precipitação que se fez sentir. Tenho neste momento 5,7ºC e 16 mm até ao momento.


----------



## Gongas (3 Fev 2008 às 15:56)

Sigo com um verdadeiro temporal. chuva e vento bastante forte. 11Cº ew com tendencia pa baixar.


----------



## ALV72 (3 Fev 2008 às 16:01)

Por aqui por Poiares, chove forte  e o vento é moderado.


----------



## Fil (3 Fev 2008 às 16:17)

Às 15h a temperatura em Montalegre desceu para os 2,6ºC 

Aqui tenho neste momento 5,0ºC.


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2008 às 16:27)

Em Lisboa já choveu o que tinha de chover. Neste momento o vento está moderado e o céu está parcialmente nublado com abertas.
Segundo a estação do fsl aqui em Oeiras cairam 12.0 mm de  e a temperatura neste momento está nos 15.9ºC
Vamos lá ver se acontece qualquer coisa em Bragança...


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2008 às 16:45)

MSantos disse:


> Em Lisboa já choveu o que tinha de chover. Neste momento o vento está moderado e o céu está parcialmente nublado com abertas.
> Segundo a estação do fsl aqui em Oeiras cairam 12.0 mm de  e a temperatura neste momento está nos 15.9ºC
> Vamos lá ver se acontece qualquer coisa em Bragança...




Calma que a frente ainda nem passou em Lisboa...vai ser de curta duração mas vai chover ainda  razoavelmente


----------



## Hawk (3 Fev 2008 às 16:47)

Nas zonas altas da Covilhã cai uma espécie de água-neve. Na serra da Estrela deve estar a nevar bastante, até porque se formos ao site das Estradas de Portugal verificamos as indicações nos painéis electrónicos são de "Limpa-Neves em Movimento",


----------



## inlandsis (3 Fev 2008 às 17:03)

A simulação do mundo cheio de neve no fotoshop está porreira,
Sera assim que seria a Europa vista (hipoteticamente) do espaço durante a glaciação de Würm? Gostava de ver uma simulação do vale de Manteigas nessa altura devia ser espectacular o glaciar... 

Bem parece que para já temos alguma neve de volta as terras altas e chuvinha aqui por Lisboa, bem falta que faz!!!


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2008 às 17:07)

miguel disse:


> Calma que a frente ainda nem passou em Lisboa...vai ser de curta duração mas vai chover ainda  razoavelmente



Tens rasão a frente ainda não passou estive a ver agora no radar do IM


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2008 às 17:11)

Por aqui já chove ai vem a ultima descarga


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2008 às 17:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui já chove ai vem a ultima descarga



Já começou


----------



## Gilmet (3 Fev 2008 às 17:15)

Após algumas horas sem cair uma pinga, volta a chover torrencialmente por aqui!
A máxima ficou em 15,0ºC
*Por agora a temperatura desce: 11,8ºC*
*Vento com rajadas de 25 km/h e wind Chill a 5,4ºC*
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Humidade a 90%


----------



## Weatherman (3 Fev 2008 às 17:16)

Em Vouzela
Temperatura: 9,3ºC 
Humidade: 90%
Vento: SW 10,0Km/h
Pressão: 1007hPa
Precipitação: 2mm na ultima hora


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2008 às 17:18)

A chuva não é lá muita mas a queda na temperatura é genial  caiu de 14.7 para 12.7ºC em menos de 5 minutos


----------



## ACalado (3 Fev 2008 às 17:18)

boas vim agora da serra, a cota de neve estava sob os 1400/1500m pois só caia neve na zona dos piornos mas foi daquelas idas a serra que detesto pois estava muito vento, muita confusão  há vinda para baixo notava-se perfeitamente a cota de neve a descer a  bom ritmo pois nas  portas da cidade por vezes caia uma espécie de agua neve puxada a muito vento. vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva.
deixo aki uns vídeos do que retratam o que se passa. fotos tirei poucas e não estão nada de jeito pois havia muita nevoeiro 

[ame="http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2eoeerr&s=3"]View My Video[/ame]

[ame="http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=o5ummq&s=3"]View My Video[/ame]


----------



## Gilmet (3 Fev 2008 às 17:22)

spiritmind disse:


> boas vim agora da serra, a cota de neve estava sob os 1400/1500m pois só caia neve na zona dos piornos mas foi daquelas idas a serra que detesto pois estava muito vento, muita confusão  há vinda para baixo notava-se perfeitamente a cota de neve a descer a  bom ritmo pois nas  portas da cidade por vezes caia uma espécie de agua neve puxada a muito vento. vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva.
> deixo aki uns vídeos do que retratam o que se passa. fotos tirei poucas e não estão nada de jeito pois havia muita nevoeiro
> 
> View My Video
> ...




Excelentes videos e imagem!!

No primeiro video notava-se alguma confusão com o transito!

Temperatura actual: 11.8ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2008 às 17:24)

spiritmind disse:


> boas vim agora da serra, a cota de neve estava sob os 1400/1500m pois só caia neve na zona dos piornos mas foi daquelas idas a serra que detesto pois estava muito vento, muita confusão  há vinda para baixo notava-se perfeitamente a cota de neve a descer a  bom ritmo pois nas  portas da cidade por vezes caia uma espécie de agua neve puxada a muito vento. vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva.
> deixo aki uns vídeos do que retratam o que se passa. fotos tirei poucas e não estão nada de jeito pois havia muita nevoeiro
> 
> View My Video
> ...



Epá, o primeiro video dá mesmo a clara noção da confusão que vai lá para cima. Deve mesmo estar caótico. Neve é que se viu muito pouca

Por aqui vai chovendo, mas o destaque vai mesmo para a temperatura. Já vai nos 12,0ºC e em queda!


----------



## ACalado (3 Fev 2008 às 17:29)

AnDré disse:


> Epá, o primeiro video dá mesmo a clara noção da confusão que vai lá para cima. Deve mesmo estar caótico. Neve é que se viu muito pouca
> 
> Por aqui vai chovendo, mas o destaque vai mesmo para a temperatura. Já vai nos 12,0ºC e em queda!



Pois neve começou a cair com mais intensidade quando vim para baixo mas aquilo estava tão impossível que resolvi vir para o quentinho  a cota dos 1000m que o IM previa só se for agora durante a noite. Na torre entretanto já devia haver uma boa acumulação.


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2008 às 17:44)

spiritmind disse:


> Pois neve começou a cair com mais intensidade quando vim para baixo mas aquilo estava tão impossível que resolvi vir para o quentinho  a cota dos 1000m que o IM previa só se for agora durante a noite. Na torre entretanto já devia haver uma boa acumulação.




Estrada na Lagoa comprida cortada agora mesmo 

http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/si...14-0D36-4627-8EDE-1BF88CD6DAB7&escondepasta=0

O cenário em Manteigas é este:
http://weather.no.sapo.pt/

Chuva! chuva! e Mais chuva!
E a temperatura a cair a pique lá!

Aqui chuva fraca e muito vento!
11,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2008 às 17:46)

A pressão já ligou os motores ai vai ela até aos 156897784513215648hpa


----------



## HotSpot (3 Fev 2008 às 17:52)

Aqui agora cai com força 

Mas não vai durar muito...


----------



## vitamos (3 Fev 2008 às 17:52)

Boas malta!

Comunico directamente do posto de internet de Cabeçudo - Sertã! 

Por aqui dia de aguaceiros por vezes bem fortes... não tenho registos de temperatura mas está bem fresquinho! E na última hora tem refrescado bastante... veremos o que reserva a noite 

Abraços e continuação de um bom Caranaval! Quarta volto ao activo


----------



## ACalado (3 Fev 2008 às 17:56)

AnDré disse:


> Estrada na Lagoa comprida cortada agora mesmo
> 
> http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/si...14-0D36-4627-8EDE-1BF88CD6DAB7&escondepasta=0
> 
> ...



é natural e agora com o cair da noite a cota vai descer, por aqui tb ja se nota a temperatura a descer 8ºc e nas penhas da saude estão 1ºc


----------



## lsalvador (3 Fev 2008 às 17:57)

Por aqui começou a cair até acabou o corso do Carnaval 

Ainda bem, assim o meu puto ja pode dormir.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Fev 2008 às 18:00)

Aqui continua a chover e a temperatura continua a descer e vai em *11,2ºC*
A pressão sobe... 1011 hPa

até agora já choveu perto de 18mm


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2008 às 18:00)

Aqui já passou. Apenas chuva fraca/chuvisco trazido pelo vento.
A temperatura está nos 11,1ºC. A precipitação acumulada é de 16mm. Nada mau!Estava à espera de metade!

Se bem que agora para os próximos dias o cenário promete ser negro por aqui!


----------



## ACalado (3 Fev 2008 às 18:01)

Na Torre está -1ºc


----------



## Santos (3 Fev 2008 às 18:03)

spiritmind disse:


> boas vim agora da serra, a cota de neve estava sob os 1400/1500m pois só caia neve na zona dos piornos mas foi daquelas idas a serra que detesto pois estava muito vento, muita confusão  há vinda para baixo notava-se perfeitamente a cota de neve a descer a  bom ritmo pois nas  portas da cidade por vezes caia uma espécie de agua neve puxada a muito vento. vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva.
> deixo aki uns vídeos do que retratam o que se passa. fotos tirei poucas e não estão nada de jeito pois havia muita nevoeiro
> 
> View My Video
> ...



Obrigado pelos videos Spiritmind
Dá pena ver a Serra assim.
Também já sabemos como é à quando neva qualquer coisa mais e para evitar chatices, os troços das estradas são encerrados.


----------



## ACalado (3 Fev 2008 às 18:07)

Santos disse:


> Obrigado pelos videos Spiritmind
> Dá pena ver a Serra assim.
> Também já sabemos como é à quando neva qualquer coisa mais e para evitar chatices, os troços das estradas são encerrados.



è verdade Santos na minha opinião são encerradas e muito bem encerradas pois a serra tem um clima muito traiçoeiro e imagino o que poderia acontecer a estas pessoas todas que estavam no maciço central se ficassem retidas na zona da torre  mais vale prevenir do que remediar


----------



## Fil (3 Fev 2008 às 18:11)

Aqui a temperatura está a subir ligeiramente de 4,5ºC há 10 min. atrás para os 4,8ºC actuais...  Chove debilmente neste momento e recolhi até agora 19,8 mm.

Por volta das 16:30 nevava na Serra da Nogueira com alguma água à mistura a partir dos 1100 m. Grande vendaval que estava lá no cimo, a temperatura era de 0ºC segundo o meu carro...

Grande confusão na Serra da Estrela, é só haver previsão de neve para lá que aquilo parece uma romaria


----------



## squidward (3 Fev 2008 às 18:22)

por aqui ja chove de forma moderada e algum vento


----------



## ACalado (3 Fev 2008 às 18:23)

Fil disse:


> Aqui a temperatura está a subir ligeiramente de 4,5ºC há 10 min. atrás para os 4,8ºC actuais...  Chove debilmente neste momento e recolhi até agora 19,8 mm.
> 
> Por volta das 16:30 nevava na Serra da Nogueira com alguma água à mistura a partir dos 1100 m. Grande vendaval que estava lá no cimo, a temperatura era de 0ºC segundo o meu carro...
> 
> Grande confusão na Serra da Estrela, é só haver previsão de neve para lá que aquilo parece uma romaria



é verdade amigo FIL uma romaria das grandes  vê-se de tudo la por cima nestas alturas 

Por ai nas vossas serras não houve queda de neve?

Torre -2ºc


----------



## Bgc (3 Fev 2008 às 18:44)

Sendo a mínima prevista para Bragança de 0ºC, será decisivo saber até que horas teremos precipitação assegurada...


----------



## Rog (3 Fev 2008 às 18:47)

Boas, por aqui 13,3ºC
83%HR
Ceu limpo
1019hpa
total de precipitação desde as 0h: 5,5mm


----------



## Fil (3 Fev 2008 às 19:08)

spiritmind disse:


> é verdade amigo FIL uma romaria das grandes  vê-se de tudo la por cima nestas alturas
> 
> Por ai nas vossas serras não houve queda de neve?
> 
> Torre -2ºc



Houve sim, video tirado por volta das 17h:
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x49g6l_serranogueira_fun"]Video SerraNogueira - serra, nogueira, neve - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x49g6l&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x49g6l[/ame]

O Dan também lá foi. Temperatura actual de 4,0ºC em minha casa já sem chuva e com muitas abertas.. 

Como sabes a temperatura da Torre?


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Fev 2008 às 19:53)

Mau tempo que raio de tempo este , com tantos dias logo tinha que chover hoje , por aqui, já registei 3 mm e não deve cair mais nada e Carnaval de Loulé cancelado às 16 horas.


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2008 às 19:58)

Fil disse:


> Houve sim, video tirado por volta das 17h:
> Video SerraNogueira - serra, nogueira, neve - Dailymotion Share Your Videos
> 
> O Dan também lá foi. Temperatura actual de 4,0ºC em minha casa já sem chuva e com muitas abertas..
> ...



Estive lá cima e vi alguns aguaceiros de neve, mas já estava muito escuro, não consegui fazer nenhum vídeo de jeito.

Por agora chove com 4,3ºC.


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2008 às 20:23)

Fil disse:


> Houve sim, video tirado por volta das 17h:
> Video SerraNogueira - serra, nogueira, neve - Dailymotion Share Your Videos
> 
> O Dan também lá foi. Temperatura actual de 4,0ºC em minha casa já sem chuva e com muitas abertas..
> ...



"and if you never try, you'll never know"
Coldplay! Grande musica! E vem mesmo a propósito!

Temperatura na Torre aqui:
http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/si...14-0D36-4627-8EDE-1BF88CD6DAB7&escondepasta=0

Tem de clicar no "i" da Torre, e lá diz a temperatura. Também diz a de Piornos e das Penhas douradas.


----------



## ACalado (3 Fev 2008 às 20:47)

AnDré disse:


> "and if you never try, you'll never know"
> Coldplay! Grande musica! E vem mesmo a propósito!
> 
> Temperatura na Torre aqui:
> ...



yap era ai que estava a ver as temperaturas na torre  e pelos vistos actualizam rapido


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2008 às 21:07)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado.

Estou com 12.0ºC a pressão já está aos pulos no trampolim o vento está fraco.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Fev 2008 às 21:49)

Boa noite por aqui nada de chuva nem muito frio, apenas sol.

Valores de Hoje:
 1) Tmin 11,9ºC Tmax 19ºC - Actual 14,2ºC e 72% Hr.

 2) Tmin 11,7ºC Tmax 18,8ºC - Actual - Sem dados

 3) Tmin 11,7ºC Tmax 21,3ºC - Actual - 12,9ºC - Sensor fora do abrigo.


----------



## henriquesillva (3 Fev 2008 às 22:07)

*Boa noite a todos:*

Por aqui, muita chuva ao longo do dia.

T min......................8.9º    (07H47m)
T Máx....................13.4º   (11H29m)

H min......................47%
H máx.....................90%


Pressão actual.........1008 hPa


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2008 às 22:14)

3,0ºC e por agora não chove.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Fev 2008 às 22:28)

Por agora tenho 11,1ºC, embora há pouco tivesse 10,9ºC

E a pressão já vai em *1014 hPa*


----------



## boneli (3 Fev 2008 às 22:35)

Boa noite

Aqui a temperatura ronda os 8º...chove pouco. A queda de neve depende da precipitação. Neste momento a cota andara a volta dos 1000 metros. Continuem atentos e vão dando noticias.


----------



## Bgc (3 Fev 2008 às 22:37)

Tenho 2.4ºC e sem precipitação por agora.


----------



## Brigantia (3 Fev 2008 às 23:30)

Boas, hoje por Braga bastante chuva e vento moderado a forte durante a manhã.

Agora já em Bragança, 26,4mm nas últimas 24H e vento moderado a forte. Registei uma rajada de 36Km/h.

Depois de ter chegado aos 3,3ºC subiu e já vai nos 3,9ºC


----------



## Rog (3 Fev 2008 às 23:38)

Boas, por aqui 12ºC
87%HR
1021hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2008 às 23:51)

Resumo do dia:

Máxima do dia: *16.0ºC.*
Actual: *11.3ºC*
Pressão mais baixa: *1009hpa.*
Pressão actual: *1015hpa*
Total de precepitação: *13 mm*
Rajada máxima de vento: *39.5 km/h*
O vento encontra-se fraco.

---------------------------------------------

*Forte nevão obriga GNR a evacuar zonas mais altas*

Um forte nevão obrigou hoje ao encerramento da estrada Piornos - Torre - Lagoa Comprida e a à evacuação dos veículos ao longo do trajecto, na Serra da Estrela, disse fonte da GNR da Covilhã 

«Como a partir das 15h começou a nevar com mais intensidade, foi decidido fechar a estrada e começar a evacuar a zona», referiu.

«Havia muita gente na Torre e há algumas viaturas que ao circular saem da estrada e da faixa de rodagem devido à neve e ao gelo», o que tem tornado a operação «mais demorada, mas, ainda assim, dentro da normalidade», acrescentou a mesma fonte.

Às 18h30 a operação continuava, com trânsito intenso e mau tempo, mas só havia uma situação sob vigilância, «relativamente a um jipe com quatro pessoas que não arrancava, nas imediações da Torre. Foi chamado um reboque para o local», onde se encontra a GNR.

Segundo a mesma fonte, estima-se que até às 19h30 todas as pessoas e viaturas estejam evacuadas com segurança.

Segundo o Centro de Limpeza de Neve, a neve começou a cair ainda de madrugada nos pontos mais altos, na zona da Torre, e desde então tem vindo a cobrir zonas progressivamente mais baixas.

A Serra da Estrela regista desde sexta-feira uma enchente típica da época de Carnaval, aproveitada por muitos para passar uns dias na montanha.

Para segunda-feira, o Instituto de Meteorologia prevê aguaceiros nas regiões Norte e Centro, que serão de neve acima dos 800 metros, subindo a cota ao longo do dia para 1400 metros.

Para terça e quarta-feira já se prevê céu pouco nublado para zona da Serra da Estrela. 

In: Sol

Mais estará para vir porque na meteorologia ninguém tem certezas tudo pode acontecer  quem sabe quem sabe...


----------



## iceworld (4 Fev 2008 às 00:26)

Por aqui estou com uma temperatura de 8.9º e céu muito nublado.
Durante a manhã estive em Viseu onde chovia a espaços com bastante intensidade descendo a temperatura com o passar das horas.
Já de tarde em Coimbra o cenário foi idêntico com a chuva a cair com grande intensidade entre as 15:30 e as 18h00. Deu para apanhar uma bela molha uma vez que o vento virava o chapéu de chuva ao contrário  De qualquer forma valeu pois a ACADÈMICA venceu o Marêtemo por 1-0  

De registar ainda que a barragem da Aguieira estava bastante mais composta desde a última vez que ali passei,mas de qualquer modo ainda falta umas boas chuvadas para que atinja os valores normais para a época!!


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Fev 2008 às 02:42)

Boas noites:
Por aqui dois factos significativos  do dia de hoje:
-Algumas rajadas de vento por volta das 9 da manhã,
e à noite, às 20 horas, 3 relâmpagos a rondar a zona, que precederam  um forte aguaceiro que  por segundos até foi acompanhado de granizo.
De relevante, mais nada.
 E lá choveu algo.
Estão 10.3º , 1014 ,e céu nublado .Já não espero mais aguaceiros como o das 20.30 UTC de hoje...


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2008 às 10:19)

Bom dia!
A chuva que se fez sentir ontem passou a regime de aguaceiros...
Durante a noite cairam alguns a já se vem la ao fundo mais nuvens...

Tive uma minima de 10,8ºC e agora tenho 12,9ºC
A pressão já vai em *1021  hPa*
Humidade a 82%


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Fev 2008 às 10:28)

Agora que este episódio de chuvas está praticamente no fim eis as quantidades em mm das 6 h UTC de ontem às 6 de hoje:







Como se pode constatar na rede de Estações oficiais  as precipitações a Norte do Tejo foram satisfatórias mas a sul pouco ou quase nada choveu.
Agora há que esperar e parece que não vai ser pouco para voltar a chover qualquer coisa de significativo.


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2008 às 10:33)

Bom dia Pessoal!

Dia de Céu nublado por estes lados. Mas com mais sol que nuvens.
Parece que voltam os dias primavris.

Quanto a temperaturas, a exposição do sensor (no esqueleto da antena parabólica) foi uma óptima ideia para medir a temperatura minima.
Tmin: 9,6ºC ocorrida logo após a meia noite.

Mas uma péssima ideia em relação a temperaturas máximas. Coitado, está lá cima a torrar ao sol. Já vai com 19,4ºC 
Vou tratar hoje de um abrigo jeitoso para ele. Vou comprar pratos de plástico!


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2008 às 10:47)

Por aqui noite de céu pouco nublado e agora encontra-se muito nublado.

Tive uma mínima de 10.1ºC agora estou com 13.6ºC.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa até está a suibr devagar pensei que já estivesse com 1030hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2008 às 11:35)

Bom dia.

Esta manhã, as serras aqui à volta estão bem branquinhas.





A Nogueira também tem alguma neve.





Por agora, algumas nuvens e 6,9ºC. 
Mínima de 3,4ºC.


----------



## João Soares (4 Fev 2008 às 13:20)

Extremos de ontem:

16,9ºC / 8,4ºC

Hoje ceu pouco nublado e alguma chuva durante a manha, por agora estao 14,0ºC
Minima 7,7ºC
Maxima 17,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2008 às 13:42)

Grandes fotos Dan! Bem bonitas!

Por agora a temperatura é 14,3ºC, tendo já chegado aos 15,0ºC
Vento a 8 km/h
Humidade a 63%
Pressão a 1021 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2008 às 13:49)

Por aqui a tarde está ser de céu muito nublado com nuvens que fazem lembrar os fins de Abril/Maio..

Estou com uns maravilhosos 16.6ºC 

A pressão está nos 1021hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Fev 2008 às 14:10)

Ontem:

Máximo Ontem:  17.2 °C (14:03) 
Mínimo Ontem:  9.0 °C (00:30) 
Precipitação: 5,2 mm


----------



## squidward (4 Fev 2008 às 16:49)

por aqui sigo com céu muito nublado e +16.3ºC


----------



## jpmartins (4 Fev 2008 às 17:24)

O fim-de-semana rendeu por aqui 32.3 mm/m2.
Neste momento ceu mto nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2008 às 17:51)

Céu nublado com abertas, registo 14.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2008 às 18:12)

Boa tarde! Por aqui a máxima ficou em 16,2ºC (máxima do mês)

Por agora sigo com 13,1ºC e céu encoberto
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Humidade a 74%

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 10,8ºC
MÁXIMA: 16,2ºC

00:00 - 10,9ºC
03:00 - 11,8ºC
06:00 - 11,1ºC
09:00 - 11,6ºC
12:00 - 13,7ºC
15:00 - 15,8ºC
18:00 - 13,1ºC

Uma foto desta tarde:


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2008 às 19:14)

Por aqui tarde de céu com muita nuvem mas agora está a querer limpar 

Tive uma máxima de 16.9ºC  e agora estou com 12.3ºC.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## dgstorm (4 Fev 2008 às 19:27)

Ora boas !

É o primeiro topico que ponho aqui... e finalmente descobri um forum com pessoas com o mesmo gosto que eu... meteorologia e principalmente NEVE !

Eu sou de Vila Verde, distrito de Braga... Neste momento aqui estao 11,5 ºC... Máxima de hoje 14,8ºC, Minima 5,3ºC !

Hoje de manha subi a Serra Amarela (emissor do Muro)... inicialmente nada, mas quanto mais subiamos mais frio ficava e começava a aparecer neve nas beiras da estrada... Chegamos a um ponto ja com alguma neve... paramos o carro e seguimos o caminho a pé ate ao topo... estavam 2ºC e foi uma manha excelente... tinha zonas com cerca de 5cm de neve ! Foi pouco mas ja deu pa 'matar a sede' ! Vou colocar aqui algumas fotos... enjoy it !


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2008 às 19:32)

Por aqui o céu chegou mesmo a estar encoberto durante a tarde.
E de manhã ainda chuviscou, mas de forma insignificante.

Em relação a temperaturas, até às 14:30 a máxima havia sido de 20,4ºC  (com o sensor ao sol, claro!).

entretanto à tarde andei em busca de um abrigo exposto (lol) e a verdade é que o encontrei!
Está no telhado, abrigado e exposto. Jamais lhe dará o sol, e tem 1/3 da sua superficie exposta ao vento! Mas vou esperar pelos resultados para tirar conclusões! 

Por agora 12,0ºC e a descer
Da máxima acabei por não ter registo


----------



## HotSpot (4 Fev 2008 às 19:34)

dgstorm disse:


> Ora boas !
> 
> É o primeiro topico que ponho aqui... e finalmente descobri um forum com pessoas com o mesmo gosto que eu... meteorologia e principalmente NEVE !
> 
> ...



Mais um meteolouco!!! 

Bem-vindo à comunidade 

Hoje:

Máximo Hoje:  17,3 °C (13:38) 
Mínimo Hoje:  8,6 °C (01:37) 
Precipitação: 0,2 mm


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2008 às 19:57)

dgstorm disse:


> Ora boas !
> 
> É o primeiro topico que ponho aqui... e finalmente descobri um forum com pessoas com o mesmo gosto que eu... meteorologia e principalmente NEVE !
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo! 

E sim, partilha connosco!
Todos os pedacinhos de fenomenos meteorológicos são como que um smile para nós!


----------



## iceworld (4 Fev 2008 às 19:57)

dgstorm disse:


> Ora boas !
> 
> É o primeiro topico que ponho aqui... e finalmente descobri um forum com pessoas com o mesmo gosto que eu... meteorologia e principalmente NEVE !
> 
> ...




Bem vindo! 
Coloca então essas fotos para irmos lavando os olhos! 
Por aqui céu a limpar e uma temperatura de 10.4º


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2008 às 20:22)

Boas, por aqui, algumas nuvens de tarde.

Temperatura Máxima: 17.8ºC
Temperatura mínima: 9.9ºC
Temperatura actual: 12.0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2008 às 20:27)

Muito bem vindo ao meteopt dgstorm  contamos com a tua participação.

Por aqui estou com 11.6ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Fev 2008 às 20:42)

Boa noite! Por aqui mais um dia comum, de céu muito nublado alternando com periodos de boas abertas. Durante o inicio da manhã e a meio da tarde caíram dois aguaceiros fracos. 

Valores de Hoje:

1) Tmin 12,9ºC Tmax 20,1ºC Actual - 16,3ºC e 82% Hr

2) Tmin 12,7ºC Tmax 19,9ºC Actual - 16,1ºC

3) Tmin 12,4ºC Tmax 20,4ºC Actual - 15,5ºC - Sensor fora do abrigo.


----------



## henriquesillva (4 Fev 2008 às 21:57)

dgstorm disse:


> É o primeiro topico que ponho aqui... e finalmente descobri um forum com pessoas com o mesmo gosto que eu... meteorologia e principalmente NEVE !
> 
> Eu sou de Vila Verde, distrito de Braga...



Bem vindo; mais um elemento do Distrito de Braga

Por aqui (Guimarães):

T min................................7.9º   (07H34m)
T máx...............................14.5º  (13H19m)

H min................................54%
H máx...............................86%

Pressão actual....................1020 hPa


----------



## Rog (4 Fev 2008 às 22:06)

Boas,
Por aqui 12,2ºC
92%HR
1023hpa
ceu nublado, alguns aguaceiros


----------



## Minho (4 Fev 2008 às 22:16)

dgstorm disse:


> Ora boas !
> 
> É o primeiro topico que ponho aqui... e finalmente descobri um forum com pessoas com o mesmo gosto que eu... meteorologia e principalmente NEVE !
> 
> ...




Bem-vindo dgstorm 

Parece que finalmente o pessoal do distrito de Braga está a aparecer em força 

Coloca a tua foto-reportagem no fórum da fotografia. 
Se tiveres alguma dúvida de como colocar photos tens este mini-manual: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html 


Aqui por Braga por sinal estão 11.5ºC...


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2008 às 22:22)

Muito bem-vindo dgstorm! Contamos com essas fotos!

Á pouco tive a minima do dia, com *9,8ºC*

Agora tenho 10,4ºC, humidade a 86%, vento a 00 e pressão a 1024 hPa

21:00 - 10,4ºC


----------



## dgstorm (4 Fev 2008 às 23:08)

Obrigado pelas Boas Vindas !

Ja pus as fotos ! Podem ir ver ! 

Aqui marca 11,4ºC nao chove !

O pessoal de Braga e desta zona podia-se juntar pa por-mos umas webcams pa Brufe, Santo Atonio Mixoes da Serra, Serra Amarela... Já foram muitas as vezes que fui a Brufe de noite convencido que tinha neve ou que tava a nevar em função da temperatura ca em baixo e chego la cima nada... Com uma web o pessoal ja sabia e escusava de fazer a viagem  e de apanhar uma desilusão ! xD

Cumprimentos !


----------



## The_simpson (4 Fev 2008 às 23:47)

Minho disse:


> Bem-vindo dgstorm
> 
> Parece que finalmente o pessoal do distrito de Braga está a aparecer em força
> 
> Aqui por Braga por sinal estão 11.5ºC...



E por falar em Braga, cá está mais um meteolouco do distrito... é bom saber que afinal não estava só!

Adorei o forum e desculpem se este não for o melhor sitio para a apresentação...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Fev 2008 às 00:05)

Que os novos membros sejam bem-vindos e participem neste fórum ! 
Por aqui, estão *9,3 ºC* e continua a arrefecer.
A temperatura é idêntica à que tinha no período homólogo de ontem.


----------



## iceworld (5 Fev 2008 às 00:16)

The_simpson disse:


> E por falar em Braga, cá está mais um meteolouco do distrito... é bom saber que afinal não estava só!
> 
> Adorei o forum e desculpem se este não for o melhor sitio para a apresentação...




Bem vindo 

Por aqui nos últimos dias a temperatura sobe já de noite há medida que o céu fica nublado e hoje para não variar mais do mesmo.
Estamos com 11.2º 
Vamos lá ver se pinga mais qualquer coisa pois bem precisamos


----------



## Minho (5 Fev 2008 às 00:32)

The_simpson disse:


> E por falar em Braga, cá está mais um meteolouco do distrito... é bom saber que afinal não estava só!
> 
> Adorei o forum e desculpem se este não for o melhor sitio para a apresentação...



Bem-vindo The_simpson! 

Pico de Regalados tantas vezes passei por aí a caminho de Melgaço antes de haver a A3 


Em Melgaço registo neste momento 11.4ºC com vento moderado.


----------



## Gongas (5 Fev 2008 às 01:11)

sigo com 10.5ºC e ceu nublado.


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2008 às 02:11)

Neste momento estão 13.5ºC, o vento está fraco e o céu está muito nublado


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2008 às 10:17)

Bom dia!

Grande surpresa!
Por Odivelas, céu encoberto, algum nevoeiro e chuviscos!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Fev 2008 às 10:26)

Olá a todos !
Neste momento, estão *11,6 ºC* e o céu está muito nublado, tendo já chuviscado.
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *7,6 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Fev 2008 às 11:04)

Bom dia a todos! depois das 21:45 de ontem, a temperatura não parou de subir, sendo que a minima do dia foi registada ás 0:00, com 11,0ºC (logo á noite ainda a adevo bater)

Por agora tenho 15,0ºC
Pressão sempre a subir e já vai com 1027 hPa
Humidade nos 81%
Vento a 0,0 km/h

O céu está totalmente encoberto e nota-se uma ligeira neblina...


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2008 às 11:06)

Por aqui noite de céu com algumas nuvens e agora encontra-se muito nublado e já chuviscou.

Tive uma mínima de 10.7ºC agora estou com 13.7ºC.

A pressão está nos 1027hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## filipept (5 Fev 2008 às 11:10)

dgstorm disse:


> Obrigado pelas Boas Vindas !
> 
> Ja pus as fotos ! Podem ir ver !
> 
> ...



Boas, mais um vizinho aqui pelo forum 

Já á muito que tinha essa ideia das webcam, fazer uma espécie de rede do estilo da crtvg aqui na zona, mas é muito dificil. 

Um dos montes era o monte de S.Pedro com uma camara de 180º (estilo cam.switch.ch) visto que tem uma vista excelente.

Temos que criar um grupo de pressão nos diferentes concelhos para a colocação de uma rede de webcams


----------



## Gilmet (5 Fev 2008 às 12:09)

Já vou com 16,3ºC

Um resto de bom dia de Carnalval a todos!


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Fev 2008 às 12:43)

Boas tardes:
-No Aeroporto de P.Rubras estão neste momento 14.5º e a mínima desta última noite foi 11,0º.A pressão está nos 1026.5 ,o vento é de SW de 15 k/ h  e ameaça chuviscar.


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2008 às 13:05)

Por aqui o céu mantem-se muito nublado, mas já com algumas abertas no horizonte.
Desde as 10h que não chuvisca.
Por agora 15,2ºC


----------



## dgstorm (5 Fev 2008 às 13:10)

Bom Carnaval a todos !

POr aqui 14,9ºC e a chover, minima de hoje a noite 10,8ºC !


----------



## João Soares (5 Fev 2008 às 13:31)

Boa tarde malta!! Bom carnaval 

Por ca ceu muito nublado e algum vento

Minima: *11,2ºC*
Maxima: *18,4ºC*
Actual: *16,3ºC*


----------



## iceworld (5 Fev 2008 às 14:43)

Céu muito nublado e ameaçar chuva, vento fraco e uma temperatura de 17.3º


----------



## squidward (5 Fev 2008 às 16:14)

céu muito nublado e +17.3ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (5 Fev 2008 às 16:23)

Olá Malta e desde já um Bom Carnaval

Aqui no local pouco tenho a dizer que não seja céu limpo, 18ºC e vento fraco, apenas com algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical de escassa actividade no lado norte que a meio da manhã, nuvens essas que ainda me fizeram crer que lá para a tarde ainda dava um temporal ou outro mas não deu em nada


----------



## João Soares (5 Fev 2008 às 16:42)

ceu muito nublado a ameaçar chover com *14,9ºC*


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Fev 2008 às 16:51)

boas 

até agora aqui em Sesimbra tive céu muito nublado, neste momento uma aberta vinda do mar.

vento fraco, 17.1º

abraços


----------



## Rog (5 Fev 2008 às 17:10)

Boas,
Por aqui ceu nublado 5/8
15,3ºC
83%HR
1023hpa


----------



## iceworld (5 Fev 2008 às 17:27)

Aqui a tarde segue com céu nublado e a temperatura a descer. Neste momento 15.2º de temperatura


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2008 às 19:15)

Boas pessoal?
Por aqui 13,3ºC agora.
A máxima foi de 17,0ºC

O dia esteve todo sem sol.
Só agora ao final da tarde ele brilhou uns minutos.
Em relação à precipitação, caíu fraca durante a noite, mas nada de especial (<1mm).


----------



## Gerofil (5 Fev 2008 às 19:37)

Estremoz: Temperatura actual = 10,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1030 hPa; Temperatura máxima registada este mês = 14,6 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## lsalvador (5 Fev 2008 às 19:46)

Alhos-Vedros

Temperatura  14.1°C  (-0.5/hr) 
Temperatura Aparente  14.4ºC 
Diferença 24H  +0.8 °C ( 13.3ºC) 
Estado do tempo :  Fresco 
Humidade  75 %  (+10/hr) 
Pressão  1029 hpa  Subir 
Vento  Calmo 
Direcção do Vento  NNE  
Precipitação 0.0 (Actual: 0.0 mm/hr)

Temperatura Máxima  18.3 às  13:19 
Temperatura Mínima  10.3 às  00:00 
Pressão Máxima  1030 hPa às  10:57 
Pressão Mínima  1025 hPa às  00:00 
Humidade Máxima  99% às  06:21 
Humidade Mínima  52% às  14:51 
Rajada Máx: 12.2 km/h (14:58) 

Nascer do Sol  7:38 Por do Sol  18:01 
Nascer da Lua  6:46 Por da Lua  16:19 
Data de Actualização  5/2/2008 às  19:46


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Fev 2008 às 20:43)

Hoje por aqui foi um dia de céu muito nublado mas sem chuva e as temperaturas variaram entre os 16ºC e os 19ºC


----------



## squidward (5 Fev 2008 às 20:43)

(05-02-2008)

T.Máx: +17.4ºC
T.Min: +8.9ºC

céu muito nublado


----------



## henriquesillva (5 Fev 2008 às 20:51)

*Boas:*

T min.....................10.8º  (06H49m)
T Máx....................14.5º  (11H56m)

H min.....................65%
H máx....................85%

Pressão actual.........1027 hPa


----------



## TaviraMan (5 Fev 2008 às 20:55)

A esta hora já estão 12ºC e vento calmo, mais uma noite que promete ser bem fresquinha Como se diz em termos meteorológicos "Acentuado arrefecimento nocturno"hehe


----------



## Gilmet (5 Fev 2008 às 23:03)

Boa noite... espero que tenham tido um optimo Carnaval

Por aqui a máxima foi de 17,3ºC (a mais alta do mês)
Á pouco tive a minima do dia, com 9,9ºC
Agora estão 10,0ºC, humidade a 87% e pressão a 1029 hPa

*Á pouco quando vim da rua, já se notavam algumas gotícolas de orvalho congelado*

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 9,9ºC
MÁXIMA: 17,3ºC

00:00 - 11,0ºC
03:00 - 11,4ºC
06:00 - 11,6ºC
09:00 - 11,7ºC
12:00 - 15,9ºC
15:00 - 15,0ºC
18:00 - 15,1ºC
21:00 - 10,8ºC


----------



## dgstorm (5 Fev 2008 às 23:39)

Maxima de hoje 15,1 ! Choveu o dia quase todo ! 

Neste momento 12,0ºC !

Espero que tenha sido um bom feriado para todos !


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2008 às 00:32)

Bem... aí vai ela a subir o Evereste 11,4ºC


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2008 às 10:01)

Bom dia, é bom estar de volta 

Espero que tenham tido um bom Carnaval e aproveito para saudar os novos membros do fórum 

Hoje de manhã acordei com *9,7ºC* e a pressão a *1033 hPa* (plenos de poder anticiclónico, rise up and toasting, como diria LAuro dÉRMIO!)

O céu está praticamente limpo!


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2008 às 10:24)

Bom dia a todos!
Por cá tive uma *mínima de 8,2ºC*
Por agora sigo com 12,8ºC e céu limpo...
Humidade a 69%
pressão sempre em subida... a 1031 hPa
Tendencia de continuação de céu limpo


----------



## jpmartins (6 Fev 2008 às 10:41)

Por aqui ceu limpo, parece Primavera.
Neste momento 13.8ºC.
Pressão 1031.7hPa (que músculos o nosso amigo AA)


----------



## HotSpot (6 Fev 2008 às 11:11)

Mínimo Hoje:  5.0 °C (05:47) 

Máximo Ontem:  16.6 °C (13:47) 
Mínimo Ontem:  7.4 °C (23:32) 

Cheio de power o AA.

A temperatura a subir que nem uma doida. Já vou com 15,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2008 às 13:04)

Vou agora com 15,1ºC (menos umas décimas que ontem por esta hora)
Pressão a 1029 hPa
Humidade a 63%
Vento entre os 0 e os 2 km/h


----------



## jpmartins (6 Fev 2008 às 13:51)

Temp. actual 17.4 ºC
Céu totalmente limpo.


----------



## squidward (6 Fev 2008 às 14:11)

T.Máx: +17.8ºC (temperatura actual)
T.Min: +7.3ºC

Ceu limpinho


----------



## TaviraMan (6 Fev 2008 às 15:21)

Boas

Por estas bandas registam-se neste momento 17ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo. Existe alguma neblina no ar pois olhando em direcção ao mar nota-se como que um aspecto esfumado


----------



## João Soares (6 Fev 2008 às 15:59)

Neste momento registo *15,6ºC* e ceu limpinho

Registei de *minima 10,4ºC *e *de maxima 16,7ºC*


----------



## iceworld (6 Fev 2008 às 17:15)

Registo 18.2º de temperatura 
Ai este AA...


----------



## HotSpot (6 Fev 2008 às 17:25)

Máximo Hoje:  19.7 °C (15:11) 

Mais um dia quentinho...


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2008 às 18:19)

Boas tardes...
Por cá a máxima foi de 18,7ºC (máxima do mes)

Por agora 14,6ºC

*Ás 18:00 ainda estavam 16,1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (6 Fev 2008 às 18:23)

Ja registo *13,2ºC* 
mas que seca este Inverno.... So esper que no Verao tenhamos temperatura >40ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Fev 2008 às 19:29)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo com alguma neblina no mar devido ao levante que já se vai sentindo e que vai agravar-se nos próximos dias.

Temperatura Máxima: 18.4ºC
Temperatura mínima: 9.6ºC
Temperatura actual: 12.5ºC

00 H: 12.6ºC
12 H: 16.9ºC
18 H: 14.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2008 às 19:40)

Ah e tal... tá calor... Ela teima em não descer... aliás, até sobe...*14,1ºC* 

Pressão a 1027 hPa
Humidade a 69%


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2008 às 19:53)

Por aqui a máxima foir de 18,3ºC.
tudo devido ao constante vento vindo de leste. Caso contrário, acredito que tivesse subido mais.

De qualquer maneira, o mesmo vento não está a deixar descer a temperatura!
Continuam 15,0ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2008 às 20:19)

Boa noite a todos !
A temperatura máxima registada foi de *17,7 ºC* no meu _fan aspirated radiation shield_.
Neste momento, estão *13,8 ºC*, o céu está limpo e o vento está calmo.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Fev 2008 às 20:19)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 7,1 ºC (07h27); Temperatura máxima = 15,6 ºC (15h13); Temperatura actual = 11,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1031 hPa.

*Vento moderado de leste durante todo o dia.*

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima = 15,6 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2008 às 20:58)

*13,9ºC*

O que é isto?? Não desce...


----------



## dgstorm (6 Fev 2008 às 21:02)

Maxima de hoje 18,0ºC !

Neste momento 10,0ºC !


----------



## Minho (6 Fev 2008 às 21:12)

Inacreditável! Bati hoje o recorde de temperatura máxima do presente ano: 17.5ºC a 42ºN


----------



## henriquesillva (6 Fev 2008 às 21:22)

*Dia primaveril*

T min........................10.5º  (08H19m)
T máx.......................18.2º  (15H18m)

H min........................47%
H máx.......................87%

Pressão actual...........1028 hPa


----------



## Fil (6 Fev 2008 às 21:36)

Boa noite! Triste inverno o que estamos a vivenciar!... Vem aí noites frias, mas também dias bastante quentes e que irão derreter a pouca neve existente nas nossas serras... Em minha casa regitei uma máxima de 13,4ºC. A mínima da manhã foi de 6,3ºC, mas deverá ser batida antes das 00h. Neste momento tenho 6,9ºC, a pressão já está nos 1037 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2008 às 21:42)

Bom ao fim do meu rico PC ter feito tostas na fonte de alimentação cá estou eu de novo pronto a emborcar muita neve e tempestades 

Por aqui tarde de céu com algumas nuvens e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 16.6ºC agora estou com 14.0ºC 

A pressão está nos 1028hpa o vento está fraco/moderado.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Fev 2008 às 22:17)

Boa noite. Depois de uma manhã com boas abertas, durante a tarde o céu tornou-se encoberto e neste momento chove e o vento sopra forte de sul.

Valores de hoje:

1) Tmin 16ºC Tmax 20ºC - Actual 17,1ºC e 87% Hr

2) Tmin 15,8ºC Tmax 19,4ºC - Actual 16,9ºC

3) Tmin 14,9ºC Tmax 19,9ºC - Actual 16,1ºC


----------



## Rog (6 Fev 2008 às 22:31)

Boas, 
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado 
12,4ºC
85%HR
1023hpa


----------



## Skizzo (6 Fev 2008 às 22:34)

Max: 21,3ºC (mais alta do ano)
Min: 12,6ºC


----------



## iceworld (6 Fev 2008 às 22:48)

1ª semana de Fevereiro, céu limpo e mesmo assim uma temperatura de 11.5º  a esta hora


----------



## João Soares (7 Fev 2008 às 00:35)

A temperatura nao desce devido ao vento que levantou tendo entao *12,9ºC*


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2008 às 01:43)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite. Depois de uma manhã com boas abertas, durante a tarde o céu tornou-se encoberto e neste momento chove e o vento sopra forte de sul.



Que inveja MiguelMinhoto! Que inveja!

Céu limpo! O vento mantem-se e a temperatura não desce!
11,7ºC agora.

O IM prevê para amanha 20ºC em Braga, Coimbra, Leiria, Santarém, Lisboa, Setubal e Évora. Para Bragança 17ºC.

Isto está bonito está...


----------



## ACalado (7 Fev 2008 às 02:42)

boas por aqui 10.5ºc com céu limpo  vou dormir ate amanha
vejam o site novo e dêem opiniões  ainda falta uns retoques 

abraços


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Fev 2008 às 03:44)

Boas noites:
----Por aqui 12.9º!!!! Céu limpo e noite límpida.Em Fevereiro.às 3.30 da madrugada.nem uma boa noite de Abril /Maio aqui é assim.Vento Leste 15 Km/h.
Se hoje a máxima aqui em P.Rubras atingiu 19.1º amanhã (hoje) arrisco uns 21 graus...Em Fevereiro!!!No início!!!!É Obra!!!


----------



## João Soares (7 Fev 2008 às 08:14)

A minha minima nao foi alem dos *10,8ºC* 

O IM preve 20ºC pa hoje na zona litoral desde Viana do Castelo ate Setubal... impresionante
Ja para nao falar em Bragança com maxima de 17ºC


----------



## vitamos (7 Fev 2008 às 09:48)

Bom diAA!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *9,7ºC*
Tmax *18,6ºC*

O dia de hoje promete ser tudo menos de inverno. Registei *10,7ºC* de mínima e quando saí de casa pelas 8h30m já estavam 12,4ºC. Por lapso não anotei a pressão.

Isto é que estÁA cÁA um inverno hein? XIÇAA!


----------



## HotSpot (7 Fev 2008 às 09:55)

Mínimo Hoje:  3.9 °C (07:42) 

Hoje a máxima aqui deve ir aos 20ºc, 21ºc

Máxima do ano até agora é de 20,3ºC em Janeiro


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2008 às 09:55)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 9.7ºC agora estou com 11.1ºC.

A pressão está nos 1027hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Fev 2008 às 10:23)

Bom dia a todos !
Por cá, a temperatura mínima registada foi de *7,3 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *13,3 ºC*, o céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.


----------



## Rog (7 Fev 2008 às 10:27)

Por aqui entramos directamente no Verão!
às 9h... sim 9h da manhã!












Tempo de Leste na Madeira, temperaturas altas, e humidade baixa.

Por agora, 20ºC e 32%HR
1019hpa

O dia promete... e vocês ainda reclamam das vossas temperaturas...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Fev 2008 às 10:29)

Bom dia o temporal já passou, mas agora veio o frio. Alguma neve no Pico. Neste momento céu quase encoberto e vento fraco.

Valores ás 8h30 de manhã nas minhas estações:

1) 12,1ºC e 90% Hr

2) 11,7ºC

3) 11,5ºC

Registei entre as 17h de ontem e as 8h de hoje 40 mm de precipitação


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2008 às 10:35)

40mm de precipitação? que sonho!

O Pico está assim:














Por aqui o vento fraco de Leste mantem-se e traz consigo um cheiro a primavera.
A Tmin foi de 9,2ºC.
E agora já estou com 13,1ºC. A subir a galope.


----------



## vitamos (7 Fev 2008 às 10:39)

AnDré disse:


> Por aqui o vento fraco de Leste mantem-se e traz consigo um cheiro a primavera.



Exactamente a primeira coisa que a minha namorada me disse hoje assim que saímos de casa ainda bem cedo "cheira a Primavera!". Todos os dias embora as mínimas não tenham sido baixas, fechamos os casacos quando saímos para a rua devido aquele "fresquinho" matinal... hoje nem isso! Além de não haver fresquinho havia esse cheiro característico dos primeiros dias de Primavera... Sinais dos tempos...


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2008 às 10:41)

Nesta altura do ano não é muito habitual haver noites calmas de céu limpo, mas sem geada. Foi o que aconteceu hoje, manhã de céu limpo e um valor mínimo de 3,3ºC.

Continua o céu praticamente limpo e já com um valor de 8,7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2008 às 11:36)

Não me canso de olhar para esta imagem:





A cota de neve deve andar à volta dos 1700m de altitude.
É nestas alturas que me apetecia escalar lá a cima!

Por cá 14,8ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Fev 2008 às 11:49)

AnDré disse:


> Não me canso de olhar para esta imagem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bela imagem sim senhor! Aqui por São Miguel não há neve, mas no Pico da Vara deve estar muito frio também.


----------



## Minho (7 Fev 2008 às 12:03)

É sempre espectacular essas imagens do Pico nevado.. Não sei porquê faz-me lembrar alguma ilha vulcânica sub-Antárctida em que se mantêm as neves eternas 

Neste momento registo em Melgaço 12ºC  e.... 17.2ºC em Braga! Como certas situações sinópticas podem fazer variar tanto a temperatura. Não é costume tanta diferença de temperatura ainda por cima sem estar nevoeiro...


----------



## Rog (7 Fev 2008 às 12:37)

Por aqui a temperatura segue a "bom" ritmo 21,7ºC
29%HR
1019hpa

Pelos dados do IM às 11h Santana:
22ºC
23%HR


----------



## vitamos (7 Fev 2008 às 12:48)

Aqui por Coimbra, adivinha-se uma máxima jeitosa (ansioso por consultar a minha estação logo), o tempo na rua está muito agradável, convidando já a deixar o casaco pendurado em casa! Dá a sensação de a região centro e o Minho estarem a ser os locais mais atingidos pela subida das temperaturas. É curioso ver por exemplo pelos dados do IM ás 11horas, a região de Lisboa com temperaturas mais baixas que o Norte e Centro na generalidade. A Madeira hoje está na liderança do ranking de temperaturas ainda!


----------



## iceworld (7 Fev 2008 às 13:47)

Por aqui foi sempre a subir!   Neste momento estou com 20.8º  de temperatura e perante este cenário já fui fazer aquele corte de cabelo que indica início da Primavera


----------



## ACalado (7 Fev 2008 às 14:04)

boas por aqui céu limpo com 12.7ºc um dia de primavera em pleno mês de Fevereiro


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2008 às 14:16)

Boa tarde!

Por cá a mínima foi de *9,6ºC* (pensei que fosse mais alta... Ontem á meia-noite ainda estavam 12,4ºC e descia muito lentamente)

Por agora estou com *16,8ºC *... Fresquinho em relação a outras localidades do país

Humidade a 57%

Pressão a 1025 hPa


----------



## dgstorm (7 Fev 2008 às 14:18)

Por aqui 18,6ºC ! Mas que tempo da treta... mas será que nao vem mais frio !?


----------



## vitamos (7 Fev 2008 às 14:21)

Gilmet disse:


> Por agora estou com *16,8ºC *... Fresquinho em relação a outras localidades do país



Cá está... Curioso evoluir de temperaturas. E logo de seguida o registo do dgstorm a confirmar. Acho estranho os valores que andam aí à volta de Lisboa. Até pode ter uma explicação simples... mas eu não sei


----------



## HotSpot (7 Fev 2008 às 14:29)

Aqui é excepção na zona de Lisboa, máxima de 20,4ºC para já nova máxima do ano.

Mas não há duvida que é calor muito localizado. No dia que Lisboa e arredores norte e oeste tiveram 22ºC em Janeiro eu não passei dos 20,3ºC.

Hoje já bati essa temperatura e aí andam nos 17,18


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Fev 2008 às 14:46)

Ao que parece eu aqui em São Miguel estou a ter uma das temperaturas mais baixas do país segundo o IM.

Pois á Pouco o Nordeste estava com 13,2ºC e Ponta Delgada com 14,2ºC

Mantem-se o céu muito nublado a encoberto por aqui


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2008 às 14:46)

Já vai em 17,4ºC...
Talvez chegue aos 20ºC


----------



## iceworld (7 Fev 2008 às 15:51)

21.3º
a 
conta
que 
ele
fez


----------



## vitamos (7 Fev 2008 às 15:54)

iceworld disse:


> 21.3º
> a
> conta
> que
> ...



A minha sala de trabalho é fria mas já desliguei o aquecedor! De qualquer forma está mais calor lá fora!


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2008 às 16:03)

Já vou com 19,1ºC (máxima do mês)

Humidade a 48%


----------



## HotSpot (7 Fev 2008 às 16:51)

Máxima do mês e do ano: *20,8ºC*

Ainda assim não é superior à máxima de Fevereiro de 2007, para já , que foi de 21,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2008 às 17:04)

Bom... por aqui a máxima já se deu há pouco, com *20,6ºC*

Por agora tenho 20,5ºC e o céu continua limpo...

Humidade a 41%


----------



## BARROS (7 Fev 2008 às 17:18)

Antes de mais nada : *ITÁLIA3X1PORTUGAS*

Hoje o dia ficou nublado de nuvens cúmulos até o meio do dia, quando caiu um aguaceiro de verão, de 10 minutos. Depois o céu abriu tal qual o olho de um furacão, pois em volta se vê montanhas de cúmulos-nimbus prontas a despejar água.O calor ainda não voltou. Novidade!!!


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2008 às 17:47)

Mas será possvel que eu ás *17.47* ainda tenha *20,1ºC*??

Chegou o Verão!


----------



## squidward (7 Fev 2008 às 17:53)

(07-02-2008)

T.Máx: +22.6ºC (máxima do ano)
T.Min: +7.9ºC 

diferenças brutais de temperaturas


----------



## dgstorm (7 Fev 2008 às 17:56)

Maxima de hoje 19,3ºC !

Actual 15.5ºC !


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2008 às 18:25)

Alguns cirrus e 12,7ºC.

Máxima de 15,9ºC, a mais alta do ano.


----------



## Skizzo (7 Fev 2008 às 19:01)

Max: 22,6ºC (novo maximo)
Min: 13,3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Fev 2008 às 19:46)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, o dia foi quente, registando-se uma máxima de *21,6 ºC*.
Agora, estão *14,2 ºC* e o céu está limpo.
A Portela, a 2 km daqui, está com *17,3 ºC*.


----------



## jPdF (7 Fev 2008 às 20:19)

Em Coimbra: 16.2ºC
Parece primavera... hoje já vi pessoal com calções e tShirt...
Máxima do ano: 23.4ºC

Nota: Corridos 40 dias deste ano 2008, ainda não consegui bater a mínima que atingi no dia 1 de Janeiro, e dizem os calendários que estamos no Inverno... e irá continuar assim


----------



## HotSpot (7 Fev 2008 às 20:29)

Pelo que andei a ver não sei se depois de hoje bater a máxima, não vou bater a minima do ano.

Para já é de 2,4ºC, não vai ficar longe...


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2008 às 20:48)

Gilmet disse:


> Mas será possvel que eu ás *17.47* ainda tenha *20,1ºC*??
> 
> Chegou o Verão!



Gil! Gil! Aqui em Odivelas o cenário foi muito identico ao teu...

Hoje, ao contrário do que se deu em Janeiro, a temperatura nem foi nada de especial.

A minima foi alta: 9,2ºC, mas a máxima foi subindo muito lentamente, e eram 17h quando se deu a temperatura máxima: 19,8ºC. Muito longe dos 23,4ºC que obtive em Janeiro.

Por agora até estava em descida acentuada, às 20h estava com 13,5ºC, mas já está a subir outra vez...
14,0ºC agora!


----------



## henriquesillva (7 Fev 2008 às 21:00)

*Boa noite:*

T min............................11.5º  (08H12m)
T máx...........................19.3º  (15H15m)

H min............................36%
H máx...........................61%

Pressão actual................1026 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2008 às 21:18)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 16.5ºC  agora estou com 12.3ºC.

A pressão está nos 1026hpa o vento está fraco.

Bahh dominios anticiclonicos dias amenos/quentes noites frias/geladas.

Pessoal tou a ter uns problemas com a ligação da estação ao pc por isso o site não disponibliza os dados da mesma estou a tentar resolver o problemas o mais depressa possivel


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2008 às 21:19)

AnDré disse:


> Gil! Gil! Aqui em Odivelas o cenário foi muito identico ao teu...
> 
> Hoje, ao contrário do que se deu em Janeiro, a temperatura nem foi nada de especial.
> 
> ...




Realmente é um facto curioso registarmos temperaturas máximas perto do por-do-sol
Eu registei a minha máxima de 20,6ºC ás 17h certinhas (cerca de 40 minutos antes do sol se por)

As máximas diárias, pelo menos em dias de céu limpo não se deviam dar entre as 13h/15h??

Bem... é o Portugal que temos...

Por agora tenho 11,1ºC
Humidade a 90% (Grande subida da humidade... ás 18:25 estava a 59% e ás 19:00 estava a 80%)
Pressão a 1025 hPa


----------



## vegastar (7 Fev 2008 às 22:38)

Boa noite.

Aqui na Trofa a mínima do dia foi de 8.5ºC e a máxima de 22.8ºC, às 17:18...

No meu caso a razão para a máxima ser tão tarde é porque o termómetro está debaixo de uma varanda virada a oeste e ao fim do dia apanha Sol, quando este está num ângulo inferior a 5º. Se retirar este efeito ,a máxima foi de 22ºC por volta das 16:00. Depos desceu até aos 21º, começando a subir pelas 17:00, quando o Sol começou a incidir no termómetro.

Agora sigo com 13.0ºC, a descer lentamente.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Fev 2008 às 22:47)

Boa noite.

Máximas de Hoje nos 3 sensores.

1) Tmax 15,8ºC - Actual 13ºC e 83% Hr

2) Tmax 15,7ºC - Actual 12,7ºC

3) Tmax 15,5ºC - Actual -------

Noite calma


----------



## João Soares (7 Fev 2008 às 22:52)

Registei uma maxima de *18,0ºC* 
por agora 12,9ºC

A frente da minha escola existe uma farmacia com um placar onde diz as temperaturas e por acaso achei estranho o facto de as 17h marcar *+21ºC*.. mas afinal voces tambem tiveram temperaturas maximas as 17h


----------



## Rog (7 Fev 2008 às 23:03)

Boas, 
Por aqui mantenho-me com o "Tempo Leste"...
temp: 17,4ºC
hum: 25%HR

uma máxima de 23,6ºC


----------



## Rog (7 Fev 2008 às 23:07)

vegastar disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Aqui na Trofa a mínima do dia foi de 8.5ºC e a máxima de 22.8ºC, às 17:18...
> 
> ...



Pois isso com o efeito do sol.. convêm tentares arranjar uma forma de o sensor não apanhar sol, porque se apanhar, as máximas deixam de fazer sentido...


----------



## Rog (7 Fev 2008 às 23:14)

Gilmet disse:


> Realmente é um facto curioso registarmos temperaturas máximas perto do por-do-sol
> Eu registei a minha máxima de 20,6ºC ás 17h certinhas (cerca de 40 minutos antes do sol se por)
> 
> As máximas diárias, pelo menos em dias de céu limpo não se deviam dar entre as 13h/15h??
> ...



As máximas nunca ocorrem ao meio-dia solar (o meio dia solar de hoje em Portugal é cerca das 12h50), ocorrem sempre depois de o ar e a terra terem aquecido pelo sol, o que faz normalmente ter as máximas normalmente a meia tarde.  O vosso caso de máxima fora desta hora, faz pensar que se tratava mais de uma massa de ar quente, possivelmente com origem de sul..


----------



## Gerofil (7 Fev 2008 às 23:33)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 8,3 ºC (07h20); Temperatura máxima = 16,9 ºC (15h07); Temperatura actual = 11,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1028 hPa.

*Vento de leste ► temperaturas máximas a acorrer no Litoral Oeste*

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Fev 2008 às 03:36)

Mais uma noite de céu limpo anormalmente  "quente" se de Fevereiro estámos a falar...Ainda estão 12,1º às 3.30 da matina!!!...


----------



## jpmartins (8 Fev 2008 às 09:09)

Bm dia,
Por aqui céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
A min. registada foi de 8.2ºC. Às 00h estavam ainda 12.3ºC 
Hoje o IM prevê 21ºC para aqui


----------



## vitamos (8 Fev 2008 às 09:52)

Bom dia!

Registei uma mínima anormalmente alta *11,6ºC*. uma provável explicação será o vento, que soprava fraco mas perceptível de manhã, e que garanto, não era frio! Muito pelo contrário... A pressão está nos *1028 hPa* (estável)

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *10,7ºC*
Tmax *20,5ºC* A máxima do mês e do ano!


----------



## HotSpot (8 Fev 2008 às 09:53)

Mínimo Hoje:  3.4 °C (07:36)

Pensava que ia ser mais baixa mas tendo em conta as circunstâncias até não foi nada mau.

Venha mais um dia de primavera...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Fev 2008 às 10:48)

Bom dia! Manhã de bom tempo com céu nublado com abertas. Mais uma noite fresca.

Valores minimos verificados até ao momento no dia de hoje:

1) 12,2ºC e 83% Hr

2) 12ºC

3) 11,4ºC


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2008 às 11:20)

Bom dia Pessoal!

Mais uma minima amena: 9.2ºC. Sendo esta a segunda vez que atinjo este valor este mês.
Temepraturas minimas desde mês de Fevereiro:
Dia 1: 8.8ºC
Dia 2: 8,5ºC
Dia 3: 9,3ºC
Dia 4: 9,6ºC
Dia 5: 10,8ºC
Dia 6: 9,3ºC
Dia 7: 9,2ºC
Dia 8: 9,2ºC

Que monotonia! Então as ultimas 3 noites... 

Bem, por agora um cenário igual ao de ontem: Céu limpo, vento fraco de leste e 14,1ºC.
A máxima deverá chegar aos 20ºC lá para o fim da tarde.


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Fev 2008 às 13:01)

Todo o Hemisfério Norte acima do paralelo 38º está com as cores verdes ou azuis...








Todo?

Não !!! Uns pequenos povos na Ibéria e na Gália resistem ao avanço dessas cores.
Segue a Primavera pois então, aqui pela região.
Já estou com 19.3º e ainda vai subir mais seguramente.
Vento fraco de sueste e 1026 de pressão.
Céu apenas com alguns cirros.


----------



## BARROS (8 Fev 2008 às 13:27)

Afinal, qual é a média climatológica para portugal nessa época???
Porque pelo que sei, é comum no clima mediterrâneo essas temperaturas. Vocês têm que se conformar em terem a corrente do golfo na sua direção, o que ajuda a deixar as temperaturas mais altas do que no resto da Europa. Ela vai até a Noruega. Pra ver neve terão que ir até a alemanha. Por que não vão de carro?  A União Européia não abriu as fronteiras e alfândegas a vocês? No Brasil uma viagem com essas distâncias não cobre nem 1 quinto do nosso território.
No Brasil caberia toda a Europa junta( com exceção à Russia ), e, ainda iria sobrar espaço...

DIFERENÇAS DE LÍNGUA ENTRE PORTUGAL E BRASIL: Teoricamente falamos o mesmo idioma, mas existem muitas diferenças. Por exemplo:
CAMISOLA aí quer dizer roupa normal,  Aqui significa o traje intimo da mulher na hora de dormir! Engraçado não é?
Há muito tempo deixou de se escrever palavras com "c" mudo aqui. Isso é comum por aí( actividade, eléctrico)


----------



## vitamos (8 Fev 2008 às 13:39)

BARROS disse:


> Afinal, qual é a média climatológica para portugal nessa época???
> Porque pelo que sei, é comum no clima mediterrâneo essas temperaturas. Vocês têm que se conformar em terem a corrente do golfo na sua direção, o que ajuda a deixar as temperaturas mais altas do que no resto da Europa. Ela vai até a Noruega. Pra ver neve terão que ir até a alemanha. Por que não vão de carro?  A União Européia não abriu as fronteiras e alfândegas a vocês? No Brasil uma viagem com essas distâncias não cobre nem 1 quinto do nosso território.
> No Brasil caberia toda a Europa junta( com exceção à Russia ), e, ainda iria sobrar espaço...
> 
> ...



É verdade... essa definição de distâncias é algo muito curioso! Para nós a Alemanha está longissimo. Para um Brasileiro seria uma deslocação quase banal. Mas não é preciso tanto para ver neve! Basta ir aos pontos mais altos de Portugal ou a Espanha! É claro que nem sempre isso é possível... 
Quanto á questão das palavras, muitas de facto ainda se escrevem com "c" mudo e assim continuará por uns tempos. O novo acordo ortográfico não avançou e para já essa utilização vai continuar a ser feita! 

Bem e está calor por aqui (para um Inverno português)  Veremos se vou ter uma máxima superior à de ontem!


----------



## BARROS (8 Fev 2008 às 13:51)

É.. o verão aqui ainda tá engatinhando, as temperaturas ficam entre 17° e 27°, devem chegar até 31° no domingo, só que aí chega outra frente fria e estraga tudo...O maior calor que senti até agora foi 35,0° no finalzinho de 2007 no litoral. Gostaria de saber qual foi a maior temperatura mínima que tem numa onda de calor aí, como a de 2003?


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2008 às 13:52)

BARROS disse:


> Afinal, qual é a média climatológica para portugal nessa época???
> Porque pelo que sei, é comum no clima mediterrâneo essas temperaturas. Vocês têm que se conformar em terem a corrente do golfo na sua direção, o que ajuda a deixar as temperaturas mais altas do que no resto da Europa. Ela vai até a Noruega. Pra ver neve terão que ir até a alemanha. Por que não vão de carro?  A União Européia não abriu as fronteiras e alfândegas a vocês? No Brasil uma viagem com essas distâncias não cobre nem 1 quinto do nosso território.
> No Brasil caberia toda a Europa junta( com exceção à Russia ), e, ainda iria sobrar espaço...



Pois não é necessário ir até a Alemanha para ver neve. Esta foto é de 2ª feira e foi tirada a apenas 14 km de minha casa. 





Mesmo hoje, as montanhas, que ficam uns 40 km a norte desta cidade, ainda têm bastante neve. 





Por agora: nuvens altas e 14,2ºC

Hoje: mínima de 1,6ºC


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2008 às 13:59)

BARROS disse:


> É.. o verão aqui ainda tá engatinhando, as temperaturas ficam entre 17° e 27°, devem chegar até 31° no domingo, só que aí chega outra frente fria e estraga tudo...O maior calor que senti até agora foi 35,0° no finalzinho de 2007 no litoral. Gostaria de saber qual foi a maior temperatura mínima que tem numa onda de calor aí, como a de 2003?



32ºC é a mínima mais alta alguma vez registada numa estação meteorológica do IM.


----------



## Serrano (8 Fev 2008 às 14:24)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 16.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Fev 2008 às 14:24)

Mais uma vez record maximo do ano.

*20,9ºC*

Com a possibilidade de aumentar mais durante a tarde.


----------



## jpmartins (8 Fev 2008 às 14:26)

Boas,
Por aqui céu pouco nublado ou limpo, temp. actual 18.9ºC.
HR: 39%
A pressão está em queda 1023.8hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Fev 2008 às 14:45)

Boas tardes...

Afinal ontem a mínima não foi de 9,6ºC, mas sim de 8,9ºC registados ás 23:59

Hoje a minima foi de 8,8ºC (a partir das 0:28 começou a subir)

Por agora sigo com 17,1ºC e céu limpo...
Humidade a 51%

Pressão a descer... com 1022 hPa

Vento a 1,4 km/h


----------



## vitamos (8 Fev 2008 às 15:28)

Caramba!

Não tenho termómetro à mão mas fui à rua... e está um calor brutal!

É provável que quando chegar a casa verifique que a máxima passou a de ontem!


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2008 às 15:35)

Por aqui está mais ou menos a temperatura que estava ontem a esta hora

18,8ºC. Será que a máxima se voltará a dar às 17h? Quando a brisa de leste trouxer um pouco do calor da Moita para aqui


----------



## iceworld (8 Fev 2008 às 15:37)

vitamos disse:


> Caramba!
> 
> Não tenho termómetro à mão mas fui à rua... e está um calor brutal!
> 
> É provável que quando chegar a casa verifique que a máxima passou a de ontem!



Seguramente Vitamos! Estou com 20.8º neste momento.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Fev 2008 às 16:29)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 8,4 ºC (07h50); Temperatura máxima = 17,1 ºC (14h49); Temperatura actual = 16,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa.

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima = 17,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## HotSpot (8 Fev 2008 às 16:31)

AnDré disse:


> Será que a máxima se voltará a dar às 17h? Quando a brisa de leste trouxer um pouco do calor da Moita para aqui



Yep, parece que sim. O vento esta de SE portanto está o calor apontado para aí 

Aqui continua a manter-se acima dos 20ºC desde as 13:35. A máxima para já é de 21,1ºC e parece que não vai passar disto.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Fev 2008 às 17:42)

Boas...

Por cá a máxima ficou em 20,3ºC
Agora vou com 18,8ºC e humidade a 50%

Pressão a 1021 hPa

Tendencia de chuva!


----------



## dgstorm (8 Fev 2008 às 18:12)

Maxima de hoje 18,7ºC !

Agora tou nos 14,5ºC !


----------



## João Soares (8 Fev 2008 às 19:11)

A maxima de hoje nao passou dos *18,5ºC*
Por agora *14,8ºC*

Na minha escola as 17h tavam 23ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Fev 2008 às 19:34)

Boas, por aqui, tempo chato, as máximas ainda não chegaram aos 20ºC, devido ao vento forte de leste que no fim de semana vai tender a aumentar bastante com rajadas até aos 90 km/h para domingo.

Temperatura Máxima: 19.1ºC
Temperatura mínima: 9.3ºC
Temperatura actual: 13.4ºC


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2008 às 19:38)

HotSpot disse:


> Yep, parece que sim. O vento esta de SE portanto está o calor apontado para aí
> 
> Aqui continua a manter-se acima dos 20ºC desde as 13:35. A máxima para já é de 21,1ºC e parece que não vai passar disto.



Lá está. Sopra uma brisa morna de ESE. E estão uns agradáveis 16,1ºC.
A máxima foi de 19,2ºC e deu-se por volta das 16h. No entanto às 17h30 ainda estavam 18,8ºC Esteve muito tempo estável.
A noite promete minimas altas, outra vez.


----------



## iceworld (8 Fev 2008 às 21:04)

Neste momento 16.6º  Será possível ?????


----------



## HotSpot (8 Fev 2008 às 21:11)

iceworld disse:


> Neste momento 16.6º  Será possível ?????



Aqui 9,5ºC


----------



## Rog (8 Fev 2008 às 21:14)

Boas,
Por aqui 14,8ºC e 61%HR
1014hpa
O dia foi de ceu muito nublado e vento muito forte com rajadas
por agora o ceu apresenta algumas abertas e o vento está fraco.


----------



## João Soares (8 Fev 2008 às 21:18)

Por aqui *13,6ºC*


----------



## Fil (8 Fev 2008 às 21:30)

Eu hoje já vi alguma malta nova de tshirt, as temperaturas altas aliadas à exposição solar convidavam a isso. Quando entrei no carro exposto ao sol por volta das 15h, senti-me como se estivesse em Maio tal era o calor que estava lá dentro. E assim segue o ano mais frio da década em Portugal... 

A máxima hoje em minha casa foi de 14,9ºC (inferior à de ontem), e a mínima foi de 4,1ºC.

Neste momento tenho 8,7ºC, 50% e 1030 hPa e claro, céu limpo e vento em calma.


----------



## henriquesillva (8 Fev 2008 às 21:37)

*Boa noite a todos:*


T min.....................................11.8º  (08H16m)
T máx....................................19.3º  (15H16m)

H min.....................................34%
H máx....................................59%

Pressão actual.........................1023 hPa


----------



## Skizzo (8 Fev 2008 às 21:44)

Max: 23,0ºC (outra vez, novo maximo)
Min: 11,5ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Fev 2008 às 21:51)

Boa noite! Por aqui dia primaveril, com sol e temperaturas amenas. Agora á noite já se sente algum frio.

Valores de temperatura máxima registados nos meus sensores:

1) Tmax 22,6ºC - Actual 14,3ºC e 75% Hr

2) Tmax 22,4ºC - Actual 13,9ºC

3) Tmax 21,8ºC - Actual 13ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Fev 2008 às 22:10)

Boa noite...

E por aqui a temperatura anda num sobe e desce...(mas mais sobe que desce)
Já esteve em 10,6ºC e em 12,1ºC, mas agora está em 11,9ºC

Humidade a descer... com 70%

Pressão a 1021 hPa

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 8,8ºC
MÁXIMA: 20,3ºC

00:00 - 8,9ºC
03:00 - 11,3ºC
06:00 - 9,4ºC
09:00 - 10,8ºC
12:00 - 15,0ºC
15:00 - 17,3ºC
18:00 - 17,4ºC
21:00 - 10,8ºC


----------



## squidward (8 Fev 2008 às 22:21)

(08-02-2008)

T.Máx: +23.1ºC (novo máximo do ano)
T.Min: +8.2ºC


----------



## Minho (8 Fev 2008 às 22:26)

BARROS disse:


> Afinal, qual é a média climatológica para portugal nessa época???
> Porque pelo que sei, é comum no clima mediterrâneo essas temperaturas. Vocês têm que se conformar em terem a corrente do golfo na sua direção, o que ajuda a deixar as temperaturas mais altas do que no resto da Europa. Ela vai até a Noruega. Pra ver neve terão que ir até a alemanha. Por que não vão de carro?  A União Européia não abriu as fronteiras e alfândegas a vocês? No Brasil uma viagem com essas distâncias não cobre nem 1 quinto do nosso território.
> No Brasil caberia toda a Europa junta( com exceção à Russia ), e, ainda iria sobrar espaço...
> 
> ...




Neve a sério não é na Alemanha. É nos Alpes ou Pirineus... bem mais perto


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Fev 2008 às 23:29)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 11.6ºC a pressão está nos 1022hpa o vento está fraco.

PS: A minha estação já está a transmitir para a net ao fim de ter resolvido o problema das portas do PC.


----------



## Pisfip (8 Fev 2008 às 23:40)

Boa noite futuros colegas sou muito novo nestas bandas ( apenas 16 anos ) mas ao qual a meteorologia me conquisto desde muito novo. Sou de Pataias ( concelho de Alcobaça, situa-se no distrito de Leiria ). Espero por daqui a diante poder dar o meu contributo para o forum (mesmo com o pouco que sei). 
Por aqui registam-se 10.5c          Até amanha malta!!!


----------



## jose leça (8 Fev 2008 às 23:41)

Atão qué do frio?
20,7ºC de máxima no meu posto, 23ºC reportados no centro da cidade,  20,9ºC no aeroporto, e 21,9ºC na S.Pilar.


----------



## Pisfip (8 Fev 2008 às 23:50)

Jose 20,7 credo a estas horas ??? E caso para nos admirarmos.
Por aqui mantem-se os 10,5.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Fev 2008 às 23:53)

Pisfip disse:


> Boa noite futuros colegas sou muito novo nestas bandas ( apenas 16 anos ) mas ao qual a meteorologia me conquisto desde muito novo. Sou de Pataias ( concelho de Alcobaça, situa-se no distrito de Leiria ). Espero por daqui a diante poder dar o meu contributo para o forum (mesmo com o pouco que sei).
> Por aqui registam-se 10.5c          Até amanha malta!!!



Pisfip muito bem vindo ao forum seres novo ou não não interessa o importante é participares eu tambem tenho apenas 18 anos 

Contamos contigo


----------



## Pisfip (8 Fev 2008 às 23:53)

pois é...tens razão


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Fev 2008 às 00:00)

Pisfip disse:


> Jose 20,7 credo a estas horas ??? E caso para nos admirarmos.
> Por aqui mantem-se os 10,5.



Parece-me que ele tinha referido que esses *20,7 ºC* tinham sido a máxima. 
Bem-vindo ao fórum !


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2008 às 00:02)

Pisfip disse:


> Boa noite futuros colegas sou muito novo nestas bandas ( apenas 16 anos ) mas ao qual a meteorologia me conquisto desde muito novo. Sou de Pataias ( concelho de Alcobaça, situa-se no distrito de Leiria ). Espero por daqui a diante poder dar o meu contributo para o forum (mesmo com o pouco que sei).
> Por aqui registam-se 10.5c          Até amanha malta!!!



Bem-Vindo ao forum dos meteomalucos!

Ao longo do tempo vais perceber que afinal não és assim tão novo quanto pensas. Mas como o Mário Barros disse: a idade pouco importa!

O que interessa é participar! 

Estou num sobe e desce... Por agora 13,2ºC.


----------



## jose leça (9 Fev 2008 às 00:02)

Pisfip disse:


> Jose 20,7 credo a estas horas ??? E caso para nos admirarmos.
> Por aqui mantem-se os 10,5.



Boa noite. Quando referi máxima, foi a temperatura máxima registada durante o dia de hoje, não a esta hora. Não percebo a tua confusão


----------



## dgstorm (9 Fev 2008 às 00:05)

Actual: 7,5ºC e a descer !


----------



## iceworld (9 Fev 2008 às 00:11)

jose leça disse:


> Boa noite. Quando referi máxima, foi a temperatura máxima registada durante o dia de hoje, não a esta hora. Não percebo a tua confusão




Mas eu quase que acreditava pois eu tenho a esta hora 16.0º de temperatura  
Já estou a ficar um pouco farto e confuso com esta situação


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2008 às 00:15)

iceworld disse:


> Mas eu quase que acreditava pois eu tenho a esta hora 16.0º de temperatura
> Já estou a ficar um pouco farto e confuso com esta situação



O que ?? iceworld isso é tudo menos ice  opá Portugal é realmente o paraiso da maluqueira até no tempo 

Tou com 13.0ºC.


----------



## iceworld (9 Fev 2008 às 00:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> O que ?? iceworld isso é tudo menos ice  opá Portugal é realmente o paraiso da maluqueira até no tempo
> 
> Tou com 13.0ºC.




Também não queria acreditar e por momentos pensei que os sensores poderiam estar avariados, mas felizmente é só este tempo que anda a pôr-nos a cabeça em água (ou melhor dizendo, em seco )


----------



## belem (9 Fev 2008 às 06:37)

Às 5 da manhã, segundo INM, estiveram 23,3 para Ponta do Sol e 20,0 para Funchal !!


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2008 às 10:13)

Bom dia pessoal!

Lá fora: Sol, sol e mais sol!
Tmin = 9,6ºC

Por agora em ascensão: 12,0ºC


----------



## Rog (9 Fev 2008 às 11:34)

Boas, por aqui 18,2ºC; 
59%HR
1014hpa 
ceu nublado


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2008 às 11:52)

Bom dia.

Apenas uns poucos cirrrus e já 12,5ºC.

Mínima: 1,2ºC.

As mínimas vão descendo e as máximas subindo.


----------



## dgstorm (9 Fev 2008 às 12:13)

POr aqui 15,6ºC !

Minima: 5,3ºC !


----------



## TaviraMan (9 Fev 2008 às 12:19)

Bom dia pessoal!

No local estão 17ºC, céu com aspecto esbranquiçado com alguns cúmulos no lado norte e vento moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes Que tempo mais estranho


----------



## BARROS (9 Fev 2008 às 12:26)

Hoje de manhã tivemos neblina em São Paulo, e mínima de 19°. A previsão é de 30° para a tarde.
*Em quantos graus as temperaturas máximas estão acima da média por aí???*
Aqui a média das máximas do inverno é de 21° a 22°, mas, quando ocorre o chamado* "veranico"*(periodo em que a temperatura aumenta devido à ação de um anticilone), as máximas sobem para a casa dos 28°, ficando 6 graus acima da média. No sul do Brasil, o fenômeno é ainda mais forte! Os termômetros chegam a subir para 32° quando o normal é 20°!


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2008 às 12:48)

BARROS disse:


> Hoje de manhã tivemos neblina em São Paulo, e mínima de 19°. A previsão é de 30° para a tarde.
> *Em quantos graus as temperaturas máximas estão acima da média por aí???*
> Aqui a média das máximas do inverno é de 21° a 22°, mas, quando ocorre o chamado* "veranico"*(periodo em que a temperatura aumenta devido à ação de um anticilone), as máximas sobem para a casa dos 28°, ficando 6 graus acima da média. No sul do Brasil, o fenômeno é ainda mais forte! Os termômetros chegam a subir para 32° quando o normal é 20°!



Por aqui, as máximas andam pelos 16 / 17ºC, quando o normal seria 10 / 11ºC. No entanto, nos dias de céu limpo, as máximas costumam ser sempre um pouco mais altas. Mas a temperatura deve baixar nos próximos dias para valores mais próximos do normal.


----------



## Pisfip (9 Fev 2008 às 13:06)

Boa tarde... 
Por aqui céu limpo com 15,0c    
 humidade: 54%  
 vento a: 17km/h
 visiblidade: 0  
 pressão: 1023.8 mb      
    Que dias fora do normal... mas isto ainda tras surpresas pessoal... 
     Só temos de esperar, custa mas é preciso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2008 às 13:11)

Boas, por aqui, sigo com 17.2ºC, vento forte de leste/sueste e com algumas nuvens médias/altas.


----------



## João Soares (9 Fev 2008 às 13:23)

Hoje voltei a registar uma minima acima dos 10ºC com 10,4ºC

Por agora ceu limpo e a temperatura sobe sobe e *17,8ºC*


----------



## dgstorm (9 Fev 2008 às 13:30)

18,1 ºC... up up and wayyy !


----------



## lsalvador (9 Fev 2008 às 13:46)

Alhois-Vedros

Temperatura  20.6°C  (+1.1/hr) 
Temperatura Aparente  20.0ºC 
Diferença 24H  +4.1 °C ( 16.5ºC) 
Estado do tempo :  Confortável 
Humidade  36 %  (-7/hr) 
Pressão  1023 hpa  Estável 
Vento  3.5 km/h 
Direcção do Vento  E  
Precipitação 0.0 (Actual: 0.0 mm/hr)

Temperatura Máxima  20.8 às  13:03 
Temperatura Mínima  6.8 às  07:24 
Pressão Máxima  1026 hPa às  10:27 
Pressão Mínima  1022 hPa às  01:42 
Humidade Máxima  95% às  07:34 
Humidade Mínima  36% às  13:13 
Rajada Máx: 16.2 km/h (12:20) 

Nascer do Sol  7:34 Por do Sol  18:06 
Nascer da Lua  8:43 Por da Lua  20:49 
Data de Actualização  9/2/2008 às  13:44


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2008 às 13:51)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Mínima de 8.7ºC agora estou com 16.2ºC 

A pressão está nos 1022hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## jose leça (9 Fev 2008 às 13:51)

Bons dias.

Sigo com 20,8ºC, tendo registado 9,9ºC de mínima


----------



## iceworld (9 Fev 2008 às 14:05)

Sigo com 20.9º  de temperatura e vento fraco. Céu limpo


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Fev 2008 às 14:13)

boas

céu limpo , vento fraco de ESTE , 18.7º aqui em Almoinha 

abraços


----------



## Rog (9 Fev 2008 às 14:16)

Por aqui ceu nublado
17,9ºC
63%HR
1013hpa
vento forte com rajadas


----------



## Rog (9 Fev 2008 às 14:41)

Imagem de satelite e localização de trovoadas na Madeira e Canárias hoje às 12h


----------



## João Soares (9 Fev 2008 às 15:06)

Ate agora a maxima foi de *19,1ºC* ha 10 minutos atras e agora ja vai co *18,0ºC*


----------



## jose leça (9 Fev 2008 às 15:42)

Máxima de 21,3ºC. Sigo com 19,4ºC e 36% HR.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Fev 2008 às 18:01)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temperatura mínima de 7,5 ºC; Tarde de Sol com nuvens altas a Sudoeste e temperatura a oscilar entre os 17 e os 18 ºC.


----------



## Minho (9 Fev 2008 às 18:02)

A uma décima de bater novamente a máxima do ano 

Max de 19.3ºC e mínima de 6.1º. Isto parece Abril!!


----------



## João Soares (9 Fev 2008 às 18:08)

Isto hoje nao pára estar a descer rapidamente ja registo *13,4ºC*


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2008 às 18:10)

Por aqui do mesmo!
Mas hoje a temperatura parece estar a descer mais rapidamente!
Logo após o pôr do sol, a temperatura está nos 15,6ºC.

A máxima foi de 19,0ºC


----------



## iceworld (9 Fev 2008 às 18:15)

Que raio  
Só aqui é que a temperatura se mantém alta. Estou com 18.1º o que apesar de tudo é a mais baixa dos últimos dias para esta hora 
Vim da rua e andavam  raparigas de mini mini saia  e mangas cavas


----------



## dgstorm (9 Fev 2008 às 18:56)

Este pessoal ve um bocadinho de sol pensa logo que ta verao... É mini saias é t-shirts... OMFG !

Maxima de hoje 20,0ºC certinhos ! xD
E agora sigo com 14,0ºC !


----------



## vitamos (9 Fev 2008 às 19:20)

iceworld disse:


> Que raio
> Só aqui é que a temperatura se mantém alta. Estou com 18.1º o que apesar de tudo é a mais baixa dos últimos dias para esta hora
> Vim da rua e andavam  raparigas de mini mini saia  e mangas cavas



Eu fui á Figueira e o cenário era o mesmo... muita mini saia 

Ainda não fui a casa ver a temperatura mas deve tar altinha! Agora vou apressar-me que tou a pagar... o MeteoPt ta-se a tornar um vício. Já pago internet e tudo! Continuação de um bom fim de semana.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2008 às 19:22)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo  e bastante agradavel e a noite assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 17.4ºC agora estou com 13.9ºC.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Blizzard (9 Fev 2008 às 19:36)

Boas, por aqui temperaturas amenas, vento moderado a forte de 
Sueste e como o mar tava picadito fui tirar uma pics pra animar 
as hostes. 

cumps 






http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/mar-revolto-1875.html


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2008 às 19:38)

Extremos do dia: 1,2ºC / 15,8ºC

Por agora: 11,1ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2008 às 19:43)

Blizzard disse:


> Boas, por aqui temperaturas amenas, vento moderado a forte de
> Sueste e como o mar tava picadito fui tirar uma pics pra animar
> as hostes.
> 
> cumps



Fotos muito boas


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2008 às 19:59)

Excelentes fotos Blizzard .

Por aqui, céu com alguns nuvens altas, vento de sueste moderado a forte com rajadas de 50km/h, só aqui não há sítio para tirar boas fotos, a Ria Formosa não tem assim tanta agitação.

Temperatura Máxima: 17.5ºC
Temperatura mínima: 10.7ºC
Temperatura actual: 14.4ºC


----------



## iceworld (9 Fev 2008 às 20:11)

A temperatura hoje começou a descer mais cedo e mais rápido 
Neste momento 15.2º o que não deixa de ser  calor para o mês em questão!!

Boas fotos!!


----------



## Skizzo (9 Fev 2008 às 20:22)

Max: 23,8ºC (mais um recorde, bem isto este ano promete...)
Min: 12,4ºC

porém a temp está a descer mais rapidamente hoje, amanhã n deverá ser tao quente.


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2008 às 20:35)

Hey Blizzard!
Fotos brutais mesmo! A fazer lembrar o mar revolto em Lisboa no inicio do ano! Opá, ao menos por aí sempre vão tendo alguma animação!

Por aqui a temperatura foi caindo até aos 13,2ºC, mas agora está a subir.
Por agora 13,7ºC


----------



## Rog (9 Fev 2008 às 21:20)

Boa noite,
Por aqui no Norte da ilha da Madeira, o vento ainda está moderado a forte
15,1ºC 
72%HR e a subir..
1014hpa


----------



## Blizzard (9 Fev 2008 às 21:33)

AnDré disse:


> Hey Blizzard!
> Fotos brutais mesmo! A fazer lembrar o mar revolto em Lisboa no inicio do ano! Opá, ao menos por aí sempre vão tendo alguma animação!
> 
> Por aqui a temperatura foi caindo até aos 13,2ºC, mas agora está a subir.
> Por agora 13,7ºC



Obrigado, ainda bem q gostaram, só faltaram os bikinis!!!


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2008 às 22:22)

Boas fotos Blizzard

Mais um dia de Primavera com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, vento fraco e temperaturas altas para época em que estamos


----------



## henriquesillva (9 Fev 2008 às 23:22)

*Boas:*

T min............................12.6º  (02H43m)
T máx...........................20.0º  (15H18m)

H min............................32%
H máx...........................45%

Pressão actual................1022 hPa


----------



## iceworld (9 Fev 2008 às 23:32)

Por falar em altas temperaturas...estou neste momento com 14.9º 
Certas noites de Agosto são mais frescas 
Ainda hoje andei de t-shirt e lembrei-me que este ano quase não vesti as camisolas de Inverno


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2008 às 09:44)

Bom dia pessoal!
Será que vale a pena dizer como está o tempo lá fora? Mantem-se igual a todos os outros dias anteriores. Por isso, nada melhor do que aproveitar o tempo e ir passear!

Ainda assim hoje a minima desceu mais um bocadinho. Acabei por registar a minima do mês de Fevereiro: 7,9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2008 às 10:44)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma rica mínima de 7.6ºC  agora estou com 11.0ºC.

A pressão está nos 1023hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2008 às 10:47)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo e 8,9ºC 

Mínima de 2,1ºC


----------



## HotSpot (10 Fev 2008 às 12:23)

Continuação de céu limpo.

Minima de *3,3ºC* que é para já minima do mês.

Quarta manhã consecutiva com minima na casa dos 3ºC


----------



## João Soares (10 Fev 2008 às 12:38)

Tive uma minima de *9,8ºC*

Por agora sol,sol,sol.... e ceu limpo com *16,6ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Fev 2008 às 12:52)

Boas por aqui, pela 2ª noite consecutiva tive uma mínima superior a 10ºC registei 10.2ºC, sigo com 17.0ºC e vento forte de leste, com estas mínimas parece ser Abril/Maio , e céu encoberto por nuvens altas.


----------



## iceworld (10 Fev 2008 às 13:29)

Mais um dia primaveril com a temperatura neste momento nos 20.3º


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Fev 2008 às 13:43)

boas

bem vou até a praia  tenho 17.1º ,  vento fraco céu azul já com alguns cirrus bem e como os modelos estão todos marado vamos fazer uma observação à  antiga cirrus sinal de tempestade já dizia o meu saudoso avô por isso vamos ter tempestade nos próximos dias. ) )


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2008 às 15:12)

Dia primaveril em Lisboa. Amanhã volto para Bragança


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2008 às 15:20)

Por aqui um bonito dia de Verão adiantado  estou com 16.5ºC.


----------



## Blizzard (10 Fev 2008 às 15:28)

Boas, por aqui mais do mesmo:
   - Céu nublado por nuvens altas
   - Vento Sueste moderado a forte
   - Temp. actual: 16ºC


----------



## dgstorm (10 Fev 2008 às 16:44)

Por aqui ceu limpo com 18,6ºC !

Minima foi de 4,3ºC !


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2008 às 17:41)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo.

Tive uma máxima de 16.9ºC quero 20ºC  agora estou com 15.7ºC.

A pressão está nos 1021hpa o vneto está fraco.

Presumo que se esteje a cozinhar algo tanta nuvem alta.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Fev 2008 às 17:57)

Mais do mesmo:

Máximo Hoje:  19.9 °C (15:11) 
Mínimo Hoje:  3.3 °C (07:51)

A humidade atingiu o valor mais baixo do ano: 34%


----------



## Rog (10 Fev 2008 às 18:20)

Por aqui depois de aguaceiros moderados num total de 15mm e trovoadas, agora ceu limpo
14,1ºC
88%HR
1014hpa


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Fev 2008 às 18:34)

Mas um dia em que as temperaturas máximas da peninsula Ibérica se registaram no seu NW e na zona da Andaluzia (21º)....








Pela região do Porto, quarto dia consecutivo em que a  temperatura ultrapassa os 20º...
E a tendência é para haver mais 4...
Fevereiro quente, traz o diabo no ventre...


----------



## Skizzo (10 Fev 2008 às 18:37)

Max: 22,7ºC (desceu em relação aos ultimos 2 dias mas ainda mt quente)
Min: 10,8ºC (tb desceu)


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Fev 2008 às 18:45)

boas 

grande tarde com um belo pôr do sol aqui no Cabo Espichel 

algumas fotos

















abraços


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2008 às 19:07)

Olá Pessoal!

Eu também fui até à praia Apanhar solinho!
O mar é que também não estava convidativo a mergulhos... Um pouco agitado, e em maré cheia, mas também do Magoio não se pode esperar muito mais! Ficaram os primeiros banhitos de sol de 2008!

Ficam aqui alguns registos!



















Quanto a temperaturas, a máxima situou-se nos 18,4ºC
Por agora 12,9ºC. Mais fresquinho que nos dias anteriores a esta hora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Fev 2008 às 19:31)

Boas,por aqui, ao final da tarde céu com muitas nuvens altas e algo negras , com um vento de sueste forte e assim vai continuar amanhã ao fim da tarde o GFS já dá alguma àgua no Algarve, mas que está estranho lá isso está.

Temperatura Máxima: 17.8ºC
Temperatura mínima: 10.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 14.2ºC

Esta tarde fui dar uma volta até à Fuseta e fiquei admirado com o nível da água do mar  estava a cerca de 15 cms de saltar para a rua

Por motivos universitários a época de exames está aí à porta estarei mais ausente do fórum nas próximas 2 semanas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Fev 2008 às 19:41)

Boa noite a todos !
Neste momento, o céu está pouco nublado e a sensação térmica é bastante agradável.
A temperatura máxima registada foi de *18,9 ºC* e a mínima de *6,2 ºC*.
Parece que vai voltar a frescura nocturna. 



Aproveito para vos mostrar como ficou o meu _*F.A.R.S.*_:


----------



## Gerofil (10 Fev 2008 às 19:48)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 6,7 ºC (07h20); Temperatura máxima = 15,7 ºC (15h21); Temperatura actual = 11,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa.

*Notável descida de temperatura relativamente a ontem, especialmente pela madrugada muito fresca. A temperatura máxima de ontem foi de 16,6 ºC.*

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima = 17,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2008 às 19:58)

AnDré disse:


>





Por aqui o dia de hoje foi um pouco mais quente que ontem.

Extremos do dia: 2,1ºC / 15,9ºC

Por agora: 9,8ºC e céu limpo


----------



## Pisfip (10 Fev 2008 às 20:48)

Boa noite malta, por aqui nada se alterou em relação aos ultimos dias; digamos que isto nao esta nada favorável a chuva que tanto desejamos. xD
 neste momento:     - humidade a 62%
                           -  vento de E a 11km/h
                           - visiblidade: 0
                           - pressão a 1022.2 mb
                           - temperatura: 13,5c        ( tempo limpo )


----------



## Gilmet (10 Fev 2008 às 20:51)

Boas fotos de todos os membros

Estive "ausente" do forum durante um dia e senti tanta falta... Já é um vício!!

Mais um dia de ceu pouco nublado por cirrus...

ONTEM:
MÍNIMA: 9,3ºC
MÁXIMA: 19,4ºC

HOJE: 
MÍNIMA: *6,9ºC* 2ª minima mais baixa de Fevereiro
MÁXIMA: Não tenho registo, mas deve ter andado pelos 18ºC

Por agora sigo com *9,8ºC*, humidade a 70% e pressão a 1021 hPa


----------



## Rog (10 Fev 2008 às 21:05)

Boas, por aqui ceu limpo
12,2ºC
88%HR
1015hpa


----------



## Gilmet (10 Fev 2008 às 21:10)

A temperatura desce e a Humidade sobe...

*9,4ºC* e *71%*, respectivamente...


----------



## henriquesillva (10 Fev 2008 às 21:26)

*Boas noite a todos:*

T min............................12.2º  (10h43m)
T máx...........................19.8º  (15h43m)

H min............................29%
H máx...........................41%

Pressão actual................1021 hPa


----------



## lsalvador (10 Fev 2008 às 21:36)

Alhos-Vedros

Temperatura  11.4°C  (-1.2/hr) 
Temperatura Aparente  10.9ºC 
Diferença 24H  -1.5 °C ( 12.9ºC) 
Estado do tempo :  Fresco 
Humidade  64 %  (+8/hr) 
Pressão  1024 hpa  Subir 
Vento  Calmo 
Direcção do Vento  SE  
Precipitação 0.0 (Actual: 0.0 mm/hr)

Temperatura Máxima  21.8 às  15:23 
Temperatura Mínima  6.5 às  07:34 
Pressão Máxima  1026 hPa às  10:27 
Pressão Mínima  1022 hPa às  15:27 
Humidade Máxima  93% às  02:52 
Humidade Mínima  27% às  15:06 
Rajada Máx: 16.9 km/h (14:32) 

Nascer do Sol  7:33 Por do Sol  18:07 
Nascer da Lua  9:07 Por da Lua  21:57 
Data de Actualização  10/2/2008 às  21:36


----------



## HotSpot (10 Fev 2008 às 22:13)

Esta noite é que é. A temperatura desce a pique, vou com 7,3ºC

Objectivo: Bater a minima anual miseravel de 2,4ºC



p.s. o ano passado tive que gramar com minima de 2,4ºC anual escarrapachado no site durante o verão inteiro. Mais um ano não


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Fev 2008 às 23:19)

Boa noite! Depois da minha ausencia aqui estou de novo a dar os meus dados.

Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado, com um aguaceiro moderado a forte no final desta tarde inicio desta noite.

Valores de Hoje:

1) Tmin 16,3ºC Tmax 19,9ºC Actual - 16,8ºC e 88%

2) Tmin 15,9ºC Tmax 19,8ºC Actual - 16,4ºC

3) Tmin 15,4ºC Tmax 19,4ºC Actual - 16,1ºC


----------



## Rog (10 Fev 2008 às 23:59)

Por aqui mantem-se o ceu limpo
11,3ºC
91%HR
e 1016hpa


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2008 às 01:32)

Por aqui uma noite calma a tranquila.
Estão 10,5ºC.

Boa noite pessoal


----------



## squidward (11 Fev 2008 às 01:40)

(10-02-2008)

T.Máx: +22.2ºC
T.Min: +7.3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2008 às 07:32)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem apenas com alguns cirros a cobrir o céu.

Tive uma mínima de 7.1ºC agora estou com 7.6ºC.

A pressão está nos 1020hpa  o vento está fraco vento de leste constante.

Hmmmm chuva


----------



## Gilmet (11 Fev 2008 às 07:58)

Bons dias...

Por cá minima de 7,8ºC
Por agora registo 8,3ºC e o céu está pouco nublado por nuvens altas...

Humidade a 74% e pressão a 1020 hPa


----------



## Vince (11 Fev 2008 às 08:46)

Eumetsat







Descargas


----------



## Kraliv (11 Fev 2008 às 09:53)

Bom dia,


Manhã fresca pela _Ravessa_ com mínima de 5,1ºC


Registos às 09.00h:

Temp. 8,4ºC
Humid. 74%
Pressão 1022hPa
Vento 9.0km/h ENE



Temp. actual: 9,6ºC


----------



## HotSpot (11 Fev 2008 às 10:03)

Mínimo Hoje:  3.2 °C (07:38) Minimo do mês

Windchill Hoje: 1.5 °C (07:46) Minimo do ano.


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2008 às 10:32)

Bom dia:

Em primeiro lugar resumo dos últimos dias:

Sexta:

T min *11,6ºC*
T max *20,3ºC
*
Sábado:

Tmin *12,4ºC*
T max *20,2ºC*

Domingo:

Tmin *12,3ºC*
Tmax *19,7ºC*

Hoje acordei com uma mínima significativamente inferior á dos últimos dias (*9,6ºC*). A pressão está nos *1024 hPa*. O céu está pouco nublado!


----------



## jpmartins (11 Fev 2008 às 10:37)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a min. foi de 9.1ºC.


----------



## iceworld (11 Fev 2008 às 11:10)

vitamos disse:


> Bom dia:
> 
> Em primeiro lugar resumo dos últimos dias:
> 
> ...



Essa mínima deve ter sido logo por volta das 00h30 / 1h00 pois por volta das 02h00 já estavam 12.º


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Fev 2008 às 11:11)

Bom dia por aqui noite e manhã com aguaceiros que por vezes tem sido intensos, vento quase sempre fraco, e algum frio.

valores minimos de hoje

1) Tmin 12,2ºC Hr 88%

2) Tmin 11,9ºC

3) Tmin 11,6ºC


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2008 às 11:18)

iceworld disse:


> Essa mínima deve ter sido logo por volta das 00h30 / 1h00 pois por volta das 02h00 já estavam 12.º



Por volta das 2horas devia ter de facto perto de 12ºC... Mas por acaso esta miníma registei-a exactamente ás 8h00!


----------



## iceworld (11 Fev 2008 às 13:21)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Bom dia por aqui noite e manhã com aguaceiros que por vezes tem sido intensos, vento quase sempre fraco, e algum frio.
> 
> valores minimos de hoje
> 
> ...



Aguaceiros com estas temperaturas!! 
Será que ainda teremos disso este Inverno?:assobio:


----------



## Gilmet (11 Fev 2008 às 13:24)

Boas tardes...

Por aqui está fresqinho...... estou com *14,4ºC*
A pressão tem caído na ultima hora e estou agora com 1018 hPa
Humidade a 59%

A minima foi de 7,8ºC


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2008 às 13:52)

Neste momento observação curiosa no local onde me encontro:

A norte: céu totalmente limpo
A sul: Céu com nuvens brancas distribuidas de forma relativamente uniforme.

Uma engraçada distribuição geométrica... sinto-me no "centro do tempo"!


----------



## mocha (11 Fev 2008 às 14:41)

ceu pouco nublado, 17ºC, onde anda o frio???


----------



## Gilmet (11 Fev 2008 às 15:59)

O ceu está completamente encoberto por uma fina camada de nuvens altas...
Á pouco a temperatura desceu aos 15,1ºC, mas agora já sobe, vou com 16,4ºC (máxima do dia)

A pressão continua a descer...1017 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2008 às 16:09)

*Às 13h34:*






Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## Luis França (11 Fev 2008 às 16:10)

À conta dessa camada de nuvens muito altas e com cristais de gelo fotografei mais um ténue halo solar com um resquício  de _sundog_. Tal como ontem.


----------



## Vince (11 Fev 2008 às 17:27)

Tá agreste a N e NW da Madeira. Rog, será tudo ao lado novamente ?





http://www.sat24.com


----------



## Luis França (11 Fev 2008 às 17:33)

Vejam-na a passar no Porto Moniz a NNW da Madeira:







e em São Vicente, a norte da ilha:


----------



## jpmartins (11 Fev 2008 às 17:57)

Penso que a chuva chegará à Madeira e com alguma força para o início da noite. Será de raspão, mas vai cair. Aqui é que nem de raspão


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Fev 2008 às 18:42)

Pelo 5º dia consecutivo a t.máxima a rondar ou ultrapassar os 20º na região do Porto que tem sido  a região mais amena da P.Ibérica.







Mais um final de tarde espectacular à beira-mar.Os donos das esplanadas
em cima do mar até estão parvos com tanta possibilidade de negócio.
Agora já começou a refrescar mas ainda assim 15,2º.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2008 às 18:51)

Por aqui tarde de céu com crescente neblusidade e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 16.4ºC agora estou com 14.9ºC 

A pressão está nos 1017hpa  fiquei espantado com a mesma quando chegeui a casa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Skizzo (11 Fev 2008 às 18:54)

Max: 21,4ºC
Min: 10,2ºC


----------



## Rog (11 Fev 2008 às 19:00)

Boas,
Por aqui ceu limpo, mas não deverá ser por muito tempo segundo as imagens de satelite e precipitação







Trovoadas






Por agora: 
15,9ºC
80%HR
1013hpa


----------



## João Soares (11 Fev 2008 às 19:00)

Extremos de ontem

Maxima: *18,1ºC*
Minima: *8,9ºC*

Hoje ceu limpo
Minima:*8,3ºC*
Maxima:*15,7ºC*
Actual:*12,4ºC*

Tou a achar estranho as minhas maximas comparando com alguns membros da zona do Porto


----------



## Rog (11 Fev 2008 às 19:04)

Vince disse:


> Tá agreste a N e NW da Madeira. Rog, será tudo ao lado novamente ?



Hoje não! Desta é em cheio! Pelo menos a ver pelas últimas imagens de satélite!


----------



## Skizzo (11 Fev 2008 às 19:09)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Tou a achar estranho as minhas maximas comparando com alguns membros da zona do Porto



Realmente, bem mais frescote por Gaia. Até em Pedras Rubras (zona fria) registou mais 2,3ºC do k tu


----------



## henriquesillva (11 Fev 2008 às 19:16)

*Boa tarde:*


T min..................................11.3º  (06H00m)
T máx.................................19.1º  (14H50m)

H min..................................30%
H máx.................................44%

Pressão actual.....................1017 hPa


----------



## Rog (11 Fev 2008 às 19:21)

imagem de satelite actual


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Fev 2008 às 19:33)

Boa noite a todos !
A temperatura mínima foi de *6,0 ºC* e máxima de *17,1 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *13,5 ºC* e o céu está muito nublado, espero que não continue assim durante a noite.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Fev 2008 às 19:44)

Boa noite...

Por aqui a máxima ficou em 16,6ºC
Por agora tenho 13,4ºC (a descer muuuito lentamente)
A pressão continua a 1017 hPa

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 7,8ºC
MÁXIMA: 16,6ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Fev 2008 às 19:47)

boas

que potencia na madeira ROG diz qualquer coisa como está essa frente 

abraços


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2008 às 19:50)

MeteoGalicia


----------



## HotSpot (11 Fev 2008 às 20:22)

Máximo Hoje:  18.6 °C (15:05) 
Mínimo Hoje:  3.2 °C (07:38) 

A temperatura está estável nos 12ºC e teima em não descer.


----------



## dgstorm (11 Fev 2008 às 20:39)

Tive uma maxima de 18,7ºC e agora sigo com 9,8ºC !


----------



## Thomar (11 Fev 2008 às 20:42)

Boa Noite! 

Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa sigo com *+14,1ºC* e *1022mb*.


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Fev 2008 às 20:58)

boas









abraços


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2008 às 21:10)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 6,6 ºC (07h10); Temperatura máxima = 15,5 ºC (14h41); Temperatura actual = 11,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa.

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima = 17,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2008 às 22:09)

Boas, por aqui, continua o céu com nuvens altas e o vento forte de sueste a temperatura Máxima tem vindo a descer aos bocadinhos, e registei pela 3ª vez consecutiva uma mínima superior a 10ºC.

Temperatura Máxima: 17.4ºC
Temperatura mínima: 10.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 14.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (11 Fev 2008 às 22:27)

Boa noite... por aqui a temperatura continua a descer, embora lentamente...

Tenho 12,3ºC, humidade a 67% e pressão a 1017 hPa

Vento a 0,3 km/h, maxima de 4,3 km/h ás 12:38

00:00 - 11,1ºC
03:00 - 10,1ºC
06:00 - 8,3ºC
09:00 - 9,4ºC
12:00 - 13,2ºc
15:00 - 15,1ºC
18:00 - 14,2ºC
21:00 - 12,9ºC


----------



## Rog (11 Fev 2008 às 22:34)

Boas, por aqui já chove
14,3ºC
88%HR
1012hpa


----------



## Blizzard (11 Fev 2008 às 22:45)

Boas noites,
por aqui céu nublano por nuvens altas e baixas 
vento moderado a forte de Sueste
temp actual:16º
HR: 84%

imagens do WV do Eumetsat (esta depressão parece estar em deslocamento + pra este  do que a previsão)!!! 





Keep going, keep going...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Fev 2008 às 22:55)

Como ja tinha citado ela definitivamente esta a deslocar-se mais para este!! mas mantendo a calma..

ROG-- QUE BOMBAS QUE TENS Á PORTA---RELATA TUDO MEU!!


----------



## Blizzard (11 Fev 2008 às 23:04)

]ToRnAdO[;59023 disse:
			
		

> Como ja tinha citado ela definitivamente esta a deslocar-se mais para este!! mas mantendo a calma..
> 
> ROG-- QUE BOMBAS QUE TENS Á PORTA---RELATA TUDO MEU!!



Já ando a Calmex's desde que fui à torre à uns dias atrás pró meu 1º nevão e só apanhei chuva com 1ºC de temp.  Enfim...


----------



## Rog (11 Fev 2008 às 23:09)

]ToRnAdO[;59023 disse:
			
		

> Como ja tinha citado ela definitivamente esta a deslocar-se mais para este!! mas mantendo a calma..
> 
> ROG-- QUE BOMBAS QUE TENS Á PORTA---RELATA TUDO MEU!!



Digamos que o aspecto apresentado por satélite engana!
Apenas uns aguaceiros, com algum vento fraco a moderado,  mas sem trovoadas.


----------



## Rog (11 Fev 2008 às 23:14)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As trovoadas parece que andaram perto, mas tá a passar um pouco ao lado,  pode ser que durante a madrugada chegue mais qqer coisa com a aproximação do centro depressionario...
Já agora, se não for pedir muito, onde tens acesso a esse grafico


----------



## Rog (11 Fev 2008 às 23:37)

Parou de chover... em cerca de 2h: 6,4mm o que não foi mau de todo... as trovoadas é que se inibiram...
12,8ºC
89%HR
1013hpa

Durante a noite poderá chegar mais qualquer coisa...


----------



## Thomar (11 Fev 2008 às 23:46)

Bem despeço-me por hoje,

*Temperatura actual +11.9ºC

Pressão actual 1022mb*

Até amanhã.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Fev 2008 às 23:48)

Boa noite! Aqui pela Lagoa, noite calma e sem vento de momento. Céu com bastantes nuvens. Durante a tarde ainda cairam alguns aguaceiros mas nao tão intensos como de manhã.

Valores de Hoje:

1) Tmax - 18,6ºC Actual - 13ºC e 77% Hr

2) Tmax - 18,4ºC Actual - 12,5ºC

3) Tmax - 19,2ºC Actual - 12ºC

Precipitação acumulada entre as 8h e as 18h de hoje - 7 mm

É de salientar que se registou na Ilha do Corvo uma rajada de vento de 117 km/h, segundo informações da meteorologia da RTP/Açores, e que para a próxima Quinta Feira a mesma estação televisiva prevê rajadas de vento na ordem dos 100 km/h predominando de norte


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2008 às 00:22)

O dia de ontem já foi um pouco mais fresco que os anteriores.

Extremos do dia: 0,3ºC / 14,5ºC

Por agora: 3,6ºC e céu limpo


----------



## iceworld (12 Fev 2008 às 00:27)

Aqui sigo com uns quase tropicais 12.0º 
Quando é que isto vai mudar


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Fev 2008 às 00:39)

Rog disse:


> As trovoadas parece que andaram perto, mas tá a passar um pouco ao lado,  pode ser que durante a madrugada chegue mais qqer coisa com a aproximação do centro depressionario...
> Já agora, se não for pedir muito, onde tens acesso a esse grafico



boas

bem as trovoadas foram ao lado mas no lado norte que é o teu correcto, deu para ver alguma coisa?

rog em relação ao gráfico e ao pedido da fonte eu não a vou revelar, pois foram muitas horas de pesquisa aqui na net,  pois como sabes todos  ou uma grande parte das paginas que nos fornecia as descargas eléctricas foram para o galheiro.

estou a brincar mas ficam sabendo que me estão todos a dever uma 

aqui fica o link para a detecção de raios range 6000km localização  França 

e já agora com a ultima saída.





ainda estou a ponderar ter um destes só para mim e claro com divulgação em tempo real para todos.

abraços


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Fev 2008 às 00:43)

Por aqui ,e a esta hora , também uns "tropicais" 13.3º e céu limpo.
Ai se fosse Verão , com estas circulações?
Estaríamos sob canícula...


----------



## Vince (12 Fev 2008 às 01:05)

ajrebelo disse:


> bem as trovoadas foram ao lado mas no lado norte que é o teu correcto, deu para ver alguma coisa?



Quando falei há bocado com ele, disse que tinha sido um flop. Trovoada não houve e precipitação muito pouca. Segundo ele foi muito mais interessante uma pequena nuvem isolada de há dias atrás que mal se distinguia no satélite do que estas que pareciam virulentas. Estamos sempre a aprender, nem sempre o que parece é. Talvez noutros locais da Madeira tenha sido diferente.


----------



## iceworld (12 Fev 2008 às 01:07)

iceworld disse:


> Aqui sigo com uns quase tropicais 12.0º
> Quando é que isto vai mudar



Vou de mal a pior  
Neste momento 13.2º


----------



## Hawk (12 Fev 2008 às 02:01)

No Funchal choveu torrencialmente durante cerca de 30 minutos. Após esta chuvada começaram-se a ver os raios a passar a cerca de 10 a 20 km a sul do Funchal com uma frequência de 1 em cada 30 segundos mais ou menos. No entanto nunca estiveram por cima de terra. Neste momento o céu está limpo


----------



## Gilmet (12 Fev 2008 às 08:04)

Bom dia...

Por cá a minima foi de *8,9ºC*

Por agora ainda estão os 8,9ºC

Humidade a 78%
Pressão a 1018 hPa

Céu muito nublado


----------



## Thomar (12 Fev 2008 às 09:02)

Bom dia! 

Temperatura mínima: +8,9ºC.

Temperatura actual: +10,1ºC.

Pressão actual: 1024mb.


----------



## Rog (12 Fev 2008 às 09:11)

Boas, por aqui 12,2ºC 
78%HR
1012hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Rog (12 Fev 2008 às 09:16)

Hawk disse:


> No Funchal choveu torrencialmente durante cerca de 30 minutos. Após esta chuvada começaram-se a ver os raios a passar a cerca de 10 a 20 km a sul do Funchal com uma frequência de 1 em cada 30 segundos mais ou menos. No entanto nunca estiveram por cima de terra. Neste momento o céu está limpo



Situação bem diferente por aqui no Norte da ilha, um total de 6,4mm no meu posto de obsertvação,  o que pelas imagens de satélite deixanda antever algo mais, mas parece que noutros pontos da Madeira foi diferente, como foi o caso do Funchal que registou 13mm.


----------



## Rog (12 Fev 2008 às 09:25)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> bem as trovoadas foram ao lado mas no lado norte que é o teu correcto, deu para ver alguma coisa?
> 
> ...




Obrigado
Aqui no Norte da Ilha não vi nada, nem de longe nem perto... nem que fosse só o relâmapago sem trovão, mas nem isso...
Realmente um dos sites mais utilizados para localização de trovoadas está temporariamente em baixo http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rsfloc.html
Tenho de me socorrer destes, porque o nosso IM não tem detector em nenhuma das ilhas, orçamento limitado parece ser as razões 
Mais rápido seria o Cristiano Ronaldo oferecer um detector ao Instituto, para instalar na Madeira


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2008 às 09:29)

Bom dia pessoal!
Ontem estive ausente o dia todo! (problemas na faculdade com o lançamento de uma nota, mas já está tudo resolvido!).

Bem, isto esteve animado.
Já fui ver as imagens de satélite, e aparentemente a Madeira foi mesmo atingida por uma "boa nuvem" Mas ao que parece, foi mesmo aparentemente.

De qualquer maneira, não há forma de obtermos os valores de precipitação noutros pontos da ilha, pois não? Talvez na Calheta, ou noutro lugar da encosta oeste a chuva tenha sido mais intensa.

Bem, por aqui céu nublado por nuvens altas, que persiste desde o dia de ontem.
Vento hoje sopra com mais intensidade que ontem, mas igualmente vindo de leste.

Quanto a temperaturas, ontem:
Tmin: 7,3ºC (minima do mês)
Tmáx: 18,1ºC

Hoje a minima ficou-se nos 8,3ºC
Por agora 10,1ºC


----------



## vitamos (12 Fev 2008 às 09:42)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem

Tmin *9.6ºC*
Tmax *19,3ºC*

Hoje acordei com 11,8ºC mas a temperatura ainda estava a descer!  A pressão está nos *1020 hPa *e o sol espreita por entre nuvens altas.

_Ontem cheguei a assustar-me quando a temperatura desceu em 5 min de 13ºC para 6,6ºC!! Mas rapidamente descobri que se tratava de uma interferência no canal 2 da estação que recebeu um sinal forte! Pede-se ao proprietário do termómetro que se encontra dentro de um frigorifico próximo o favor de o mover uns centímetros!  OBRIGADO!  )_


----------



## Gilmet (12 Fev 2008 às 11:48)

A minima ficou mesmo em 8,9ºC

Por agora a temperatura sobe, embora com ligeira dificuldade *12,8ºC*

Vento regular... entre os 1 e os 4 km/h
Humidade a 67%
Pressão a oscilar entre os 1018 hPa e os 1019 hPa


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2008 às 11:53)

Desta vez Bragança não escapou da Primavera antecipada como em Janeiro, altura em que o país tinha temperaturas de de 20ºC, e devido aos nevoeiros aqui, a temperatura não pasava dos 5ºC. 
Manhã horrivelmente amena para Bragança, se fosse em Lisboa até estava fresco, mas em Bragança pedia-se mais frio...Enfim é o Inverno que temos...


----------



## BARROS (12 Fev 2008 às 12:15)

Gostaria de dar os parabéns pelo bonito país em que os senhores moram!!!
Ontem, eu vi num programa de TV, a região do ALENTEJO, a cidade de SETÚBAL, a ponte Vasco da Gama(que é o nome de um time de futebol daqui do Brasil)...enfim, tudo muito bonito, só que também muito árido. Por isso, prefiro ficar aqui no violento, desmatado mas *chuvoso*BRASIL!

 Aqui o verão parece estar dando as caras finalmente. Os dias têm variado entre 20 e 30 graus, e chovido bem em todos eles. Por aqui já temos cerca de 65mm caídos.
*ONTEM: SÃO PAULO
MÍNIMA: 20,2°
MÁXIMA: 31,4°
PRECIPITAÇÃO: 11,6mm

RIO DE JANEIRO
MÍNIMA:21,2°
MÁXIMA:36,6°
PRECIPITAÇÃO:0,8mm*​


----------



## iceworld (12 Fev 2008 às 12:16)

O meu sensor já marca 17.3º de temperatura.
Céu limpo e vento moderado 

Barros, essa é apenas uma pequena parte de Portugal o que para aquilo que deves estar habituado equivale a uma quinta grande


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2008 às 12:32)

Bem, segundo o site das estradas de Portugal, às 12:10 estava -1ºC na Torre! A neve lá se vai conservando!
Um pouco mais a baixo nos Piornos estava 1ºC e nas Penhas Douradas 7ºC

Uma amplitude de 8ºC em 500-600m de altitude.


Por aqui a temperatura segue amena com 14,9ºC
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de leste, e a nebulosidade é diminuta. Apenas uma pelicula pouco espessa de nuvens altas. O sol brilha!


----------



## BARROS (12 Fev 2008 às 12:39)

iceworld disse:


> O meu sensor já marca 17.3º de temperatura.
> Céu limpo e vento moderado
> 
> Barros, essa é apenas uma pequena parte de Portugal o que para aquilo que deves estar habituado equivale a uma quinta grande



... não te entendi. O que quis dizer???


----------



## vitamos (12 Fev 2008 às 12:45)

BARROS disse:


> ... não te entendi. O que quis dizer???



Simples, aqui houve um problema das palavras diferentes entre os dois países 

"Quinta" significa um terreno grande aqui em Portugal... será aproximado a o que vocês chamam "fazenda". Desta forma ele disse que uma parte de Portugal para vocês aí será uma porção do território tão pequena que será pouco mais que uma fazenda para vocês


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Fev 2008 às 13:06)

Boa tarde a todos, por aqui céu nublado com abertas, algum vento mas nada de especial, e já caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos ao inicio da manhã.

Valores registados nos meus 3 sensores:

1) Tmin 12,5ºC e 77% Hr

2) Tmin 12,1ºC

3) Tmin 11,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Fev 2008 às 13:09)

Por aqui estão neste momento *14,4ºC *(já não é desta que bato a máxima mais baixa do mês)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade: *7,2 km/h* e Wind Chill a 13,4ºC
Humidade a 64%


----------



## Vince (12 Fev 2008 às 13:13)

Até que ponto toda esta camada de poeira e ar seco do Sahara afectará a convecção ao pé da Madeira tal como sucede com os sistemas tropicais ?

Modis de ontem:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Fev 2008 às 16:28)

Tem dimensões gigantescas !  
Fantástica, essa imagem. 

Por cá, a tarde tem sido agradável.
Neste momento, estão *16,5 ºC* e o céu está limpo, havendo alguma neblina a Oeste, mas bastante distante do local onde me encontro.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Fev 2008 às 17:04)

Máximo Hoje:  18.4 °C (14:28) 
Mínimo Hoje:  5.9 °C (05:58)


----------



## Gilmet (12 Fev 2008 às 17:32)

Boas tardes...

Por aqui a máxima ficou em *16,9ºC*

Por agora sigo com 15,7ºC, 55% de humidade e pressão a *1016 hPa*

Vento a 4,6 km/h, já tendo chegado aos 7,9 km/h


----------



## Gilmet (12 Fev 2008 às 17:51)

A temperatura continua a descer: *15,0ºC*

Uma foto de agora...
Já começam a aparecer umas nuvens vindas de oeste...


----------



## Gerofil (12 Fev 2008 às 18:18)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 6,6 ºC (07h43); Temperatura máxima = 14,4 ºC (14h50); Temperatura actual = 11,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa.

*Os dias começam a ser cada vez mais frescos; hoje o dia ficou marcado pelo vento moderado com rajadas de Leste.* 

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima = 17,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2008 às 18:41)

Gilmet disse:


> A temperatura continua a descer: *15,0ºC*
> 
> Uma foto de agora...
> Já começam a aparecer umas nuvens vindas de oeste...



Bem visivel aquela fina pelicula de nebulosidade alta patente no céu.

Estou a ver que andas sempre com a máquina atrás de ti

Por aqui estão agora 14,4ºC
A máxima chegou aos 17,5ºC.


----------



## TaviraMan (12 Fev 2008 às 18:46)

Boas pessoal.

Por aqui o dia foi marcado principalmente pelo vento. Durante o dia de hoje o vento soprou com muita intensidade permanentemente de Sueste, provocando uma sensação muito desagradável de frio quando se estava na rua. Lá na minha escola nem se podia estar sentado lá fora a apanhar sol, pois o vento era de tal maneira desagradável que a única solução era mesmo a sala de convívio

Neste momento estão 17ºC, o vento já está mais calmo e como ainda há luz no céu, consigo avistar uma linha de cirrus no lado Sudoeste.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2008 às 18:47)

Por aqui dia em geral de céu limpo agora o céu encontra-se com uma parede de nuvens a SW :assobio:

Tive uma mínima de 8.9ºC e máxima de 16.8ºC agora estou com 15.4ºC.

A pressão está nos 1017hpa o vento está fraco embora durante o dia tivesse constante e vindo de leste  é a "nortada" do Inverno


----------



## dgstorm (12 Fev 2008 às 19:05)

POr aqui teve ceu limpo... tive uma minima de 3,6ºC e uma maxima de 18,8ºC !

Neste momento estou com 12,9ºC !


----------



## ACalado (12 Fev 2008 às 19:20)

Por aqui dia de céu limpo, neste momento estão 7.6ºc com noite calminha


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Fev 2008 às 19:22)

boas

dia calmo aqui pela margem sul céu limpo vento fraco mas já um pouco mais notável , temperatura  não sei pois nem olhei para o termómetro  , resumindo  
mais um dia como os outros  

abraços


----------



## Gilmet (12 Fev 2008 às 19:50)

AnDré disse:


> Bem visivel aquela fina pelicula de nebulosidade alta patente no céu.
> 
> *Estou a ver que andas sempre com a máquina atrás de ti*
> 
> ...




É bem verdade...
Mas para colocar no fórum só escolho as melhores fotografias

A temperatura lá vai descendo com bastantes dificuldades... por agora oscila entre os 13,6ºC e os 13,7ºC

Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1017 hPa


----------



## Relâmpago (12 Fev 2008 às 19:51)

Olá a todos

Estou farto de anticiclones


----------



## Thomar (12 Fev 2008 às 20:08)

Boa noite a todos! 

Temperatura actual: *+14.6ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2008 às 20:34)

Boas, por aqui, esteve e está um vendaval de Sueste com rajadas de 70 km/h, nuvens altas, e a ondulação está linda mesmo linda já com picos de 5 metros http://www.hidrografico.pt/boias-ondografo.php podem continuar a acompanhar a situação no Algarve.

Temperatura Máxima: 17.4ºC
Temperatura mínima: 10.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2008 às 20:51)

Quanto se fechar a porta do vento de Este as temperaturas explodem...e temos activdade convectiva.


----------



## Rog (12 Fev 2008 às 21:15)

Boas, por aqui ceu nublado com alguns aguaceiros fracos
estou ter agora a minima do dia com 10,7ºC
85%HR
1011hpa


----------



## Rog (12 Fev 2008 às 21:17)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá a todos
> 
> Estou farto de anticiclones



Muda-te para as ilhas, pelo menos terias ciclones em vez de anticiclones


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2008 às 21:39)

Dia de Primavera aqui pelo nordeste, neste momento o vento está fraco e registo 6.2ºC


----------



## Rog (12 Fev 2008 às 21:42)

Vince disse:


> Até que ponto toda esta camada de poeira e ar seco do Sahara afectará a convecção ao pé da Madeira tal como sucede com os sistemas tropicais ?
> 
> Modis de ontem:



Poderá ter influência, não sei é se será decisiva ao ponto de anular as trovoadas pela Madeira. 
Penso que a orografia tem um papel determinante nesta situação. 
No caso de ontem, ocorreu trovoadas antes e depois de passar pela Madeira, mas não sobre a ilha. à dois dias atrás, uma nuvem relativamente pequena, nem detectável por satélite, criou condições para trovoada e aguaceiros moderados. Ontem o tempo esteve do quadrante Oeste, e no outro dia de Sueste.
Uma dedução: o tempo de sueste aliado com a orografia da ilha favorece o desenvolvimento de células, e de Oeste dificulta.
Com bom tempo, nas imagens de satélite é possível ver o rasto de remoinhos sobre o mar, formados pelo vento à passagem pela complicada orografia das ilhas. Não será difícil imaginar que em alturas de tempestades, estas divergências actuem como barreira, ou dificultem a corrente ascendente necessária à alimentação das células. Mas são suposições.
As trovoadas mais fortes ocorrerem muitas vezes, depois do conhecido por cá "tempo de leste", tempo quente e seco do Norte de África. De oeste, e pela sabedoria dos mais antigos, o vento sempre foi o pior inimigo, pelo menos no norte da ilha.

uma foto de satelite dos remoinhos


----------



## Gilmet (12 Fev 2008 às 21:44)

Boa noite...

A temperatura lá vai descendo... 12,6ºC

O vento está com rajadas de cerca de 20 km/h, mas são tão rápidas que o anemómetro nem as regista na totalidade...

Humidade a 56%
Pressão a 1018 hPa

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 8,9ºC
MÁXIMA: 16,9ºC

00:00 - 10,9ºC
03:00 - 10,5ºC
06:00 - 9,3ºC
09:00 - 9,8ºC
12:00 - 13,3ºC
15:00 - 16,1ºC
18:00 - 14,9ºC
21:00 - 13,2ºC

Aqui fica uma foto (tirada há uns minutos) da nossa indispensável LUA... Hoje ainda se vê, mas acho  que com o aumento da neblusidade, se vai deixar de ver...

Tive de diminuir o tamanho da imagem pois com a excessiva ampliação, ficava desfocada:


----------



## henriquesillva (12 Fev 2008 às 21:48)

*Mais um dia xôxo:*

T min.........................11.0º  (08h48m)
T máx........................17.9º  (14h35m)

H min.........................33%
H máx........................39%

Pressão actual.............1020 hPa


----------



## iceworld (12 Fev 2008 às 21:56)

> uma foto de satelite dos remoinhos




Bonita foto 
Por aqui continuamos com 13.6º e vento fraco


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Fev 2008 às 22:03)

Boa noite a todos! 

Neste momento noite calma mas de céu muito nublado.

Valores Máximos de Hoje nos meus 3 sensores:

1) Tmax 17ºC - Actual 14,1ºC e 75% Hr

2) Tmax 17,1ºC - Actual 13,7ºC

3) Tmax 18,1ºC - Actual 13,3ºC


 E continuam por aqui as noites frescas


----------



## Rog (12 Fev 2008 às 22:03)

Por aqui o ceu está pouco nublado e também é possível ver a Lua, além de algumas constelações desta época como Orion, a estrela Sirius também bem visível.
10,3ºC
85%HR
1011hpa

Aqui fica tambem a foto da Lua, tirada hoje.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Fev 2008 às 22:11)

Rog disse:


> Aqui fica tambem a foto da Lua, tirada hoje.



Bem melhor que a minha

Parabens... bela fotografia!

A temperatura continua a descer... 12,2ºC
Humidade tambem a descer... 58%


----------



## Blizzard (12 Fev 2008 às 22:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, esteve e está um vendaval de Sueste com rajadas de 70 km/h, nuvens altas, e a ondulação está linda mesmo linda já com picos de 5 metros http://www.hidrografico.pt/boias-ondografo.php podem continuar a acompanhar a situação no Algarve.




Por aqui igual!


----------



## Rog (12 Fev 2008 às 22:33)

Situação actual de satelite e previsão de precipitação
Com aparência idêntica à de ontem, mas não tão composta. 
Veremos dentro de horas que desenvolvimento e intensidade terá, hoje o IM não colocou a Madeira em Alerta Amarelo! O GFS coloca mais precipitação do que ontem, quase o dobro... veremos!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Fev 2008 às 22:34)

Continua a descer a temperatura. Agora com algum vento.

1) 13,9ºC

2) 13,5ºC

3) 13,1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Fev 2008 às 22:41)

Boa noite a todos !
Parece que o vento está a fazer com que as temperaturas estejam bastante homogéneas pela região de Lisboa, mas ainda assim, Moscavide tem uma das mais baixas temperaturas da região.
Estou com *10,6 ºC*, sendo que a localidade mais fria da região de Lisboa é, neste momento, a Moita, com *10,2 ºC*.
A temperatura máxima registada por Moscavide foi de *18,0 ºC*.


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Fev 2008 às 23:12)

boas

bem temos algo aqui junto da  costa vicentina 

















atenção que os modelos podem estar marados 

abraços


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2008 às 23:31)

Por agora 3.3ºC, Boa noite pessoal


----------



## Vince (12 Fev 2008 às 23:47)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> bem temos algo aqui junto da  costa vicentina
> 
> ...



É capaz de ser bem mais para oeste do que aparece nesse mapa não ?


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Fev 2008 às 00:00)

boas


faz zoom  ao mapa vince vai parecer mais longe 

sim mas concordo contigo pode estar um pouco mais a oeste, mas não muito, ainda não testei este mapa a trovejar e eu a ver,  para poder saber o erro de localização

mas está aqui este que te pode dar uma nova perspectiva

http://onweer.optv.nu/

abraços


----------



## rijo (13 Fev 2008 às 00:02)

*Amanhã nos jornais*

*Clima: Temperaturas descem a partir de quarta e quinta-feira regressa a chuva*
12 de Fevereiro de 2008, 22:31

Lisboa, 12 Fev (Lusa) - O bom tempo tem os dias contados, pois as temperaturas vão descer a partir de quarta-feira e a chuva poderá começará a cair no litoral a Sul de Sines a partir de quinta-feira, revelou hoje o Instituto de Meteorologia.

"A tendência para a descida da temperatura vai começar a verificar-se já a partir de quarta-feira e a partir de quinta poderão começar a registar-se aguaceiros fracos na faixa litoral, a Sul de Sines", afirmou o Instituto de Meteorologia.

De acordo com a mesma fonte, entre domingo e segunda-feira, a chuva deverá estender-se a todo o continente.

A página digital do Instituto de Meteorologia informa que, para quarta-feira, o Sul do País vai contar com céu muito nublado logo de manhã, condição que se irá alargar à zona centro a partir do início da tarde.

No que respeita a temperaturas, para Faro a mínima prevista é de 12ºC e a máxima de 17ºC, enquanto em Lisboa os termómetros vão oscilar entre os 8ºC e os 15ºC e no Porto entre os 7ºC e os 18ºC.

HSF.

Lusa/fim


----------



## João Soares (13 Fev 2008 às 00:26)

Extremos de ontem [12.Fevereiro.2008]

Maxima: *16,3ºC*
Minima: *8,3ºC*

Por agora ceu limpo e *11,2ºC*


----------



## ACalado (13 Fev 2008 às 00:40)

boas por aki 6ºc com céu limpo  tempo muito estável para o meu gosto


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2008 às 02:03)

Rog disse:


> Por aqui o ceu está pouco nublado e também é possível ver a Lua, além de algumas constelações desta época como Orion, a estrela Sirius também bem visível.
> 10,3ºC
> 85%HR
> 1011hpa
> ...



Eh lá!! Grande foto! Que máquina fotografica é essa que possuis Rog?

Por aqui o vento está a aumentar de intensidade. Sopra moderado, temporariamente forte.
A temperatura está nos 9,8ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Fev 2008 às 07:50)

Bom dia a todos !
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *6,8 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *7,2 ºC* e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Fev 2008 às 07:54)

Bons dias...

A temperatura mínima até agora é a que registo no momento: *7,8ºC*
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Humidade a 74%

Um ventinho a 6,8 km/h, com wind chill a 6,8ºC, mas já foi mais baixo

Ceu muito nublado por nuvens altas


----------



## Thomar (13 Fev 2008 às 09:00)

Bom dia pessoal! 

Temperatura mínima: +8,5ºC.

Temperatura actual: +9,8ºC.

Pressão atmosférica: 1025mb.

Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Fev 2008 às 09:55)

Mínimo Hoje:  6.8 °C (05:04)

Algum vento pela manhã. A maior rajada já atingiu os 29km/h


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2008 às 11:25)

Bom dia pessoal!

Aqui, mesmo com algum vento, a temperatura ainda chegou aos 7,5ºC.
Por agora 12,2ºC.

Mantem-se uma espécie de sol doente a brilhar no céu!

Especial atenção para a Madeira (Rog relata-nos tudo! )
Ultimas horas, Funchal, precipitação acumulada (segundo o IM):
9h =7,8mm
10h = 5,9mm

A temperatura no Pico do Arreeiro é 3,3ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Fev 2008 às 11:40)

Bem, colocado o Alerta Laranja no Algarve, o IM esteve bem em lançar este alerta, a ondulação está mesmo forte, o barulho do mar é fantástico

*Gráfico das últimas 24 horas da bóia de Faro*:





Fonte: Instituto Hidrográfico


----------



## Gilmet (13 Fev 2008 às 11:46)

Por aqui vou com 12,6ºC (sensivelmente o mesmo que ontem por esta hora)

A minima ficou-se em 7,8ºC (fevereiro está a ter boas minimas... só um dia é que foi acima dos 10ºC e ainda assim foi 10,1ºC, todos os outros dias as minimas foram abaixo dos 10ºC)

Vento regular entre os 2 km/h e os 7 km/h, já tendo atingido rajadas proximas dos 15 km/h

Humidade a 61%
Pressão a 1020 hPa

Estará a nevar no pico do Areeiro? Ou pelo menos agua neve?


----------



## iceworld (13 Fev 2008 às 11:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bem, colocado o Alerta Laranja no Algarve, o IM esteve bem em lançar este alerta, a ondulação está mesmo forte, o barulho do mar é fantástico
> 
> Adoro o barulho do mar
> Mas também gosto de ver fotos


----------



## vitamos (13 Fev 2008 às 11:54)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *11.8ºC*
Tmax *17.3ºC*

Hoje registei uma mínima de *11,6ºC*, a pressão está em *1023hPa*.

Hoje só saí de casa depois de ver a previsão meteorológica na rtp. Já ha algum tempo que me tem despertado a atenção, a capacidade de comunicação do meteorologista José Costa Teso (Penso ser esse o nome). Hoje fiquei mais uma vez surpreendido. Não se inibiu de explicar a imagem de satélite de forma acessível mas técnica, explicou a posição do anticiclone e nas previsões europeias destacou o seu efeito. E na previsão para os próximos dias (um desafio habitual lançado pelo apresentador do Bom Dia Portugal) falou em modelos e a forma como apresentam probabilidades não temendo em avançar até com percentagens!

Confesso que este meteorologista causa uma certa empatia em mim como telespectador e acho que é bom para o IM: Comunicatividade com explicação meteorológica. Pessoalmente estou a gostar.


----------



## Hawk (13 Fev 2008 às 12:17)

Gilmet disse:


> Por aqui vou com 12,6ºC (sensivelmente o mesmo que ontem por esta hora)
> 
> A minima ficou-se em 7,8ºC (fevereiro está a ter boas minimas... só um dia é que foi acima dos 10ºC e ainda assim foi 10,1ºC, todos os outros dias as minimas foram abaixo dos 10ºC)
> 
> ...





Parece que sim Gilmet...

Situação há 5 minutos atrás:







Para acompanharem a situação ao vivo no Pico do Arieiro:

http://www.netmadeira.com/webcams.aspx


Impressionante que passo grande parto do ano na Covilhã, mas é quase sempre na Madeira que apanho neve


----------



## Vince (13 Fev 2008 às 12:24)

Hawk disse:


> Para acompanharem a situação ao vivo no Pico do Arieiro:
> http://www.netmadeira.com/webcams.aspx



Obrigado. Não conhecia essa webcam !!!  



Hawk disse:


> Impressionante que passo grande parto do ano na Covilhã, mas é quase sempre na Madeira que apanho neve


----------



## vitamos (13 Fev 2008 às 12:48)

Se neva no Pico do Areeiro ou não é difícil de ver... agora que já há neve acomulada isso sim 

Belo cenário!!!


----------



## Gilmet (13 Fev 2008 às 12:50)

Hawk disse:


> Parece que sim Gilmet...
> 
> Situação há 5 minutos atrás:
> 
> ...




 Sempre agradável ver neve na Madeira...

Até lá neva...

A temperatura continua a subir, mas mais devagar... *13,8ºC*


----------



## Hawk (13 Fev 2008 às 12:56)

The storm is coming...









Mas parece que vai passar um pouco ao lado


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2008 às 13:19)

Hawk disse:


> Parece que sim Gilmet...
> 
> Situação há 5 minutos atrás:
> 
> ...




Boa Boa!! Também desconhecia por completo esta página de webcams da Madeira! Que fixe!

Aqui a temperatura atingiu agora os 15,0ºC


----------



## Vince (13 Fev 2008 às 13:36)

Hawk disse:


> The storm is coming...
> Mas parece que vai passar um pouco ao lado



Bonita foto de um local priveligiado.




vitamos disse:


> Se neva no Pico do Areeiro ou não é difícil de ver... agora que já há neve acomulada isso sim




Embora não pareça, não se pode pôr de parte que possa ser eventualmente granizo que por vezes acumula bastante no Arieiro.


----------



## Serrano (13 Fev 2008 às 14:01)

Vão chegando algumas nuvens ao céu da Covilhã, com 12 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2008 às 14:04)

Hawk disse:


>



Espectacular 

Estive a ver a webcam e ainda tem alguma neve.

Por aqui, algumas nuvens e 9,2ºC.

Mínima de 3,0ºC.


----------



## Vince (13 Fev 2008 às 14:55)

Dan disse:


> Estive a ver a webcam e ainda tem alguma neve.



Está a desaparecer a bom ritmo:


----------



## mocha (13 Fev 2008 às 16:27)

boa tarde a todos, por aqui ceu pouco nublado neste momento 17ºC, venha la essa animação pro final da semana


----------



## Gilmet (13 Fev 2008 às 18:24)

Boas tardes...

A neve do Areeiro desaparece muito rápido...

Por aqui a máxima ficou em *15,6ºC*

Por agora tenho 12,9ºC
Humidade a 57%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 1,4 km/h

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 7,8ºC
MÁXIMA: 15,6ºC


----------



## HotSpot (13 Fev 2008 às 18:42)

Máximo Hoje:  17.2 °C (14:43) 
Mínimo Hoje:  6.8 °C (05:04)


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2008 às 18:50)

Derreteu bem rapido a neve na Madeira, mas pelo menos já foi melhor do que nada...

Dia mais fresco que ontem, com o céu limpo e vento fraco, neste momento registo 7.6ºC


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2008 às 18:55)

Por aqui estão agora 13,1ºC.

A máxima chegou aos 16,5ºC.
Desde o dia 7, altura em que registei a temperatura máxima do mês de Fevereiro (19,8ºC), a temperatura tem vindo sucessivamente a descer, quase de forma linear.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2008 às 19:17)

Por aqui dia de céu limpo e assim se mantem no geral.

Tive uma mmínima de 8.3ºC e máxima de 15.4ºC agora estou com 13.7ºC.

A pressão está nos 1018hpa o vento está fraco e vinde Este esperemos que vire mais tarde ou mais cedo ou para sul ou sw se não a trovoada não chega cá  é o unico entrave até ao momento.


----------



## Henrique (13 Fev 2008 às 19:21)

Estou em pulgas! XD


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2008 às 19:28)

Henrique disse:


> Estou em pulgas! XD



Se fosses só tu  o que me vale é a escola com que me posso distrarir se não dava em maluco ansiadade


----------



## henriquesillva (13 Fev 2008 às 19:34)

*Boas:*

T min..............................9.9º  (05h52m)
T máx............................16.7º  (15h22m)

H min.............................35%
H máx............................45%

Pressão actual.................1019 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Fev 2008 às 20:04)

Boa noite a todos !
A temperatura máxima registada foi de *17,7 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *11,8 ºC* e o céu está limpo.
Espero que hoje se dê uma inversão térmica por aqui, para que eu possa ter uma mínima inferior à de Gago Coutinho por mais de *2 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Fev 2008 às 20:37)

Já estão *10,8 ºC*.


----------



## jose leça (13 Fev 2008 às 20:44)

Boas noites ao Forum:

Tudo como dantes.
Máxima: 17,6ºC
Mínima:   9,9ºC

De realçar uma onda calor de seis dias de duração, no aeroporto ( de 7 a 12)


----------



## dgstorm (13 Fev 2008 às 21:41)

Tive uma maxima de 16,9ºC !

Agora sigo com 10.0ºC !


----------



## Gilmet (13 Fev 2008 às 22:03)

Boa noite...

A temperatura la vai descendo a melhor ritmo do que ontem. Neste momento tenho *11,2ºC*
Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
vento entre os 1 km/h e os 4 km/h

HOJE:

00:00 - 11,3ºC
03:00 - 9,4ºC
06:00 - 8,2ºC
09:00 - 8,8ºC
12:00 - 13,1ºC
15:00 - 14,6ºC
18:00 - 13,7ºC
21:00 - 12,5ºC


----------



## João Soares (13 Fev 2008 às 22:39)

Tive uma maxima de *16,0ºC*

POr agora 10,4ºC e alguma sensaçao de frio


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2008 às 23:22)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (07h37); Temperatura máxima = 13,7 ºC (15h57); Temperatura actual = 7,5 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa.

*Continua a injecção a ar frio procedente de leste; as temperaturas continuam a baixar de dia para dia.*

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (dia 1 e dia 13); Temperatura máxima = 17,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## iceworld (13 Fev 2008 às 23:45)

Desde a hora de jantar a temperatura só desceu 0.4º o que faz com que estejam agora 12.5º.
Arrefeceu mais cedo hoje mas estabilizou muito cedo também.
vamos ver o que a noite reserva


----------



## Rog (13 Fev 2008 às 23:52)

Boas, por aqui vou com uns bem fresquinhos 9,5ºC associados com 90%HR 
1010hpa
ceu limpo...


----------



## Rog (13 Fev 2008 às 23:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Se fosses só tu  o que me vale é a escola *com que me posso distrair *se não dava em maluco ansiadade



 Essa teve piada...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Fev 2008 às 00:02)

Boa noite a todos! Por aqui dia de céu nublado com boas abertas. Registei 1 mm de precipitação.

Valores de Hoje:

1) Tmin 12,8ºC Hrmin 73% Tmax 19,8ºC Hrmax 85% - Actual 13,8ºC 79% Hr

2) Tmin 12,6ºC  Tmax 19,6ºC - Actual 13,5ºC

3) Tmin 12,5ºC Tmax 20,4ºC - Actual 13,1ºC


----------



## Thomar (14 Fev 2008 às 00:05)

Bem, despeço-me por hoje com a temperatura actual de *+10,8ºC.*

Hoje a mínima em Lisboa deve ser menor do que ontem.

Até amanhã!


----------



## Rog (14 Fev 2008 às 00:06)

Sobre a hipotética hipotese de neve no Areeiro, ou granizo que penso ser o caso, não chegou a afectar o Pico Ruivo, ou pelo menos deverá ter derretido em pouco tempo. 
As condições para neve são mais exigentes com as temperaturas a 850hpa que para tal deviam estar abaixo de 1ºC, o que parece terem estado por volta de 4 a 5ºC, no Areeiro por volta das 11h estava cerca de 5ºC muito alta para provocar neve... 
As temperaturas também a 500mb são importantes e por cá quando ocorre neve as temperaturas ficam abaixo dos -25ºC, o que tb não foi o caso.
O Vince à pouco me chamou à atenção para outro facto evidente, a não acumulação nos arbustos como acontece com a neve.
Aqui fica um video do Diário de Notícias da Madeira.

[VIDEO]http://www.dnoticias.pt/multimedia/videos/130208/dn0301010101.wmv[/VIDEO]

Com o video acompanhava o seguinte texto:



> Neve cobre Pico do Areeiro
> Queda de neve pinta de branco vertentes mais altas do Pico do Areeiro
> A queda de neve durante a última madrugada cobriu com uma fina camada as encostas sobranceiras ao Pico do Pico do Areeiro.
> 
> O nevoeiro e a chuva persistente não ocultam o visível manto branco.



O rigor jornalistico aqui, penso que fica em segundo plano, interessa é que a serra tava branca, e o mais parecido é neve


----------



## Minho (14 Fev 2008 às 00:07)

Pois bem, 

Máxima de ontem em Melgaço, 17.5ºC. Mínima de 6.0ºC

Neste momento estão 8.4ºC....


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2008 às 00:08)

Neste momento registo 4.2ºC

Mário para ti a escola é apenas uma distração para quando não estas no meteopt a falar de meteorologia?
tou a brincar...


----------



## Gilmet (14 Fev 2008 às 08:08)

Bom dia a todos...

A minima não foi tão baixa como a de ontem... ficou em *8,1ºC*
O vento foi moderado e constante durante a noite, tendo chegado a rajadas de cerca de 15 km/h, mas tão rápidas que o anemometro nem as regista bem...Há pouco o vento chegou aos 9,3 km/h e o Wind Chill aos *5,8ºC*

Por agora sigo com 8,2ºC e céu totalmente limpo...
Pressão a 1017 hPa


----------



## Thomar (14 Fev 2008 às 09:01)

Bom dia pessoal! 

Temperatura mínima: +8,7ºC. Mais 0,2ºC do que ontem. 

Temperatura actual: +9,9ºC.

Pressão atmosférica: 1023mb.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Fev 2008 às 09:11)

Bom dia a todos !
A temperatura mínima foi de *7,0 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *10,1 ºC* e o céu está pouco nublado.
O vento sopra fraco, mas constante.


----------



## vitamos (14 Fev 2008 às 10:35)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *11,6ºC*
Tmax *16,6ºC
*
Hoje a mínima matinal foi de *10,7ºC*, o céu está praticamente limpo e a pressão encontra-se nos *1020hPa.* De salientar o vento que se levantou por volta das 0h e que permaneceu até ao raiar do dia acalmando posteriormente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Fev 2008 às 11:24)

Neste momento, a temperatura continua a subir, o vento é que continua a soprar fraco e constante, o que faz com que a sensação térmica seja de algum frio.
Quanto a dados actuais, a estação Norte indica *13,8 ºC* e, a estação Sul, dentro do _F.A.R.S._, que está preparado para estar sob a luz solar directa, indica *15,9 ºC*, o que é normalíssimo, já que as vertentes a Sul tendem a ser mais quentes.
Penso que hoje a máxima deverá chegar aos *18 ºC* por aqui e a uns *17 ºC* pela cidade de Lisboa.


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2008 às 11:42)

Bom dia pessoal!

Hoje quando me deitei, por volta das 2h, estavam 8,7ºC, e ainda pensei que fosse ter uma boa minima, mas o vento não deixou.
Esteve toda a noite um vento moderado que se mantem. A minima ficou-se pelos 8,0ºC.

Por agora 12,8ºC. Está fresquinho hoje!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Fev 2008 às 11:50)

Pois é, *André*.
O vento tem soprado constantemente, apesar de fraco.
Por aqui, a mínima foi de *7,0 ºC* e mesmo assim espero uma máxima de *18,0 ºC*.
Por aqui, não costuma fazer muito vento, visto ser uma zona de baixa altitude, daí que se note hoje que aqui está menos frio que na maior parte das localidades da Grande Lisboa.
Menos frio durante a tarde, já que durante a noite aqui faz sempre mais frio.


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2008 às 14:14)

Bem, o vento acalmou agora, e a temperatura não exita e sobe, sobe!
(De salientar que às 13h atrás ainda estavam pouco mais que 14ºC)
Por agora 16,6ºC (já superou a máxima de ontem).


----------



## HotSpot (14 Fev 2008 às 14:24)

Mínimo Hoje:  5.2 °C (06:32)

Agora já sigo com 18,9ºC. Quentinho hoje


----------



## Gilmet (14 Fev 2008 às 17:31)

Boa tarde... antes de mais espero que tenahm tido um Excelente dia dos Namorados, e uma boa continuação do mesmo (mesmo para os que não tem Namorada(o), como é o meu caso) 

A minima ficou em *8,1ºC* e a máxima deu-se há pouco, com *17,1ºC*

Por agora 16,8ºC, pressão a *1016 hPa* e humidade a 51%


----------



## Rog (14 Fev 2008 às 17:41)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui 15,2ºC
78%HR
1010hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2008 às 17:48)

Hoje, tal como os últimos 2 dias, já pareceu um dia de Fevereiro.

Algumas nuvens durante o dia e uns extremos de 2,8ºC / 10,7ºC

9,3ºC e umas nuvens altas.


----------



## henriquesillva (14 Fev 2008 às 19:23)

*No dia dos namorados:*

T min............................8.1º  (07h20m)
T máx..........................16.4º  (14h55m)

H min...........................16%
H máx..........................48%

Pressão actual................1017 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (14 Fev 2008 às 19:57)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 5,9 ºC (07h49); Temperatura máxima = 14,8 ºC (15h22); Temperatura actual = 11,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa.

*Finalmente nota-se uma ligeira acalmia no vento de leste, o que levou já a uma subida da temperatura.*

*Tempo muito instável nos Açores. Deve-se acompanhar de perto a evolução da situação.*

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (dia 1 e dia 13); Temperatura máxima = 17,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Thomar (14 Fev 2008 às 20:11)

Gerofil disse:
			
		

> *Finalmente nota-se uma ligeira acalmia no vento de leste, o que levou já a uma subida da temperatura.*



Boa Noite a todos! 
De facto a acalmia do vento levou á subida das temperaturas, e isso nota-se bem aqui em Lisboa, onde neste momento tenho* +15,3ºC  * e nos últimos dias a esta hora a temperatura tem andado a rondar os *+14ºC.*


----------



## João Soares (14 Fev 2008 às 20:32)

Esta tarde teve um dia de muito sol e calorzinho para a altura do ano....

Hoje a minima foi *7,9ºC *de enquanto maxima foi *16,0ºC*

Por agora *12,9ºC*

No curso que frequento tenho como disciplina Biolgia e Geologia e ate temos uma horta onde frequentamos as Quartas para trarar das couves, grelos, morangos,....    E  que acho mais engraçado e que as folhas  das couves em vez de morrerem por geadas, ate ficam amarelas devido ao tempo quente em pleno Inverno


----------



## Rog (14 Fev 2008 às 20:34)

Boas, por aqui 13,3ºC
84%HR
1012hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Fev 2008 às 21:32)

Boa noite a todos !
A máxima superou as minhas expectativas, pois esperava *18 ºC*.
Na verdade, a máxima de foi de *19,3 ºC* na estação Sul, protegida pelo _F.A.R.S._ e de *20,5 ºC* na estação Norte, curiosamente.
A noite está fresca, mas menos que as anteriores.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Fev 2008 às 21:38)

Pessoal peço desculpa andar desaparecido é que tenho andado cheio de problemas com a estação e cheio de trabalho 

Não consigo que a estação comunique com o PC...

Estou com 13.6ºC pressão nos 1018hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Fev 2008 às 22:37)

Boa noite...

Só há pouco a temperatura começou a descer, pois antes encontrva-se entre os 12,9ºC os 13,4ºC

Agora lá vai descendo e estou com *12,3C*
Humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 5 km/h

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 8,1ºC
MÁXIMA: 17,1ºC

00:00 - 10,6ºC
03:00 - 8,9ºC
06:00 - 8,4ºC, vento a 7,9 km/h e Wind Chill a 6,7ºC
09:00 - 9,1ºC
12:00 - 12,9ºC
15:00 - 15,5ºC
18:00 - 15,0ºC
21:00 - 13,4ºC


----------



## Rog (14 Fev 2008 às 22:57)

Temperatura a descer a bom ritmo, por agora 11,1ºC
88%HR
1012hpa
ceu limpo

Hoje tive a minima do ano, um valor bem interessante para este local: 8,4ºC


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2008 às 23:04)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa tarde... antes de mais espero que tenahm tido um Excelente dia dos Namorados, e uma boa continuação do mesmo (mesmo para os que não tem Namorada(o), como é o meu caso)



Bem Gil, amanhã é o dia dos Encalhados! Por isso toca a comemorar!
Eu, apesar de ter comemorado o dia de hoje, amanha vou meter-me num comboio e vou festajar o dia de amanhã num pesseio solitário algures por aí! Vou tirar um dia só para mim!

Bem, mas vamos a temperaturas.
O vento de leste diminuiu de intensidade ao inicio da tarde, o que levou a temperatura máxima a chegar aos 17,5ºC (bem mais do que estava à espera).

Por agora estão 12,5ºC
A minima do dia foi de 8,0ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Fev 2008 às 00:02)

Boa noite a todos! Hoje por aqui foi um dia bem frio. O mais frio do ano até ao momento. Dia de céu muito nublado a encoberto com aguaceiros.

Nas ultimas 24 horas entre as 18h de ontem até ás 18h de hoje registei 12mm de precipitação.

Valores de Hoje nos meus 3 sensores:

1) Tmin 12,6ºC Tmax 14,4ºC - Actual 14ºC e 81% Hr

2) Tmin 12,8ºC Tmax 14ºC - Actual 13,8ºC

3) Tmin 11,9ºC Tmax 13,8ºC - Actual 12,8ºC


----------



## Skizzo (15 Fev 2008 às 01:18)

alguem sabe onde posso encontrar as temperaturas diárias para anos como 98, 2001, etc?


----------



## Thomar (15 Fev 2008 às 09:00)

Bom dia a todos!

Temperatura mínima hoje: +10,3ºC. 

Temperatura actual: +10,9ºC.

Pressão atmosférica actual: 1027mb.


----------



## Rog (15 Fev 2008 às 09:24)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado
12,9ºC
84%HR
1012hpa


----------



## HotSpot (15 Fev 2008 às 09:25)

Mínimo Hoje:  5.7 °C (07:08)


----------



## vitamos (15 Fev 2008 às 09:30)

Bom dia:

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *10,7ºC*
Tmax *17,5ºC*

Hoje acordei com uma mínima de *12,3ºC* e a subir muito timidamente para o que é habitual pela manhã. A pressão estava nos *1022hPa*, a subir.

Céu com uma espécie de neblina que começou agora a dar lugar ao sol.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Fev 2008 às 13:36)

AnDré disse:


> *Bem Gil, amanhã é o dia dos Encalhados! Por isso toca a comemorar!*



Bem... então um Bom dia dos Encalhados a todos!

A minima ficou em 9,8ºC

Por agora estão 16,8ºC, mas já estiveram 17,1ºC
Humidade a 63%
Pressão a 1021 hPa. embora já tenham estado 1022 hPa


----------



## mocha (15 Fev 2008 às 15:57)

a ver se desencalha este fim de semana
por aqui sigo com ceu pouco nublado, vento fraco,20ºC


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2008 às 16:57)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 7,7 ºC (07h33); Temperatura máxima = 16,9 ºC (14h53); Temperatura actual = 15,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa.

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (dia 1 e dia 13); Temperatura máxima = 17,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Skizzo (15 Fev 2008 às 17:35)

Estou a ver que não... 


Max: 21,2ºC
Min: 11,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Fev 2008 às 18:20)

Bem, por aqui a máxima ficou em 18,9ºC

O sol já se pôs e a temperatura vai descendo... neste momento sigo com 14,6ºC
Vento entre os 2 e os 4 km/h
Humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1021 hPa

Nota-se alguma neblina...

Há pouco:







HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 9,8ºC
MÁXIMA: 18,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2008 às 19:06)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 10.3ºC  e uma máxima de 17.9ºC  deixa arder que isto vai-se pagar caro no Verão 

A pressão está nos 1020hpa o vento está fraco.

Pessoal já consegui por a estação a transmitir com o PC.


----------



## meteo (15 Fev 2008 às 20:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantem.
> 
> Tive uma mínima de 10.3ºC  e uma máxima de 17.9ºC  *deixa arder que isto vai-se pagar caro no Verão*
> 
> ...


tem alguma coisa a ver o tempo que temos agora e depois a que vamos ter no Verão? É a teoria da compensação


----------



## HotSpot (15 Fev 2008 às 20:34)

Máximo Hoje:  20.6 °C (15:30) 
Mínimo Hoje:  5.7 °C (07:08)


----------



## Thomar (15 Fev 2008 às 20:35)

Boa Noite a Todos!

Temperatura (primaveril) actual:* +15,6ºC*.

Pressão atmosférica actual: 1026mb.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2008 às 20:36)

Thomar disse:


> Boa Noite a Todos!
> 
> Temperatura (primaveril) actual:* +15,6ºC*.
> 
> Pressão atmosférica actual: 1026mb.



Thomar tás em Lisboa?? deverias ter a pressão em cerca de 1021/22...




meteo disse:


> tem alguma coisa a ver o tempo que temos agora e depois a que vamos ter no Verão? É a teoria da compensação



Sim tem a ver com a teoria da compensação  o AA não tem um amor interno por nós.


----------



## Rog (15 Fev 2008 às 20:45)

Boas, por aqui ceu nublado,
alguns aguaceiros fracos
15,3ºC
84%HR
1012hpa


----------



## meteo (15 Fev 2008 às 20:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> Thomar tás em Lisboa?? deverias ter a pressão em cerca de 1021/22...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


entao que venham ai ciclones e cheias..no Verão é que precisamos de alguns AA


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Fev 2008 às 20:49)

Boa noite a todos !
Estou com *13,3 ºC* no _F.A.R.S._ e com *13,1 ºC* fora dele.
A temperatura mínima foi de *8,5 ºC* e a máxima de *19,6 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Fev 2008 às 21:23)

Boa noite...

E aqui a temperatura teima em não descer... vai em 14,2ºC 
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Humidade a 67%

HOJE:

00:00 - 11,7ºC
03:00 - 11,2ºC
06:00 - 10,1ºC
09:00 - 11,1ºC
12:00 - 15,3ºC
15:00 - 17,5ºC
18:00 - 16,1ºC
21:00 - 13,9ºC


----------



## Thomar (15 Fev 2008 às 21:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Thomar tás em Lisboa?? deverias ter a pressão em cerca de 1021/22...



Olá, Mario Barros! 

Sim, estou em Lisboa, e já fui verificar a minha estação, está tudo bem com ela! 

Aproveitei e fiz um _*reset*_ à estação. 

Ela indica uma pressão de *1026mb* e está regulada para a altura de *80 metros* e eu encontro-me (segundo o _google earth_) a uma altura de 85 metros!

Temperatura actual: *+14,8ºC.*


----------



## henriquesillva (15 Fev 2008 às 21:45)

*Por aqui:*

T min.........................10.7º  (07h49m)
T máx........................18.4º  (14h21m)

H min.........................38%
H máx........................54%

Pressão actual.............1022 hPa

Cresce a ansiedade pela vinda da chuva


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Fev 2008 às 23:05)

Estou com *12,0 ºC* e céu limpo.
O vento está fraco, é praticamente inexistente, o que facilita o arrefecimento.


----------



## Thomar (16 Fev 2008 às 00:18)

Despeço-me por hoje com *+13,3ºC!*

Abraços!


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2008 às 00:46)

Thomar disse:


> Ela indica uma pressão de *1026mb* e está regulada para a altura de *80 metros* e eu encontro-me (segundo o _google earth_) a uma altura de 85 metros!



Mas vais ter que ajustar isso manualmente pois em Lisboa neste momento estão uns 1023hpa mais coisa menos coisa. Não te preocupes que não é um problema da estação, é normal termos que fazer estes ajustamentos. 

Dá uma olhadela neste tópico:
 Estação Meteorológica: Calibrar a pressão


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2008 às 09:28)

Bom dia pessoal!
Ontem, para comemorar o dia dos encalhados (eu comemoro sempre os 2 dias). Meti-me sozinho num comboio em Sta. Apolónia às 7:30 e às 10:30 já estava na estação de V.Nova de Gaia. Passei o dia todo a visitar o Grande Porto (conhecia muito mal a cidade), e recomendo a todos. O dia esteve bem quentinho por lá! Na mala trouxe mais de 300 fotos!

Mas vamos a dados meteorológicos.
Por cá ontem, a minima ficou-se nos 9,7ºC e a máxima nos 19,2ºC 

Hoje, a minima ainda foi mais alta: 9,8ºC.
O céu está parcialmente encoberto por nuvens altas.

Bem, parece que a chuva vem mesmo aí!


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2008 às 09:43)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e agora já se encontra muito nublado.

Tive uma mínima de 10.4ºC agora estou com 11.7ºC 

A pressão está nos 1023hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## João Soares (16 Fev 2008 às 10:50)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia pessoal!
> Ontem, para comemorar o dia dos encalhados (eu comemoro sempre os 2 dias). Meti-me sozinho num comboio em Sta. Apolónia às 7:30 e às 10:30 já estava na estação de *V.Nova de Gaia*. Passei o dia todo a visitar o *Grande Porto *(conhecia muito mal a cidade), e recomendo a todos. O dia esteve bem quentinho por lá! Na mala trouxe mais de 300 fotos!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomar (16 Fev 2008 às 12:35)

Vince disse:


> Mas vais ter que ajustar isso manualmente pois em Lisboa neste momento estão uns 1023hpa mais coisa menos coisa. Não te preocupes que não é um problema da estação, é normal termos que fazer estes ajustamentos.
> 
> Dá uma olhadela neste tópico:
> Estação Meteorológica: Calibrar a pressão



Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura mínima: +10,5ºC

Condições actuais: Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura: +17,0ºC  Está a subir muito e o sensor não está ao sol!

Pressão (já calibrada ): 1024mb. (está a descer)


----------



## BARROS (16 Fev 2008 às 13:30)

Esquisito... o dia dos namorados no Brasil só é em 12 de junho!

  Sabe, tenho pena dos cariocas( nome dado as pessoas que moram no *Rio de Janeiro*), além de enfrentarem um calor brutal( 5 dias seguidos com máximas acima de 35°), têm que conviver com uma guerra diária entre traficantes e polícia. Hontem(sem H no Brasil), foi mais uma batalha nos morros do Rio... 3 feridos, supostos traficantes, e cenas de motoristas voltando na contra-mão das ruas, carros blindados da polícia disparando... pra mim Bagdá está a apenas 450km de onde moro. Se porventura algum de vocês vierem para o Brasil, não vão ao Rio de Janeiro. Aqui há muitos outros lugares bonitos para se visitar, e, aquela imagem linda das novelas brasileiras no Rio é tudo jogo de câmera, logo atrás das praias soerguem os morros e favelas da cidade!!!

SORTUDOS!!! PORTUGAL VAI TER DE NOVO A CHANCE DE VER A *GRANDE BANDA DE HEAVY METAL METALLICA*
POR QUE O* ROCK IN RIO* É EM LISBOA???????????????


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Fev 2008 às 13:55)

BARROS disse:


> Hontem(sem H no Brasil)



Cá também se diz ontem, não se coloca nenhum H antes do O. 
Sim, também já ouvi várias vezes dizer que o Rio de Janeiro era uma cidade pouco segura e de muita violência, apesar das praias e das paisagens, deve haver lugares no Brasil muito melhores, quer em paisagem, quer em segurança, acredito que sim.


----------



## TaviraMan (16 Fev 2008 às 14:42)

Bom dia.

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas, o vento está variável e está uma temperatura de 18ºC. 
Já fez ontem anos que foi a tão conhecida "Severa tempestade de 1941", vamos a ver se aquela tempestade que vi nas imagens de satélite que aí vem e está a fazer prever muita agua para amanhã, tomará essas características Aquilo do meu ponto de vista é uma BOMBAe afinal de contas estamos no mês mais propício a elas


----------



## João Soares (16 Fev 2008 às 16:33)

Hoje, registei a maxima do ano *20,8ºC*

Por agora, ceu muito nublado e *18,6ºC*


Minima *11,3ºC*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Fev 2008 às 17:00)

Boa tarde a todos! Até dia 3 de Março encontro-me em Braga. Por isso nao posso dar dados da Lagoa (Açores).

Hoje aqui por braga, tarde de sol mas agora a ficar algo mais nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Thomar (16 Fev 2008 às 17:36)

Boa tarde (outra vez)!

Situação actual: Céu nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura: +17,5ºC. (está a descer lentamente)
Pressão: 1022mb. (está a descer)

Temperatura mínima hoje: +10,5ºC.
Temperatura máxima hoje: +18,2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2008 às 20:27)

Olá pessoal!

Já se sente uma brisa a querer mostrar algo!

A tarde, apesar de o céu ter estado muito nublado por nuvens altas, ainda aqueceu. Cheguei aos 19,4ºC e foi a segunda temperatura mais alta deste mês.

Por agora estão uns amenos 14,7ºC.


----------



## henriquesillva (16 Fev 2008 às 21:24)

Enquanto não chega o "big flop":

T min....................................11.6º  (08h04m)
T máx...................................18.8º  (15h01m)

H min....................................36%
H máx...................................52%

Pressão actual........................1022 hPa


----------



## Skizzo (16 Fev 2008 às 21:52)

temp voltou a subir...

Max: 22,2ºC
Min: 11,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Fev 2008 às 23:22)

Boas noites...

Hoje estive ausente... fui fazer uma caminhada á Serra de Sintra

Por agora sigo com 13,8ºC
Humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1019 hPa

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 10,1ºC
MÁXIMA: 17,8ºC


----------



## Dan (16 Fev 2008 às 23:31)

Algumas nuvens altas durante o dia.

Extremos do dia: 1,8ºC / 14,6ºC

Por agora: 7,5ºC e céu limpo


----------



## iceworld (17 Fev 2008 às 00:23)

16.8º de temperatura 
Já se sentem e ouvem umas rajadas mais fortes


----------



## Dan (17 Fev 2008 às 10:38)

Bom dia.

Por aqui a chuva só deve chegar amanhã. Por agora, algumas nuvens altas, sol e 8,2ºC. Por causa da nebulosidade, a mínima hoje (5,3ºC) já foi mais alta que em dias anteriores.


----------



## João Soares (17 Fev 2008 às 10:40)

Hoje tive uma minima de *12,0ºC*

POr agora ceu muito nublado, e *16,7ºC *

vento calmo e so deve chover la pa tardinha, inicio da noite


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2008 às 11:38)

Bom dia...

Até agora a minima foi de 11,1ºC (ainda a vou bater hoje)

Por agora chove e a temperatura desce: *11,8ºC*
O vento aumenta de intensidade, com rajadas de 10 km/h

Humidade a 83%
Pressão a *1019 hPa*


----------



## iceworld (17 Fev 2008 às 11:43)

Por aqui estou com 14.9 e de SW aparecem nuvens carregadas com
O vento esta a aumentar de intensidade com algumas rajadas já bem interessantes


----------



## João Soares (17 Fev 2008 às 13:53)

Ate agora a maxima atingida foi de *19,2ºC*

Pr agora ceu muito nublado e 18,2ºC


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2008 às 14:00)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui vai chovendo. Começou a partir pouco depois das 11horas e ainda não parou. Ora mais intensa, ora menos intensa, lá vai caindo.

Precipitação acumulada = 10,5mm

A temperatura é que está baixa: 11,5ºC neste momento.

A temperatura minima foi de 10,7ºC e a máxima foi de 13,4ºC, e deu-se logo após a meia noite.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de este.


----------



## vitamos (17 Fev 2008 às 15:01)

Boas!

Aqui por Coimbra chuva fraca e vento por vezes com rajadas fortes. De manhã registei 14ºC, a temperatura passou os 15º e voltou a  descer até 13,6ºC já da parte da tarde que é a mínima até agora!

Continuação de bom fim de semana


----------



## Gerofil (17 Fev 2008 às 16:27)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 8,5 ºC (07h05); Temperatura máxima = 9,8 ºC (16h06); Temperatura actual = 9,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa.

*Algum vento e chuva a partir das 11h00; nevoeiro nos pontos altos.*

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (dia 1 e dia 13); Temperatura máxima = 17,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## HotSpot (17 Fev 2008 às 17:34)

Máxima mais baixa do ano  14.1 °C (09:47)

Finalmente uma máxima mais baixa que 15,0ºC e ainda por cima às 9:47


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Fev 2008 às 19:03)

Aqui por braga dia de céu muito nublado mas penso que ainda nao chove


----------



## henriquesillva (17 Fev 2008 às 21:19)

*Por aqui, nada de chuva*

T min...........................11.6º
T máx..........................16.4º

H min...........................41%
H máx..........................51%


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2008 às 21:41)

Por aqui:

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 10,8ºC
MÁXIMA: 13,6ºC

*Entre as 6:00 e agora a temperatura tem apenas oscilado entre os 10ºC e os 11ºC*

Precipitação até agora: *25mm*

Neste momento estão 11,2ºC


----------



## Dan (17 Fev 2008 às 21:52)

A tarde decorreu com algumas e até já choveu um pouco.

Extremos do dia: 5,3ºC / 12,4ºC

Por agora: céu nublado e 7,7ºC


----------



## João Soares (17 Fev 2008 às 23:49)

Tive uma minima de *11,9ºC* registada por volta das 19h

Por agora, vento mderado e chuva fraca com *13,4ºC*


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 00:22)

Bem, resumo do dia 17 de Fevereiro.

O céu mante-se totalmente encoberto ao longo de todo o dia. Nem um raio de sol espreitou hoje. Houve também algum nevoeiro, que ainda chegou a ser denso a meio da tarde.

A nivel de temperaturas, a máxima foi de 13,4ºC (a máxima mais baixa de 2008) e ocorreu logo ao inicio do dia. A minima situou-se nos 10,3ºC e deu-se por volta das 17h.

Quanto à precipitação, acumulei 31,1mm

Por agora, chove e troveja!
Cenário perfeito!!!

11,3ºC e 0,5mm de precipitação acumulada desde a meia noite


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2008 às 00:25)

_Resumo do dia 17:_

T. Mín.: *9,8 ºC*
T. Máx.: *12,5 ºC*

Prec. Acumulada: *23 mm*


----------



## Skizzo (18 Fev 2008 às 01:54)

Desculpem pelo atraso...
Ainda não choveu por aqui

Max: 18,4ºC
Min: 12,7ºC


----------



## fsl (18 Fev 2008 às 04:29)

Em OEIRAS grande pluviosidade esta noite.Desde as zero horas ate agora cairam 53mm. Caindo cerca de 40mm numa hora entre as 02:30 e 03:30.
A iintesidade atingiu 236mm/h às 03:00.
Continua a chover mas com intensidade baixa--7mm/h.


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 05:33)

fsl disse:


> Em OEIRAS grande pluviosidade esta noite.Desde as zero horas ate agora cairam 53mm. Caindo cerca de 40mm numa hora entre as 02:30 e 03:30.
> A iintesidade atingiu 236mm/h às 03:00.
> Continua a chover mas com intensidade baixa--7mm/h.



Foi exactamente para isso que me levantei da cama.
Acabou de abater por aqui umviolento temporal. Estou com 51,8mm de precipitação acumulada desde as 0h!


----------



## fsl (18 Fev 2008 às 05:40)

Em OEIRAS_BARCARENA o valor já ultrapassa 73mm !!!


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 05:48)

fsl disse:


> Em OEIRAS_BARCARENA o valor já ultrapassa 73mm !!!



Impressionante!!

Estou com 53,9mm acumulados, mas incrivelmente não fui "atingido" por nenhum grande trovão. Têm andado aqui muito perto, mas nenhum rebentou aqui em cima. Por isso, imagino que hajam por aí localidades proximas muitissimo mais afectadas.
Tenho a rua completamente alagada!
Nem consigo imaginar como esteja a ribeira de Odivelas lá em baixo no vale...


----------



## vitamos (18 Fev 2008 às 09:32)

Bom dia:

Temperaturas dos últimos dias:

Sexta:

Tmin *12.3ºC*
Tmax *20.2ºC*

Sábado:

Tmin *12.3ºC*
Tmax *18.7ºC
*
Domingo:

Tmin *11.2ºC *(ás 18h)
Tmax *15.7ºC*

Hoje acordei com 12.6ºC. A mínima até ao momento foi registada ás 2h44m (*12.0ºC*). A pressão está em *1018 hPa*.

Céu muito nublado com nuvens bem carregadas. Hoje promete... Para já alguns choviscos. durante a noite alguma chuva (não dei conta de grande temporal). O vento ontem ao fim da tarde soprou muito forte, mas acalmou gradualmente ao longo da noite!


----------



## squidward (18 Fev 2008 às 12:33)

(18-02-2008)

temp. das 0h até ás 12:30h

T.Máx: +12.8ºC
T.Min: +11.2ºC

temperaturas muito próximas


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2008 às 12:49)

Por aqui vai chovendo, mas com pouca intensidade.

A mínima ficou em 5,4ºC

Chuva fraca e 6,5ºC neste momento.


----------



## Quimera (18 Fev 2008 às 12:50)

Aqui para estes lados parece que o muro de uma vivenda foi arrancado com a força da água. Se chegar a passar no locar hei-de tirar umas fotos.


----------



## BARROS (18 Fev 2008 às 14:25)

Fico feliz pela volta da chuva em Portugal!

Também tenho a alegria de compartilhar um temporal que caiu ontem à noite. Foi de grande intensidade, durou cerca de 30 minutos, e acumulou em média 45mm. No auge da chuva, eu estava na varanda de casa, quando, caiu um raio no prédio em frente. O barulho foi maior do que o de uma bomba, mas, nós brasileiros já estamos mais do que acostumados com raios. Aqui são uma média de *100 milhões por ano!!!*.
Essa fórmula* CALOR+CHUVA NO FIM DA TARDE* já dura 10 dias em São Paulo! Vocês não têm isso aí, não é? Pois, pelo que eu sei o verão mediterranico é dominado pelos anti-ciclones.

Só acho estranho que ocorram temporais em dias frios como o que ocorre aí. Raios com 13°C eu nunca presenciei aqui. O máximo que pode ocorrer é um aguaceiro bem fraco, a chamada "garoa".


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2008 às 14:55)

Boa tarde...

Por aqui a noite foi bastante agitada... com muita chuve e trovoada
Só desde as 00:00 já choveu perto de 105mm

Por agora a temperatura já vai em 16,3ºC (tem subido bastante nos ultimos minutos, devido ás abertas)
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Humidade a 87%


----------



## Rog (18 Fev 2008 às 14:59)

Boas, 
pelo Norte da Madeira 16,2ºC
89%HR
1017hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## jose leça (18 Fev 2008 às 20:28)

AnDré disse:


> Impressionante!!
> 
> Estou com 53,9mm acumulados, mas incrivelmente não fui "atingido" por nenhum grande trovão. Têm andado aqui muito perto, mas nenhum rebentou aqui em cima. Por isso, imagino que hajam por aí localidades proximas muitissimo mais afectadas.
> Tenho a rua completamente alagada!
> Nem consigo imaginar como esteja a ribeira de Odivelas lá em baixo no vale...



Próximo do "record nacional" 1941-2008 para o mês de Fevereiro, que é de 184,5mm ( em 24h).


----------



## henriquesillva (18 Fev 2008 às 20:38)

*Por aqui "nadica de nada"

T min............................10.8º
T máx...........................15.8º

H min............................44%
H máx...........................76%*


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 20:45)

jose leça disse:


> Próximo do "record nacional" 1941-2008 para o mês de Fevereiro, que é de 184,5mm ( em 24h).



A sério? Não fazia a minima ideia!
Começou a chover ontem por voltas 11h, e às 23:59 tinha 31,3mm de precipitação acumulada. A juntar aos 128,2mm que acumulei hoje até às 12h (altura em que deixou de chover), dá a enorme quantia de *159,3mm* Para um espaço temporal de 25h.

Se contabilizar a precipitação entre as 12h de ontem e as 12h de hoje, obtenho cerca de 157mm. O que não deixa de ser um valor brutal para a região que é.


----------



## iceworld (18 Fev 2008 às 21:54)

Segue o céu nublado com uma temperatura de 12.8 e vento fraco.
Quase não choveu hoje durante o dia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2008 às 22:02)

_Ranking de precipitação durante o dia de hoje:_

1  Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 125.0 mm  
2  Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 101.0 mm  
3  Sintra / Granja (Portugal) 74.0 mm  
4  Castelo Branco (Portugal) 60.0 mm  
5  Montijo (Portugal) 47.0 mm  
6  Beja (Portugal) 46.3 mm  
7  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 32.6 mm  
8  Penhas Douradas (Portugal) 29.0 mm  
9  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 28.4 mm  
10  Portalegre (Portugal) 27.0 mm  
11  Sines / Montes Chaos (Portugal) 11.0 mm  
12  Cabo Carvoeiro (Portugal) 9.4 mm  
13  Monte Real (Portugal) 9.0 mm  
14  Vila Real (Portugal) 7.0 mm  
15  Faro / Aeroporto (Portugal) 6.0 mm  
16  Ovar / Maceda (Portugal) 4.5 mm  
17  Funchal (Portugal) 4.0 mm  
18  Coimbra / Cernache (Portugal) 3.9 mm  
19  Braganca (Portugal) 3.4 mm  
20  Viana Do Castelo-Chafe (Portugal) 3.0 mm  
21  Porto / Pedras Rubras (Portugal) 2.0 mm  
22  Viseu (Portugal) 1.6 mm  
23  Funchal / S. Catarina (Portugal) 0.3 mm  
24  Santa Maria Acores (Portugal) 0.2 mm  
25  Angra Do Heroismo Acores (Portugal) 0.1 mm  
26  Ponta Delgada / Nordela Acores (Portugal) 0.0 mm  
27  Flores Acores (Portugal) 0.0 mm  
28  Horta / Castelo Branco Acores (Portugal) 0.0 mm  
29  Horta Acores (Portugal) 0.0 mm  
30  Lajes Acores (Portugal) 0.0 mm  
31  Porto Santo (Portugal) 0.0 mm


Fonte: OGIMET


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2008 às 22:11)

Boa noite... por agora não chove, mas o céu continua encoberto...
Temperatura: 12,3ºC

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 11,4ºC
MÁXIMA: 17,1ºC

00:00 - 11,4ºC
03:00 - 11,5ºC
06:00 - 12,4ºC
09:00 - 12,9ºC
12:00 - 12,9ºC
15:00 - 16,4ºC
18:00 - 13,2ºC
21:00 - 12,8ºC

Precipitação hoje: *105mm* 

Lisboa está no topo do Ranking... é pena é que isso cause o caos que causou...


----------



## João Soares (19 Fev 2008 às 00:04)

Hoje foi um dia normal para estas zona do pais, chuva so foi de noite e pelos vistos so 2mm, do resto ainda vi o sol

Temp minima: *9,9ºC* 
Temp maxima: *19,2ºC*
Temp actual: *13,1ºC*


----------



## vitamos (19 Fev 2008 às 09:36)

Bom dia! Mais uma manhã de céu muito nublado, mas sem chuva

Durante a noite caiu alguma água, mas nada de especial ao que parece... 

Acordei com 12ºC mas durante a noite registei *11.7ºC*. A pressão está em *1016 hPa* e a subir.

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *12.0ºC*
Tmax *16.3ºC*


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2008 às 09:38)

Por aqui continua a chover, hoje até com mais intensidade que ontem.

A mínima ficou em 7,2ºC.

Chuva e 7,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## Kraliv (19 Fev 2008 às 09:51)

Boas,


Valores relativos a ontem (18.2.2008)

Tm. 8,8ºC
TM. 15.3ºC
Precip. 27mm


Hoje também já choveu, 1,5mm. A Temperatura mínima foi de 8,5ºC.

Neste momento: 10,3ºC; 10017hPa; 2,5km/h SSE


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2008 às 11:54)

Por aqui continua a chover. 

Chuva e 8,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2008 às 12:17)

Boa tarde...

Por cá a minima ficou em 11,2ºC
Agora estão 14,8ºC, mas já estiveram 15,9ºC
Durante a noite e manha choveu, mas foi chuva fraca...

O nevoeiro ainda não levantou...
Humidade a 88%


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2008 às 15:50)

Bem, que solão agora!
Já não via um sol assim desde sexta-feira!
Ontem, após toda aquela chuva, instalou-se o nevoeiro que durou até há pouco.

A Tmin de hoje foi 11,0ºC e para já a Tmáx é de 15,3ºC

Ontem as temperaturas variaram entre os 11,3ºC e os 16,5ºC

A precipitação acumulada desde as 0h é: 4,6mm.


----------



## Rog (19 Fev 2008 às 15:51)

Boas,
Por aqui 15,5ºC
ceu nublado
80%HR
1020hpa


----------



## João Soares (19 Fev 2008 às 17:29)

Por aqui nao choveu o dia todo 

Agora ceu muito nublado vindo de sul... com *16,5ºC*

A minima foi de 11,7ºC e a maxima com uma novo recorde *21,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2008 às 17:49)

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 11,2ºC
MÁXIMA: 18,4ºC

Dia de céu encoberto e nevoeiro até as 13h, Chuva e trovoada
Agora o céu está muito nublado

Temperatura: 15,1ºC

Precipitação hoje: 4,5mm
Precipitação (dias 17, 18, 19): *139,5mm*


----------



## BARROS (19 Fev 2008 às 18:07)

_Isso que passou por aí foi uma frente fria? Por que teve tanta chuva? E... se foi frente fria, quando virá a massa de ar frio? Grécia e Israel já tem neve!!!_


----------



## henriquesillva (19 Fev 2008 às 19:20)

*Por aqui, pouca chuva;

T min................................12.1º  (19h14m)
T máx...............................16.3º  (14h30m)

H min................................67%
H máx...............................86%

Pressão actual....................1014 hPa*


----------



## storm (19 Fev 2008 às 20:46)

Por aqui foi um dia calmo, umas nuvens ameaçadores que só deitaram uns pingos e com umas abertas de sol pelo meio.

Temperatura actual: 13.8ºC

Cumps,


----------



## Rog (19 Fev 2008 às 21:06)

Boas, 
por aqui 10,1ºC
83%HR
ceu limpo
1021hpa


----------



## dgstorm (19 Fev 2008 às 21:34)

Aqui sigo com 13,9ºC ! Nao era suposto estar mais frio...


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2008 às 00:25)

Hey pessoal!

Tudo muito calmo por aqui. No entanto o céu está cada vez mais encoberto. Pelo radar do IM vê-se a persistência de alguma precipitação na Foz do Tejo que se tem estado a alastrar dentro da cidade de Lisboa. Pode ser que ainda chegue algo aqui

Bem, dados de ontem dia 19:
Tmin: 11,0ºC
Tmáx: 15,3ºC
Precipitação: 4,6mm

Por agora estão 12,2ºC. A minima não deve descer outra vez a baixo dos 11,0ºC.

Boa noite pessoal


----------



## Turista (20 Fev 2008 às 00:28)

Por aqui 13,7ºC
A mínima foi de 11,8ºC e a máxima de 17,2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2008 às 00:29)

Ahh!

Já sou uma nuvem de chuva!


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2008 às 08:05)

AnDré disse:


> Ahh!
> 
> Já sou uma nuvem de chuva!



Parabéns! Não tarda também lá chego

Aqui a minima até ao momento foi de 11,6ºC

Agora estão 11,7ºC

O nevoeiro persistiu durante a noite e há pouco levantou, mas agora volta em força... não se vê um palo á frente do nariz


----------



## HotSpot (20 Fev 2008 às 10:12)

Mínimo Hoje:  8.7 °C (07:18) 

Máximo Ontem:  16.2 °C (16:39) 
Mínimo Ontem:  11.1 °C (03:01) 

Precipitações deste episódio:

Dia 17 - 9,8 mm
Dia 18 - 65,4 mm
Dia 19 - 24,6 mm
Hoje - 4,6 mm

Total 4 dias - 104,4 mm
Mensal - 111,0 mm
Anual - 177,0 mm

O Nevoeiro está assim:


----------



## vitamos (20 Fev 2008 às 10:25)

Bom dia!

Temperaturas de ontem:

Tmin *11.7ºC*
Tmax *17.6ºC
*
Hoje céu nublado, não chove nem há indícios que isso possa acontecer. A pressão está em *1020hPa.* A temperatura ás 8h30m era de 13.1ºC. Infelizmente hoje não tenho o registo da temperatura mínima


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2008 às 10:57)

Bom dia pessoal.

Finalmente o nevoeiro começa a querer levantar qualquer coisa.
Esteve cerrado a noite toda.

A Tmin foi de 11,6ºC.
Por agora 16ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Fev 2008 às 11:16)

Por aqui, manhã com aguaceiros, já levo 2 mm, e sigo com 15,4ºC e em Faro já leva cerca de 7 mm, porque as nuvens passam todas a sul  de Olhão.


----------



## Rog (20 Fev 2008 às 11:27)

Boas, 
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado
16,2ºC e 56%HR
A mínima atingiu uns interessantes 7,1ºC
1021hpa


----------



## vitamos (20 Fev 2008 às 11:43)

Rog disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui ceu pouco nublado
> 16,2ºC e 56%HR
> A mínima atingiu uns interessantes 7,1ºC
> 1021hpa



7,1ºC?????? Registo muito interessante! Temperaturas dessa ordem por aí pensava que só eram comuns no Arieiro


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2008 às 11:44)

Rog disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui ceu pouco nublado
> 16,2ºC e 56%HR
> A mínima atingiu uns interessantes 7,1ºC
> 1021hpa



Madeira a fazer concorrência a Bragança!


----------



## Rog (20 Fev 2008 às 11:49)

vitamos disse:


> 7,1ºC?????? Registo muito interessante! Temperaturas dessa ordem por aí pensava que só eram comuns no Arieiro



Como vivo a mais de 500 m de altitude, as temperaturas já são diferentes das que se observam perto do mar, como o caso do Funchal. O norte da ilha é também mais fresco que a zona sul.
Só falta mesmo é cair neve por aqui... mas a tanto nunca chegou


----------



## Rog (20 Fev 2008 às 11:56)

AnDré disse:


> Madeira a fazer concorrência a Bragança!



Realmente as mínimas por aí não foram assim tão baixas..


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2008 às 13:11)

Nada baixas mesmo...Por aqui a minima foi a mais alta do mês... 11,6ºC

Neste momento estão 17,9ºC
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Humidade a 76%

Ceu muito nublado, chegando por vezes a estar encobertopo cumulus

Hoje já vi Andorinhas


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2008 às 13:46)

Por cima das nuvens baixas de nevoeiro, veem-se a crescer nuvens bem densas.
No http://www.meteosat.com/visiblehi.htm confirma-se isso mesmo! Não só aqui na zona norte de Lisboa, como em todo o interior português.
Parece que ainda pode ser uma tarde interessante de aguaceiros e trovoadas a nivel local.

Por agora 18ºC. Apesar de muita nebulosidade, o ar está quentinho. 

Gilmet, por aqui a meio da manhã ouviam-se corvos. Uma cena muito incomum no lugar onde moro. 
Por agora cantam os pardais


----------



## Luis França (20 Fev 2008 às 13:59)

Bem se vê o avanço do mar nesta maré cheia:


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2008 às 14:03)

boa tarde por aqui céu muito nublado,12ºc e 1021hpa de pressão.


----------



## Henrique (20 Fev 2008 às 14:07)

André podes crer...esta uma circulação de ares mesmo intresante, bastante aleatória XD
Eu ainda sou cirrus  lol :P


----------



## MSantos (20 Fev 2008 às 14:09)

Aqui o céu está nublado com boas abertas, Depois de dois dias de chuva o sol voltou hoje a aparecer...
Eu à poucos dias descobri que já era *Cumulos*


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2008 às 14:15)

AnDré disse:


> Por cima das nuvens baixas de nevoeiro, veem-se a crescer nuvens bem densas.
> No http://www.meteosat.com/visiblehi.htm confirma-se isso mesmo! Não só aqui na zona norte de Lisboa, como em todo o interior português.
> Parece que ainda pode ser uma tarde interessante de aguaceiros e trovoadas a nivel local.



Afinal já não venho dar a novidade do almoço. Esta estava a sul, sobre a Península de Setúba e havia outra a norte daqui. A ver se crescem mais ou não.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2008 às 14:19)

Vince disse:


> Afinal já não venho dar a novidade do almoço. Esta estava a sul, sobre a Península de Setúba e havia outra a norte daqui. A ver se crescem mais ou não.



Excelente foto Vince!!

Por aqui o céu também já começa a ficar mais escuro...
Temperatura: 18,1ºC






A ver se ao menos temos algumas trovoadas...


----------



## vitamos (20 Fev 2008 às 14:20)

Também aqui em Coimbra depois de uma manhã que não prometia nada, começam a aparecer nuvens mais negras e nesta altura arrisco-me a dizer que já preenchem cerca de 80% do céu. De referir que não há vento e só parando um pouco se consegue detectar o movimento das nuvens... tarde curiosa, veremos o desenvolvimento...


----------



## BARROS (20 Fev 2008 às 14:34)

Luis França disse:


> Bem se vê o avanço do mar nesta maré cheia:



Qual é a temperatura da água nesta época do ano aí?


----------



## HotSpot (20 Fev 2008 às 14:37)

No radar dá perfeitamente para ver que a da margem sul está a largar água em Sesimbra e na Arrábida.

(a da foto retirada pelo Vince.)

Vamos ver se desenvolve mais...estão a aparecer um pouco por todo o lado.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Fev 2008 às 14:39)

BARROS disse:


> Qual é a temperatura da água nesta época do ano aí?



Agora ronda aproximadamente os *17ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2008 às 14:39)

BARROS disse:


> Qual é a temperatura da água nesta época do ano aí?



Tens aqui a informação sobre a temperatura do mar do IM:






E aqui a informação de vários locais da costa Portuguesa

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/maritima/previsaoMarSurf.jsp


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2008 às 14:41)

BARROS disse:


> Qual é a temperatura da água nesta época do ano aí?



Deve andar à volta dos 16ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2008 às 14:46)

A escuridão vem aí...

As nuvens são cada vez mais escuras...e têm uma cor...
Temperatura: 17,5ºC

P.S. - Já sou Nimbostratus!! Ena!


----------



## BARROS (20 Fev 2008 às 14:48)

AnDré disse:


> Deve andar à volta dos 16ºC.



Como assim? Aí é 40°N de latitude. No sul do Brasil à 30°S DE LATITUDE a temperatura é de 13°C no inverno, aí esperava ser menor que 10 graus!!!


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2008 às 14:51)

BARROS disse:


> Qual é a temperatura da água nesta época do ano aí?



Neste momento variam entre os 14,5 e os 17ºC conforme a região. Mas estão mais quentes do que é habitual para a época. 

Temperatura:






Anomalia:






Em relação à tua pergunta de ontem, não, o mau tempo não estava associado a uma frente mas sim à forte convecção associada a uma depressão vinda do Atlântico. Estamos completamente fora do mapa do frio que falaste ontem e que passou pela Grécia, etc. O Inverno aqui tem sido (infelizmente) uma autêntica primavera, até neste tipo de eventos convectivos de depressões vindas de SW que são mais frequentes no Outono e também na Primavera.


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2008 às 14:54)

BARROS disse:


> Como assim? Aí é 40°N de latitude. No sul do Brasil à 30°S DE LATITUDE a temperatura é de 13°C no inverno, aí esperava ser menor que 10 graus!!!



Ah não! Aqui é bem mais ameno! Abaixo de 14-15ºC é muito raro. E a baixo de 14ºC se for mesmo na costa norte de Portugal. Mas a baixo de 10ºC acho que nunca.
Mas depois no verão também nunca ultrapassamos os 20ºC. Só o algarve (Costa Sul) é que chega por vezes aos 25ºC.

Parabéns Gil! Também já és uma nuvem de chuva!

Já quase não tenho sol!
O céu está assim:






PS: Reparem como respondemos de forma imediata ao BARROS!


----------



## BARROS (20 Fev 2008 às 14:59)

AnDré disse:


> Ah não! Aqui é bem mais ameno! Abaixo de 14-15ºC é muito raro. E a baixo de 14ºC se for mesmo na costa norte de Portugal. Mas a baixo de 10ºC acho que nunca.
> Mas depois no verão também nunca ultrapassamos os 20ºC. Só o algarve (Costa Sul) é que chega por vezes aos 25ºC.
> 
> Parabéns Gil! Também já és uma nuvem de chuva!
> ...



Agradeço à resposta rápida. Quanto à foto, vai cair muita chuva pelo jeito, cenas como essa tenho visto seguidamente nos últimos 10 dias!!! No verão aqui, a água do mar varia de 18°C no sul a até 25°C no Norte.


----------



## Henrique (20 Fev 2008 às 15:06)

Só agora é que vi  a escuridão la para tras :O sim porque a minha casa so tem vista para sul norte e oeste  mais 5 minutos e está no ponto maximo  (tou a brincar, era bom :P)


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2008 às 16:03)

Primeiros 0,3mm do dia!

E a chover de forma moderada!


----------



## mocha (20 Fev 2008 às 16:21)

e eu cercada de nuvens por todos os lados, chover é mentira


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2008 às 16:49)

Já só chuvisca.
Afinal não foi nada de especial. A precipitação caiu toda mais a norte/noroeste. Aqui passou só de raspão. Até porque vejo muita claridade para Lisboa.
Um aguaceiro que rendeu 1,6mm de precipitação. 

O céu está assim:


----------



## rijo (20 Fev 2008 às 17:12)

> A Protecção Civil divulgou há poucas horas um alerta para o mau tempo no próximo fim-de-semana, com precipitação, vento forte e trovoada. Segundo um comunicado operacional emitido pelo Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Lisboa, o Instituto de Meteorologia prevê para a próxima sexta-feira, dia 22, e sábado, dia 23, que “as regiões do Centro e Sul poderão ser afectadas pela ocorrência de precipitação forte acompanhada de trovoadas”. De sexta para sábado a situação pode agravar-se, ocorrendo também intensificação da agitação marítima”. “Inundações em meio urbano, por acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiências dos sistemas de drenagem, acidentes de viação, devido à existência de piso escorregadio”, são algumas das consequências prevista no alerta da Protecção Civil.
> Em alguns locais poderá também ocorrer a “queda de árvores e curto-circuitos em casas antigas”, alerta o CDOS.



Este alerta tem algum fundamento?


----------



## HotSpot (20 Fev 2008 às 17:19)

rijo disse:


> Este alerta tem algum fundamento?



Depois do que aconteceu tem todo o sentido. Eu acho que mais vale prevenir por excesso.

"Calcanhares apertados" é o que dá.


----------



## Jota 21 (20 Fev 2008 às 17:26)

rijo disse:


> Este alerta tem algum fundamento?



 Provavelmente terá de ser aqui criado um novo tópico:  "Seg. Especial Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 22 a ?? Fevereiro de 2008." 
 Acredito que venham aí mais umas boas litradas de chuva  embora espere que não com as consequências destas últimas.
 Aguardemos...


----------



## Mago (20 Fev 2008 às 17:32)

Ola

Por aqui céu muito nublado mas sem chuva,

Temperatura amena nos 12/13ºC


----------



## Turista (20 Fev 2008 às 17:33)

Por aqui a mínima ficou pelos 11,5ºC e tem estado um dia ameno... neste momento estão 17,8ºC
Pelo que vi no modelo do Clim@UA da Univ de Aveiro logo será quase impossivel ver o eclipse da lua por estes lados... muita concentração de nuvens.. Quem estiver pelas zonas de Coimbra, Aveiro, Minho e Alentejo talvez possa ver algo... (a acreditar na fiabilidade do modelo de previsão)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Fev 2008 às 18:07)

Boa tarde. Aqui por Braga dia de céu muito nublado e nada de frio tempo ameno. No sameiro uma aragem algo mais fria.

Por São Miguel, hj caíram alguns aguaceiros mas pela tarde melhorou


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2008 às 18:13)

Bem... por aqui passou tudo ao lado ou seja, *0,0mm*

Neste momento estão 14,2ºC
Humidade a 85%
Pressão a 1019 hPa

Há 2 minutos:


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2008 às 18:40)

Por aqui tarde de céu muito nublado e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 19.5ºC  (não tava á espera de tanto ) agora estou com 14.9ºC.

A pressão está nos 1019hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2008 às 19:37)

Boa noite...

A temperatura desce a melhor ritmo e provavelmente hoje ainda bato a minima de 11,6ºC
Agora sigo com 12,6ºC
Humidade a 90%
Pressão a 1020 hPa

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 11,6ºC
MÁXIMA: 18,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (20 Fev 2008 às 20:15)

Hoje ainda teve algumas nuvens interessantes mas nem uma gota de chuva

Regsitei de minima *11,7ºC* e uma maxima recorde do ano 08 de *22,3ºC*

Por agora ceu pouco nublado e *13,0ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Fev 2008 às 20:41)

Por aqui, céu nublado com abertas à tarde durante as 12 horas e as 13 horas choveu forte em Olhão registei 9 mm , e foi o dia que mais choveu

Temperatura Máxima: 18.9ºc
Temperatura mínima: 11.6ºC
Precipitação: 11 mm


----------



## henriquesillva (20 Fev 2008 às 20:48)

*Olá a todos:
*
T min..................................12.6º
T máx.................................20.1º

H min..................................55%
H máx.................................87%

Pressão actual......................1020 hPa


----------



## dgstorm (20 Fev 2008 às 20:49)

Tive uma maxima de 19,5ºC !
Agora sigo com 12,5ºC !


----------



## Skizzo (20 Fev 2008 às 20:51)

Max: 21,9ºC 
Min: 12,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2008 às 20:52)

Ela desce, ela sobe...
Estou com 12,3ºC, depois de já ter subido aos 12,8ºC e ter estagando alguns minutos nos 12,6ºC
Humidade a 92%
Pressão a 1021 hPa


----------



## Rog (20 Fev 2008 às 21:43)

Boas, 
Por aqui 12,1ºC
80%HR 
ceu pouco nublado (mesmo bom para ver um eclipse)

hoje:
max. 17,9ºC
min. 7,1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (20 Fev 2008 às 22:00)

*ESTREMOZ* 

dia 20: Temp. Mínima = 10,7 ºC (05h38); Temp. Máxima = *17,6 ºC *(15h07)

dia 19: Temp. Mínima = 10,0 ºC (02h21); Temp. Máxima = 15,4 ºC (14h27)

dia 18: Temp. Mínima =  8,7 ºC (02h30); Temp. Máxima = 13,5 ºC (13h20)

*Hoje foi o dia com novo máximo de temperatura.*

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (dia 1 e dia 13); *Temperatura máxima = 17,6 ºC (dia 20)*.


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2008 às 22:04)

Bem dados de hoje até ao momento:
Tmin: 11,6ºC
Tmáx: 19,9ºC ( não me tinha apercebido que havia subido tanto).
Precipitação: 1,6mm

Temperatura actual: 13,1ºC. Já esteve nos 12,3ºC, mas agora tem estado a subir.
O céu volta a encobrir depois de ao inicio da noite ter apresentado boas abertas. Lá se vai o eclipse lunar
Há, por volta das 20h a lua tinha um circulo luminoso à sua volta. Mas agora já não se vê.


----------



## Rog (20 Fev 2008 às 23:01)

Por aqui ceu pouco nublado
11,2ºC
81%HR
1021hpa


----------



## João Soares (21 Fev 2008 às 00:35)

A minima de [20.Fevereiro] foi de *11,5ºC* registada as 23h40min

Entretanto subiu para os 12,3ºC depois nova descida para os actuais 11,7ºC


----------



## Turista (21 Fev 2008 às 01:41)

Por aqui uns amenos 15ºC e as nuvens a estragar a observação do eclipse...
Alguem a ver???


----------



## Rog (21 Fev 2008 às 01:47)

Turista disse:


> Por aqui uns amenos 15ºC e as nuvens a estragar a observação do eclipse...
> Alguem a ver???



Eu estou a ver, ceu pouco nublado na Madeira
10,5ºC

Algumas fotos da evolução do eclipse


----------



## Rog (21 Fev 2008 às 03:04)

10,2ºC
ceu limpo
81%HR


----------



## Rog (21 Fev 2008 às 03:57)

Bem, isto não é normal eu por estas horas no forum mas é por uma boa causa...
9,8ºC
83%HR


----------



## MSantos (21 Fev 2008 às 04:02)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e 4.5ºC
só me lembrei do eclipse quando olhei para a Lua


----------



## Gilmet (21 Fev 2008 às 08:02)

Boas...

Posso dizer que por aqui a neblusidade e algum nevoeiro estragou em parte o visionamento do eclipse... mas pronto

A minima foi de 11,9ºC (sempre a subir)

Agora estão 12,8ºC
Humidade a 94%
Pressão a 1023h hPa

Está nevoeiro...


----------



## Rog (21 Fev 2008 às 09:23)

Boas,
por aqui o ceu mantem-se limpo
15,1ºC
69%HR
min. 9,2ºC
1020hpa


----------



## vitamos (21 Fev 2008 às 10:43)

Bom dia!

Ontem

Tmin - Não registada
Tmax - *18.3ºC
*
Hoje ás 8h30min registava já 14,4ºC, durante a noite registei *13.4ºC* que se se manter até ao final do dia será a mínima mais alta do mês. Pressaõ a *1026 hPa* (subida de 6 hPa nas últimas 24 horas). O céu está pouco nublado!


----------



## Gerofil (21 Fev 2008 às 12:13)

Madrugada e manhã com céu muito nublado e ocorrência de aguaceiros dispersos pelo Alentejo.


----------



## Rog (21 Fev 2008 às 13:05)

Ceu muito nublado
16,1ºC
76%HR
1021hpa


----------



## Gilmet (21 Fev 2008 às 13:34)

Boa tarde...

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado, chegando por vezes a ficar encoberto por cumulus.
O nevoeiro manteve-se até cerca das 11h

Por agora 18,4ºC
Pressão a 1023h hPa


----------



## Prof BioGeo (21 Fev 2008 às 14:04)

Começou a chover neste momento em Moura!
Também já se ouviram três ou quatro trovões e o céu está bastante carregado. 19ºC


----------



## Prof BioGeo (21 Fev 2008 às 14:09)

Bem, as nuvens estão mesmo fenomenais!
Não sou muito (ou mesmo nada) entendido em núvens, mas julgo tratra-se de cumulus. Forte desenvolvimento vertical, muito escuras (em especial na base) e brancas no topo (naquelas em que consigo avistar o topo). Não se têm ouvido trovões mas a chuva continua!


----------



## Gilmet (21 Fev 2008 às 14:13)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Bem, as nuvens estão mesmo fenomenais!
> Não sou muito (ou mesmo nada) entendido em núvens, mas julgo tratra-se de cumulus. *Forte desenvolvimento vertical*, muito escuras (em especial na base) e brancas no topo (naquelas em que consigo avistar o topo). Não se têm ouvido trovões mas a chuva continua!



Acho que devem ser cumulonimbus!


----------



## lsalvador (21 Fev 2008 às 14:42)

Incrivel, mal apareceu a chuva a minha temperatura em 50 minutos caiu 7ºC 

Em cerca de 2/3 minutos caiu 2mm de chuva.


----------



## Rog (21 Fev 2008 às 16:41)

Boas, por aqui céu nublado e ameaça chover
14,2ºC  85%HR
1020hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2008 às 17:32)

Espetacular tive uma máxima de 20.3ºC 

Agora estou com 17.2ºC quero mais calor  a pressão está nos 1023hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Fev 2008 às 18:27)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 10,8 ºC (07h37); Temperatura máxima = 17,1 ºC (15h34); Temperatura actual = 13,8 ºC; pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa.

*Aumento de nebulosidade ao final da tarde; aguaceiros fracos e dispersos durante a madrugada e início da manhã.*

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (dia 1 e dia 13); Temperatura máxima = 17,6 ºC (dia 20).


----------



## Turista (21 Fev 2008 às 18:38)

Por estes lados hoje a mínima foi "quentinha", 13,7ºC e a máxima ficou-s pelos 17,5ºC. Pequena amplitude térmica...
A alegrar a tarde registaram-se duas trovoadas isoladas  e um forte aguaceiro de 5 min por volta das 15h30.
Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## João Soares (21 Fev 2008 às 19:27)

Hoje um dia com ceu limpo e numa nuvem no ceu durante a manha e tarde

A minima foi de *10.7ºC* e a maxima de *20,7ºC*

Na minha escola estiveram 24ºC

Por agora ceu encoberto por algumas nuvens e *15,2ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (21 Fev 2008 às 19:55)

Max: 25,5ºC (novo máximo , incrivelmente esteve mais quente em Massarelos...)
Min: 12,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (21 Fev 2008 às 20:12)

Boa noite...

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 11,9ºC
MÁXIMA: 18,5ºC

Precipitação: 0,5mm


----------



## henriquesillva (21 Fev 2008 às 20:44)

*Boas:*

T min..................................12.9º  (07H54)
T máx.................................19.8º  (15H09)

H min..................................39%
H máx.................................80%

Pressão actual......................1024 hPa


----------



## Rog (21 Fev 2008 às 21:52)

Boas, 
Por aqui 10,7ºC
min 9,2ºC
max 18,5ºC
1022hpa
ceu pouco nublado


----------



## Minho (22 Fev 2008 às 00:01)

Dado que a maior parte dos intervalos da sondagem "Sondagem de Precipitação Máxima Acumulada - Fevereiro de 2008" já foram ultrapassados, editamos a Votação de modo a reflectir melhor a situação actual e lançar um pouco mais de dificuldade na aposta.

Pedimos a todos os membros que já votaram a tornarem a votar.


http://www.meteopt.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=61049


----------



## Rog (22 Fev 2008 às 00:29)

Boas, por aqui 10,5ºC
88%HR
1022hpa


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2008 às 01:06)

Olá!
O dia 21 foi um dia a lembrar aqueles dias abafados, em que o IM prevê: "Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, temporariamente muito nublado durante a tarde onde há a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas. Vento fraco predominando de este."

E foi exactamente assim que esteve: Tempo abafado e sem vento com a ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersos durante a tarde e inicio da noite.
A precipitação acumulada foi igual ao dia 20: 1,6mm
As temperaturas variaram entre os 12,0ºC e os 21,2ºC, e ambas as temperaturas corresponderam a máximos do mês.

Por agora céu muito nublado. Temperatura actual: 12,1ºC


PS: Rog, continuas fresquinho!


----------



## vitamos (22 Fev 2008 às 10:09)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *13,4ºC* (mínima mais alta do *mês*)
Tmax *20,9ºC *(máxima mais alta do *ano*)

Hoje acordei com céu pouco nublado. A mínima de manhã foi de *13ºC*. A pressão está em 1028 hPA!


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2008 às 11:00)

Mínimo Hoje:  8.6 °C (06:41) 

Máximo Ontem:  20.0 °C (13:16) 
Mínimo Ontem:  11.4 °C (04:53) 
Precipitação Ontem:  7,6 mm


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2008 às 13:12)

Já vejo algumas nuvens a sudoeste!

Mas o sol ainda predomina!
Por agora 18,5ºC. A minima hoje foi um pouco mais baixa: 10,6ºC
Ao contrário de ontem, hoje o vento faz-se sentir, embora em geral fraco, de leste.


----------



## Rog (22 Fev 2008 às 13:19)

Boas,
Por aqui ceu muito nublado
17,5ºC
71%HR
1020hpa


----------



## Rog (22 Fev 2008 às 13:23)

AnDré disse:


> Olá!
> O dia 21 foi um dia a lembrar aqueles dias abafados, em que o IM prevê: "Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, temporariamente muito nublado durante a tarde onde há a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas. Vento fraco predominando de este."
> 
> E foi exactamente assim que esteve: Tempo abafado e sem vento com a ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersos durante a tarde e inicio da noite.
> ...




Sim, as noites têm sido relativamente frescas, embora durante o dia a temperatura chegue aos 18 a 20ºC


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2008 às 14:00)

Boa tarde!

Hoje a minima foi mais fresca, com *10,1ºC *

Neste momento 17,8ºC, humidade a 64% e pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento com rajadas de 6 km/h

Céu muito nublado por cumulus


----------



## Skizzo (22 Fev 2008 às 21:58)

Max: 26,1ºC (sobe mais um pouco em relação a ontem)
Min: 13,7ºC


----------



## Rog (22 Fev 2008 às 21:59)

Boas, por aqui 13ºC
alguns aguaceiros fracos
1019hpa
88%HR


----------



## Gerofil (22 Fev 2008 às 22:24)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 9,2 ºC (07h40); Temperatura máxima = 16,7 ºC (14h39); Temperatura actual = 13,2 ºC; pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa.

*Vento de Leste durante o dia; chuva fraca já à noite.*

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (dia 1 e dia 13); Temperatura máxima = 17,6 ºC (dia 20).


----------



## João Soares (22 Fev 2008 às 23:43)

hoje teve um dia de calor e ceu limpo

Max- *20,9ºC*
Min- *10,7ºC*
Actual- *15,2ºC*


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Fev 2008 às 23:49)

Cheguei a registar 21.6ºC JPS! Realmente há coisas que só a Portugal..estamos mesmo fadados à nascença, até na meteorologia!!Tanto sol que até chateia!


----------



## Turista (23 Fev 2008 às 00:01)

Hoje registei a máxima de 21ºC e a mínima ficou por uns amenos 14ºC...agora estão 15,5ºC... 
Não era suposto andarmos de  e  ??
Tempo todo trocado...


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Fev 2008 às 01:31)

E qual foi a região mais quente da Europa? Qual foi?








22º , 23º de temp.máxima em todo o litoral norte, da galiza até ao Cabo Carvoeiro com céu limpo e brisa leste fraquinha.
Mais um dia de praia,  que para esta região a maior parte dos dias no Verão não tem.Tomara que muitas tardes de julho e agosto fossem assim .


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 02:03)

Eu aqui fiquei-me pelos 19,8ºC
São 2h da matina e ainda estão 13,7ºC

A precipitação acumulada ontem foi de 0,6mm.

Por agora, volta a cair um aguaceiro fraco. O pluviometro ainda não registou nada.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Fev 2008 às 10:48)

Bom dia...

ONTEM:
MÍNIMA: 10,1ºC
MÁXIMA: 18,8ºC

Hoje a mínima foi de 11,8ºC (até agora...) e neste momento tenho 13,1ºC

Durante a noite e manha choveu. Há pouco parou mas neste momento já chove de novo!
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Humidade a 88%

Vento fraco e moderado, com rajadas de 13 km/h

Precipitação hoje: *10,5mm*
Precipitação este mês: *153mm*


----------



## João Soares (23 Fev 2008 às 10:58)

Hoje a minima nao desceu alem dos *13,0ºC*

O ceu esta pouco nublado no mar e muito nublado com umas nuvens bem escuras vindas do Porto

Registo agora *20,4ºC*


----------



## Rog (23 Fev 2008 às 11:24)

13,1ºC
95%HR
1019hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## BARROS (23 Fev 2008 às 13:27)

Bom dia!!! Hoje o céu amanheceu com algum sol mas agora está totalmente encoberto. Anteontem caiu uma chuva desastrosa que alagou muitas ruas da 'cimentada' São Paulo. O volume nem foi tão grande assim no local mais atingido(*66,3mm em 1 hora*), mas, graças ao lixo jogado nas ruas, deu-se a enchente.

...Ontem eu estava lendo uma revista do mês passado, e vi uma foto que não acreditei. *NEVE*, isso mesmo, *NEVE EM BAGDÁ*. Foi em janeiro e no texto diz: "_... a neve foi causada pelo choque de 2 correntes de ar: uma fria vindo da Sibéria, e outra quente vindo do Mar Vermelho."_ Sei que é comum nevar no Irã e Afeganistão, por causa das altitudes, mas, na planície Iraquiana? Se isso já me deixa irado, imagine vocês q estão em latitudes mais altas do que eles...


----------



## Fil (23 Fev 2008 às 22:39)

Boa noite! Por aqui nada de chuva, só nuvens e com abertas neste momento. A temperatura actual é de 10,7ºC, e prepara-se mais uma noite que vai acabar com uma mínima muito alta para a época. Há uma hora atrás até me pareceu ver um incêndio ao longe...

A mínima do dia foi de 5,9ºC, e a máxima de 13,1ºC.


----------



## henriquesillva (23 Fev 2008 às 22:40)

*Boa Noite:*

T min........................13.3º  (08h07)
T máx.......................18.2º  (13h52)

H min........................41%
H máx.......................62%

Pressão Actual............1018 hPa


----------



## João Soares (23 Fev 2008 às 23:09)

Hoje a maxima atingiu *22,2ºC*

Por agora *15,2ºC*

Durante toda a tarde so houve um aguaceiro fraco


----------



## Gilmet (23 Fev 2008 às 23:22)

Boa noite...

Resumo de hoje...

MÍNIMA: 11,8ºC
MÁXIMA: 16,3ºC

PRECIPITAÇÃO: 20,0mm certinhos...


----------



## iceworld (23 Fev 2008 às 23:47)

Boas noites 
Desde terça que não participava pois o trabalho tem ocupado grande parte tempo 
Estou neste momento com 14.7º de temperatura e hoje esperava ver alguma chuva mas nada apenas uma aguaceiro com sol de tarde e à hora de jantar uns 5 min de molha tolos que nem deu para molhar a estrada.
Ainda assim a manhã foi animada por um vento forte. 
vamos lá ver se amanhã se pode ver algo mais interessante!!!!


----------



## Rog (24 Fev 2008 às 00:07)

Por aqui ceu nublado
12,8ºC
93%HR
1021hpa


----------



## AnDré (24 Fev 2008 às 00:16)

E aqui o céu mantem-se encoberto.
O dia começou bem animado, a tarde prometeu festa, mas rapidamente tudo parou.
Às 16:30 parou o vento, parou a chuva, ficou a nebulosidade.

A precipitação não mais mexeu!
Hoje ficou-se em 22,7mm! Nada mau Mas com a chuvada que caiu a meio da tarde ainda pensei que até ao final do dia poderia alcançar os 30mm. Mas paciência. Pode ser que amanhã hajam novidades.
De qualquer maneira ultrapassei os 200mm de precipitação acumulada durante este mês de Fevereiro!

A nível de temperaturas, tudo muito ameno.
Tmin: 11,5ºC
Tmáx: 15,3ºC
Tactual: 13,4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (24 Fev 2008 às 00:32)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Precipitação total de 11,2 mm neste Sábado.

*Os agricultores estão de parabéns com esta chuva dispersa ao longo do dia.*


----------



## Turista (24 Fev 2008 às 00:57)

Aqui por Peniche, ontem, Sábado, máxima de 19ºC e mínima de 13,2ºC.
Agora estão uns "primaveris" 15,3ºC
Cumprimentos,


----------



## Brigantia (24 Fev 2008 às 01:13)

Boas,
Chuva para estes lados nem vê-la...
Neste momento 10,1ºC, 71HR e 1025hPa.


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Fev 2008 às 03:22)

Por aqui 1 mm...apenas mais um...em 24 horas...








Quanto aos avisos , gato escaldado de água fria tem medo...
Pois não!!!
Tudo não passou de um normal dia de Inverno tépido a sul.
Cá a Norte nem isso.
Uns pingos à tarde e depois ,
mais uma noite anormalmente  primaveril...
é o Inverno que vamos tendo......


----------



## Brigantia (24 Fev 2008 às 11:10)

Boas, hoje mínima de 8,8ºC. Neste momento 9,1ºC e 94HR. Na última hora 1,1mm.


----------



## Dan (24 Fev 2008 às 11:12)

Bom dia.

Por aqui, chuva e 8,9ºC.

A mínima ficou em 8,5ºC.


----------



## João Soares (24 Fev 2008 às 12:44)

Registei uma minima alta com *13,5ºC*

Por agora nao chove e tou com *15,3ºC*


----------



## Rog (24 Fev 2008 às 13:36)

boas,
Por aqui 13,9ºC
ceu parcialmente nublado
85%HR
1022hpa


----------



## AnDré (24 Fev 2008 às 14:00)

Olá pessoal!

Por aqui nada de novo.
Céu encoberto por nuvens baixas, de vez em quando ainda dá para ver algumas nuvens altas por cima delas, mas nada de especial. O sol continua sem brilhar por estes lados. Já para os lados da capital, vê-se de vez em quando alguns raios de sol.

Durante a noite não choveu nada. Mas há pouco caiu um aguaceiro.
A precipitação acumulada é de apenas e somente 0,3mm.

A temperatura, essa mantem-se elevada.
Até agora Tmin: 12,6ºC (a mais alta do mês); e Tmáx: 18,1ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Fev 2008 às 14:43)

Mais do mesmo e hoje um aguaceiro curto e forte às 5:20.

Rendeu apenas 0,6mm

Máximo Hoje:  18.9°C (13:56) 
Mínimo Hoje:  12.7°C (07:18) (mínima mais alta do mês)

Máximo Ontem:  16.4 °C (11:52) 
Mínimo Ontem:  12.3 °C (02:54) 

O Sol está a ganhar cada vez mais força e hoje o UV Index já chegou aos 4,5


----------



## Minho (24 Fev 2008 às 15:25)

Por Melgaço, aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã que acumularam 4.1mm

Temperatura 3ºC mais baixa do que ontem. Neste momento estão 14.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (24 Fev 2008 às 16:51)

Hoje a maxima nao ultrapassou os *18,7ºC*

Por agora ceu com abertas e *17,8ºC*


----------



## Fil (24 Fev 2008 às 17:58)

Boas. Aqui chuva fraca e fina a maior parte do dia que acumulou até agora 3,2 mm e com algum nevoeiro à mistura. A máxima foi de 10,7ºC às 00h, durante a tarde foi de 9,5ºC. A mínima foi de 8,2ºC.

Neste momento tenho 9,0ºC, 96% e 1025 hPa.


----------



## henriquesillva (24 Fev 2008 às 21:49)

*Boa noite:*

T min..................................13.1º
T máx.................................16.4º

H min..................................60%
H máx.................................83%

Pressão actual......................1019 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (24 Fev 2008 às 22:06)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 10,4 ºC (07h12); Temperatura máxima = 16,1 ºC (11h32); Temperatura actual = 10,4 ºC; pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa.

*Aguaceiros e trovoadas à tarde; regime de chuva fraca e aumento da intensidade do vento na última hora.*

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (dia 1 e dia 13); Temperatura máxima = 17,6 ºC (dia 20).


----------



## Turista (24 Fev 2008 às 22:34)

Boa Noite,
hoje foi um dia com muita chuva e com algumas trovoadas por volta das 15h  mas a partir das 18h a chuva quase parou.
A mínima foi interessante 13,5ºC e a máxima 18ºC.
Estão neste momento 14ºC, e assim a mínima de amanhã deverá ser mais baixa que a de hoje.
Cumprimentos,

Correcção: mínima de 12,8ºC (23:59)... parece que vai ser uma noite fria...


----------



## João Soares (24 Fev 2008 às 23:08)

Ainda nao sei ao certo a minima de hoje a temperatura ja desceu aos actuais *12,7ºC* e la pa meia noite tenho a minima


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2008 às 00:13)

O dia 24 por aqui, ficou marcado pela muita nebulosidade que ainda permitiu sonhar um pouco com trovoada, mas ela acabou por não aparecer. E até a chuva hoje me passou ao lado.
Apenas um aguaceiro ao final da manhã que rendeu 0,3mm.

A nível de temperaturas, foi um dia ameno.
Tmáx: 18,3ºC
Tmin: 11,8ºC (registada às 23:59).

A temperatura minima da madrugada de 24 havia-se ficado pelos 12,6ºC e era a temperatura minima mais alta do mês. Uma vez que o céu agora se encontra praticamente limpo, permitiu então que uma nova minima fosse estabelecida!

Por agora 11,7ºC


----------



## iceworld (25 Fev 2008 às 02:44)

Por aqui um dia de céu muito nublado tal como agora.
A temperatura esta nos 14.1º  e o vento esta fraco.
O trabalho esse durou até agora


----------



## vitamos (25 Fev 2008 às 09:34)

Bom Dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *14.7ºC* (a mínima mais alta do mês)
Tmax *19.1ºC*

Hoje acordei com céu pouco nublado. A temperatura durante a noite baixou aos *12.8ºC*, a pressão está em *1023 hPa* e a subir.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Fev 2008 às 09:40)

Mínimo Hoje:  7.5°C (06:22) 

Máximo Ontem:  18.9 °C (13:56) 
Mínimo Ontem:  11.3 °C (22:17) 
Precipitação Ontem: 1,2 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2008 às 09:53)

Boas pesssoal...bom inicio de semana para todos vocês  

Por aqui noite de céu praticamente limpo onde se destacavam bem as estrelas devido à ausência de pó.

Agora o céu está pouco nublado e assim se deve manter pelo resto do dia.

Tive uma mínima de 11.3ºC agora estou com 13.6ºC vamos lá ver se chegamos aos 19ºC ou 20ºC.

A pressão está nos 1020hpa o vento está fraco.

Faz hoje uma semana que andava o pessoal todo de Lisboa e Setubal como uma adrenalina do caraças por causa da chuva


----------



## João Soares (25 Fev 2008 às 10:45)

Esta um bom dia de sol com *16,1ºC*

A minima e que desceu abaixo dos 10ºC ficando com *9,9ºC*


----------



## Rog (25 Fev 2008 às 12:07)

Boas,
Por aqui ceu muito nublado
14,1ºC
84%HR
1024hpa


----------



## Gilmet (25 Fev 2008 às 13:33)

Boa tarde...

Afinal, ontem não tive a minima mais alta do mês, mas sim a 2º, embora também tivesse tido uma minima igual no dia 23

ANTEONTEM:
MÍNIMA: 11,8ºC
MÁXIMA: 16,3ºC

ONTEM:
MÍNIMA: 11,8ºC
MÁXIMA: 18,8ºC

Hoje a minima ficou em 10,4ºC
Neste momento tenho 17,6ºC, humidade a 68%, pressão a 1020 hPa

O ceu apresenta-se muito nublado por "cumulus mediocres"


----------



## dgstorm (25 Fev 2008 às 13:41)

Boas !
Tive uma minima de 8,4ºC... Agora sigo com 19.4ºC, ta de sol mas o ceu tem algumas nuvens !


----------



## HotSpot (25 Fev 2008 às 15:06)

Máxima do ano para já:

*21,6ºC*


----------



## Turista (25 Fev 2008 às 15:44)

Boa tarde,
por estes lados 20,5ºC e sol.. sol... sol... sol...


----------



## Gilmet (25 Fev 2008 às 15:48)

Por aqui os cumulus que enchem o céu, não tem feito a temperatura subir muito, pelo que a máxima até ao momento é de 19,1ºC.

Neste momento tenho 18,8ºC e 61% de humidade.
A pressão encontra-se nos 1019 hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2008 às 16:56)

Por aqui, tarde de sol de manhã alguns chuviscos mas nada de interessante, a Máxima de hoje foi de 19.7ºC


----------



## rbsmr (25 Fev 2008 às 16:58)

Vamos ter festa para 5ª feira ou não (talvez até antes?)?:


----------



## Gerofil (25 Fev 2008 às 18:03)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 9,5 ºC (05h34); *Temperatura máxima = 17,9 ºC (12h02); *Temperatura actual = 14,9 ºC; pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa.

*Muita nebulosidade de evolução durante a tarde, sem chuva.*

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (dia 1 e dia 13); *Temperatura máxima = 17,9 ºC (dia 25).*


----------



## mocha (25 Fev 2008 às 18:46)

epa estao a vir umas nuvens jeitosas de sul


----------



## HotSpot (25 Fev 2008 às 18:48)

mocha disse:


> epa estao a vir umas nuvens jeitosas de sul



E já me estão a largar água na tola. Esta célula tem muito mau aspecto, ou bom como quiserem


----------



## mocha (25 Fev 2008 às 18:49)

não consigo ver o radar!! alguem??


----------



## Gilmet (25 Fev 2008 às 18:52)

Boa tarde...

Aqui a máxima foi das mais altas do mês, com 20,3ºC
Neste momento tenho 14,4ºC

Há cerca de 2 horas, conseguia-se avistar um ligeiro nevoeiro na Serra de Sintra, mas agora desapareceu...

Humidade a 82%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a cerca de 5 km/h (com oscilações)

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 10,4ºC
MÁXIMA: 20,3ºC


----------



## HotSpot (25 Fev 2008 às 18:55)

Mocha, afinal é só fogo de artificio. Nem água em condições largou...


----------



## StormFairy (25 Fev 2008 às 19:08)

rbsmr disse:


> Vamos ter festa para 5ª feira ou não (talvez até antes?)?:



  Traduzam para linguagem de leigos na matéria .... isto quer dizer que ? ....


----------



## psm (25 Fev 2008 às 19:31)

boa noite 
não. irá se instalar o nosso amigo AA o sistema depressionário irá ser absorvido pelo que vem a esquerda da carta que é a corrente geral (jet stream) que tem muita velocidade pode-se ver pelas linhas de pressão (isobaras) distendidas na "vertical"no sentido sw ne.portanto nada de especial. é bom para quem gosta de sol.
ceu limpo, vento fraco(estoril)


----------



## Rog (25 Fev 2008 às 19:44)

Boas, por aqui 13,2ºC
ceu nublado
90 % HR
1024hpa


----------



## rbsmr (25 Fev 2008 às 20:26)

StormFairy disse:


> Traduzam para linguagem de leigos na matéria .... isto quer dizer que ? ....



É uma carta de superfície: mostra a previsão dos valores da pressão atmosférica - unidos pelas isóbaras (linhas que unem valores de pressão iguais) frentes frias (linhas com triângulos) e frentes quentes (linhas com semi circulos); frente oclusa quando se juntam as frentes frias e quentes.
Em princípio, segundo o pouco que li e o que me membro das minhas aulas de geografia do 12º ano numa depressão entre a frente fria e a frente quente vem chuva. É o que me parece nesta carta de superfície. Agora digam-me se estou certo!

Edição da mensagem original:

Mas parece que a carta de superfície já foi actualizada. A que eu inicialmente vi era diferente da actual.(é o que dá fazer os links directos para as figuras).

Para mais sobre a simbologia ver
http://www.meteoaeronautica.com/Simbolo.htm

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/guide/key.html#pressure


----------



## squidward (25 Fev 2008 às 20:39)

(25-02-2008)

T.Máx: +24.4ºC (temp. máxima do mês e ano)
T.Min: +10.9

ceu muito nublado


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2008 às 20:50)

Olá pessoal!
Dia estafante e não muito positivo! Esteve de acordo com o tempo de hoje.
Sol e poucas nuvens. Quarta-feira vou enterrar-me na areia da linha! 

Mas mergulhando na meteorologia.
Hoje foi de facto um dia quente. Eu não sei se é por estar localizado numa colina exposta a sul, ou se é do lugar em que está o meu sensor da temperatura, ou se é do próprio sensor ser da marca LIDL, mas hoje atingi uma máxima de 22,3ºC

Esteve assim tanto calor?
Quando cheguei às 16h estava realmente quente, e o termómetro marcava 19,8ºC, por isso, não sei bem o que aconteceu ao inicio da tarde para o termómetro chegar a tão alto valor. Mas uma coisa é certa, sol não lhe deu!
Já vou expor o meu caso num tópico mais apropriado!

Adiante, hoje:
Tmin:10,7ºC
Tmáx:22,3ºC
Precipitação: *0,0mm*

E sabem que mais? depois de terem vindo umas nuvens agradáveis de este (devem tevem ter vindo da Moita), que me deram ainda uma certa esperanda para o dia melhorar, veio a grande surpresa. Além de se terem desfeito pelo caminho até aqui, hoje, e agora, o vento está a soprar de... e adivinhem de onde?
De NNO!
É verdade! Sopra fraco a moderado de NNO! Nãoooo!

Temperatura actual:14,7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Fev 2008 às 20:54)

squidward disse:


> (25-02-2008)
> T.Máx: +24.4ºC (temp. máxima do mês e ano)



Cuidado com a radiação difusa, *squidward*.
Em dias como hoje, de céu nublado, as nuvens reflectem uma grande quantidade de radiação solar e, mesmo com o sensor à sombra, podes registar temperaturas ligeiramente acima das reais.
Peço desculpa por ter dito isto, mas é uma forma de te informar, para ires tendo atenção.
Isto não quer dizer que eu duvide dos teus valores, mas essa radiação pode inflacionar os valores em cerca de *2 ºC*.
Santarém teve uma máxima de *19,8 ºC*, segundo o I.M.

Fica bem.


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2008 às 21:03)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Cuidado com a radiação difusa, *squidward*.
> Em dias como hoje, de céu nublado, as nuvens reflectem uma grande quantidade de radiação solar e, mesmo com o sensor à sombra, podes registar temperaturas ligeiramente acima das reais.
> Peço desculpa por ter dito isto, mas é uma forma de te informar, para ires tendo atenção.
> Isto não quer dizer que eu duvide dos teus valores, mas essa radiação pode inflacionar os valores em cerca de *2 ºC*.
> ...



Acho que também sofro do mesmo problema. A verdade é que os dias crescem, e a radiação é cada vez maior! Tenho de tratar de arranjar uma sombrinha anti-radiação para o sensor


----------



## João Soares (25 Fev 2008 às 21:05)

Hoje tive uma maxima um pouco baixa *17,8ºC*

Por agora ceu limpo e *12,3ºC*


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Fev 2008 às 21:13)

boas

que grande dia de sol   ainda deu para fazer uma praia por volta das 15h, por volta das 17.30h no carro marcava 21º 

abraços


----------



## Rog (25 Fev 2008 às 21:21)

Boas, 
Por aqui 12,8ºC
86%HR
1025hpa
ceu nublado

Tive uma max. de 15,1ºC
e min de 11,6ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (25 Fev 2008 às 21:28)

*Boa noite:*

T min................................11.3º  (07h23)
T máx...............................19.4º  (15h51)

H min................................48%
H máx...............................73%

Pressão actual....................1021 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (25 Fev 2008 às 22:19)

Boas, neste momento tenho 12,5ºC, se bem que já tenha tido 12,4ºC
O vento, esse, devido aos prédios em redor e a uma "mazinha" localização do anemómetro, não sei bem de onde sopra, mas fui á janela e tambem me parece ser de N ou de NNO, com velocidades mais ou menos constantes de cerca de 7 km/h e wind chill nos 11ºC

Até agora, não tenho tido problemas com a radiação... tenho o sensor numa localização, em que, sem protecção apanha, no inverno cerca de 1 a 2 horas de sol, e no Verão cerca de 6, mas como tenho uma protecção (improvisada, com um cartão revestido e cheio de furos, mais pequenos onde o sol bate com mais força, mas funciona)...tudo bem

Humidade a 85%
Pressão a 1021 hPa


----------



## MSantos (25 Fev 2008 às 22:31)

Ola pessoal

Dia bem ameno aqui pelo Nordeste, O céu esteve nublado de manhã mas progressivamente foi limpando. Neste momento registo 8.4ºC


----------



## Rog (26 Fev 2008 às 00:05)

Por aqui ceu nublado 7/8
12,8ºC
84%HR
1025hpa


----------



## Brigantia (26 Fev 2008 às 00:31)

AnDré disse:


> Acho que também sofro do mesmo problema. A verdade é que os dias crescem, e a radiação é cada vez maior! Tenho de tratar de arranjar uma sombrinha anti-radiação para o sensor



A minha  estação também sofre desse problema
Hoje máxima de 18ºC, mínima de 5ºC e neste momento 6,1ºC, 97%HR e 1026hPA.


----------



## Turista (26 Fev 2008 às 01:12)

Boas, por estes lados 14,6ºC.
Ontem dia 25 a mínima foi de 11,5ºC e a máxima de 21,5ºC (não sei se é por a minha ser uma "Lidl station" mas está resguardada do sol directo)...
Cumprimentos,


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Fev 2008 às 10:03)

Sigo com 13,0 *C por Grândola.


----------



## squidward (26 Fev 2008 às 10:29)

quando sai de casa ás 7:30h estavam +9.7ºC, parece que o fresquinho regressou


----------



## squidward (26 Fev 2008 às 10:31)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Cuidado com a radiação difusa, *squidward*.
> Em dias como hoje, de céu nublado, as nuvens reflectem uma grande quantidade de radiação solar e, mesmo com o sensor à sombra, podes registar temperaturas ligeiramente acima das reais.
> Peço desculpa por ter dito isto, mas é uma forma de te informar, para ires tendo atenção.
> Isto não quer dizer que eu duvide dos teus valores, mas essa radiação pode inflacionar os valores em cerca de *2 ºC*.
> ...



é bem provavel que seja verdade, ja não e a 1ª vez que regista valores entre os 22ºC e 24ºC

cumps.


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2008 às 10:46)

Turista disse:


> Boas, por estes lados 14,6ºC.
> Ontem dia 25 a mínima foi de 11,5ºC e a máxima de 21,5ºC (não sei se é por a minha ser uma "Lidl station" mas está resguardada do sol directo)...
> Cumprimentos,



Bom dia pessoal!
Pois, no meu sensor também não existe contacto directo com o sol! Está no estendal virado para norte. Sol lá, apenas entre Abril e Agosto ao nascer e pôr do sol. Mas a verdade é que a radiação existe. Em Janeiro não era tão perceptivel, mas agora nota-se bem. Hoje antes de sair de casa, deixei uma espécie de sombrinha a 5cm de altura do sensor. Quando logo chegar a casa já vejo se resultou ou não. Se bem que hoje parece estar ainda mais calor que ontem.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Fev 2008 às 10:47)

Mínimo Hoje:  7.7°C (07:06)

Quanto ao filme do Radiation Shield (RS).

Qualquer estação oficial usa o RS. Um sensor que esteja colocado dentro de um equipamento destes consegue valores muito fiaveis, seja o sensor do LIDL, Davis ou Vaisala.

Qualquer outro sensor mesmo à sombra o dia todo, obtem valores que são...pura ficção. Ninguém consegue evitar, mesmo nestas condições a radiação difusa. Claro que com o aproximar do verão ainda se complica mais a situação.

E digo isto baseado na experiência que tive com o sensor da Oregon. Por mais que muda-se o sensor de sitio nunca consegui valores correctos. Aquiri na altura um RS da Davis para colocar o sensor da Oregon, coloquei-o ao sol na varanda e problema resolvido. É o equipamento que agora tem o Minho e podem ver fotos no site dele www.meteomelgaco.com

Mandam as regras internacionais que os sensores estejam colocados dentro de um RS ao sol e num local arejado.

Se fizerem um FARS (Fan-Aspired Radiation Shield) melhor ainda. O Daniel fez um e penso eu que esteja muito satisfeito com ele.

O filme de o RS afectar as minimas por o sensor estar muito protegido também é falso.

Se não se querem dar ao trabalho, façam como outros users do forum que teem o cuidado de avisar que a máxima é X mas o sensor não está colocado nas melhores condições.

Farto-me de "melgar" users do forum por causa disto porque o meu objectivo como o de todos penso eu, é obtermos a máxima fiabilidade nos nossos dados.

Já muitos users do forum fizeram RS e penso eu que eles assim como eu estamos disponiveis para ajudar a quem precisar na engraçada bricolage que é fazer este equipamento.


----------



## vitamos (26 Fev 2008 às 10:48)

Bom Dia!

Hoje sem cábula e recorrendo à memória porque não sei do meu caderninho de registos (deve ter ficado em casa na mesa do pequeno almoço...).

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *12,8ºC*
Tmax *20,8ºC*


Hoje tive uma mínima matinal bem mais baixa em relação aos últimos dias (*10,4ºC*). Mas quando saí de casa a temperatura já estava próxima dos 13ºC e a subir em flecha! Pressão em *1026* hPa.


----------



## Rog (26 Fev 2008 às 11:17)

Por aqui ceu nublado por stratus 7/8
12,7ºC
94%HR
1025hpa
min. 11,1ºC


----------



## GFVB (26 Fev 2008 às 11:32)

Bom dia a todos!

Céu limpo, temperatura amena. Nada de novo


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2008 às 11:45)

HotSpot disse:


> Mínimo Hoje:  7.7°C (07:06)
> 
> Quanto ao filme do Radiation Shield (RS).
> 
> ...




Acho que tens toda a razão!
Por mais "sombrinhas" que possa pôr no sensor haverão sempre erros (por mais pequenos que sejam), na temperatura máxima. Vou ter o cuidado de mencionar isso sempre que a referir aqui no forum.

Agora vivo naquele dilema de "Será que vale a pena construir um RS? Mesmo morando num prédio a uns quantos metros de altura? E ponho-o onde? Também fixo ao estendal? Será um bom spot?"
Se calhar o melhor mesmo era comprar uma estação meteorológica como deve ser, mas o facto de morar num prédio é à partida logo uma desmotivação. Só de pensar que tenho de pôr tudo no telhado. Não sei se os vizinhos iam achar muita piada Ainda por cima nesta maluquice não tenho muito apoio dos meus pais. Já com o pluviometro foi o que foi, então com todos os outros instrumentos, acho que seria mesmo uma batalha dificil. Como dizia um membro deste forum há uns dias: "Os pais não percebem o que é ser um meteomaluco".
Acho que vou ter de viver na insatisfação de não poder fazer nada por agora.


----------



## vitamos (26 Fev 2008 às 12:03)

AnDré disse:


> Acho que tens toda a razão!
> Por mais "sombrinhas" que possa pôr no sensor haverão sempre erros (por mais pequenos que sejam), na temperatura máxima. Vou ter o cuidado de mencionar isso sempre que a referir aqui no forum.
> 
> Agora vivo naquele dilema de "Será que vale a pena construir um RS? Mesmo morando num prédio a uns quantos metros de altura? E ponho-o onde? Também fixo ao estendal? Será um bom spot?"
> ...



Dilema em duplicado André! Por mais que possa concordar neste momento não consigo construir um radiation shield. Isto porque já sabe Deus o trabalhão que eu tive para conseguir uma localização  Sem varanda, sem telhado disponível, sem possibilidade de furar as parede por fora do prédio... Tive que ser engenhoso.

Agora algo que consegui foi um efeito que não é o de um radiation shield, mas que a meu ver minimiza erros em ralação á temperatura máxima. O sensor ficou num espaço arejado, mas relativamente protegido, uma vez que se encontra preso a uma tubagem de PVC (penso...) devidamente isolado, mas de forma a que exista passagem de ar... Não tenho qualquer exposição solar! Desta forma os poucos registos (dois meses) mostram uma relativa aproximação ás temperaturas máximas recolhidas pelo IM (por vezes apenas umas décimas inferiores). A bela sem senão é que as mínimas são elevadas algo que me preocupava deveras. Depois verifiquei que tal problema não era da microlocalização, primeiro porque várias "microlocalizações" não alteravam o valor das temperaturas, depois por me aperceber que de facto a minha rua pela geografia do local se encontra demasiado "abrigada". Ora não posso lutar contra este facto 

Os valores que apresento (e quanto muito posso pensar num texto para assinatura) são as que obtenho no meu sensor LIDL, na melhor localização possível no local onde habito, afectada de todos os eventuais erros daí decorrentes e mais ainda pela ausência de RS.
Mas neste momento não tenho outra solução 

Se algum dia me disserem para não colocar os meus valores por acharem que não sãio minimamente credíveis, eu não os colocarei mantendo o registo para mim, continuando a participar sem problemas no fórum  MAs penso que isso não será necessário uma vez que não serei o único certamente nestas condições 

Abraços!


----------



## Gilmet (26 Fev 2008 às 12:12)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda por cima nesta maluquice não tenho muito apoio dos meus pais. Já com o pluviometro foi o que foi, então com todos os outros instrumentos, acho que seria mesmo uma batalha dificil. Como dizia um membro deste forum há uns dias: "Os pais não percebem o que é ser um meteomaluco".
> Acho que vou ter de viver na insatisfação de não poder fazer nada por agora.



Os pais... se não fossem eles já estaria com tudo colacado no telhado
Mas dizem que por motivos de segurança...

Quanto a um radiation Shield ou a um FARS, estou cada vez mais incitado a construir um, mas como já foi referido... onde o por? Nem sequer varanda em condiçoes tenho...

Os valores até agora não me têm desiludido (têm ficado próximos dos das estações próximas), pelo que penso que, por agora, não irei alterar muito a situação... Talvez quando arranjar casa própria, mas aí já vão existir "microestações", com uma fiabilidade incrivel, e que se poderão por em qualquer lado...

Voltando a valores:

Tive uma minima muito jeitosa, abaixo dos 10ºC, na verdade, quase que chegava aos 8ºC... foi de *9,1ºC*

No momento registo 16,4ºC, sendo que a máxima até agora é de 16,6ºC
O vento tem estado constante, sempre acima dos 6 km/h, chegando por vezes aos 14 km/h
Humidade a 67%
Pressão, essa, sempre a subir... 1024 hPa


----------



## HotSpot (26 Fev 2008 às 12:23)

vitamos disse:


> Se algum dia me disserem para não colocar os meus valores por acharem que não sãio minimamente credíveis, eu não os colocarei mantendo o registo para mim, continuando a participar sem problemas no fórum  MAs penso que isso não será necessário uma vez que não serei o único certamente nestas condições



Nada disso. Ninguém está proibido de colocar dados por favor...

Voltando ao principal...também sei o que são limitações para colocar sensores e quem nada pode fazer paciência.

Um RS não tem que ser um "monstro". A mim aconteceu-me o mesmo que  outros membros do forum devem estar a pensar neste momento, aquilo com os pratos fica grande...nada disso. Os pratos utilizados não são os utilizados em refeições, são mais os de sobremesa que são mais pequenos.

Em Portugal é quase impossível uma localização que permita ter o sensor à sombra o ano inteiro.

Quem ainda não teve o sensor exposto de verão vai passar por uma situação complicada. Cada dia que passa as sombras encurtam e sensor apanha com mais radiação e apetece mandar cabeçadas na parede porque torna-se dificil encontrar uma solução para a localização do sensor.


----------



## Dan (26 Fev 2008 às 12:34)

Uns chuviscos que mal dão para molhar o chão e 12,5ºC.

Mínima de 2,9ºC.


----------



## vitamos (26 Fev 2008 às 12:54)

HotSpot disse:


> Em Portugal é quase impossível uma localização que permita ter o sensor à sombra o ano inteiro.



CAro HotSpot a vida dá tanta volta que sei lá se no Verão já estarei noutro poiso onde já tenha condições para por um RS ou até quiçá ja tenha outra estação meteorológica... quem sabe! 

Agora por mais pequeno que seja o RS neste momento não dá mesmo (qualquer dia até ponho umas fotos). É que nem espaço para tirar o sensor do sítio... Tenho que fazer uma ginástica que nem te passa pela cabeça 

Mas quanto à tua frase que citei... olha que talvez eu tenha o sensor nesse sítio! Mesmo quando o sol rodar  Mas obviamente que as tuas palavras são as mais acertadas e idealmente espero que o futuro me traga melhores condições de registo meteorológico, uma vez que esta "panca" vai continuar para minha alegria e desespero daqueles que me rodeiam  . E aí não só RS, como equipamento em condições e um site bem catita como o teu (que já conhecia antes de conhecer o MeteoPT)! Tudo muda e já tive mais longe de até na vida profissional estar ligado a fenómenos meteorológicos! 

PAra já sinto-me bem aqui com todos vocês! 


Agora fora este "off topic" todo e antes que os moderadores do fórum me mandem com uma bigorna em cima ou me expulsem por tagarelice desadequada  digo que o dia por aqui está de céu praticamente limpo e uma temperatura agradável embora sopre uma brisa bem fresquinha...


----------



## Rog (26 Fev 2008 às 17:09)

Céu encoberto 8/8
13,5ºC e 91%HR
a max não foi alem dos 13,8ºC
1025hpa


----------



## Gilmet (26 Fev 2008 às 17:18)

Boas

Aqui, não sei se foram as nuvens ou o vento constante, mas a máxima não subiu muito... ficou em 18,3ºC, ás 14:35...

Agora tenho 16,9ºC, o vento não tem abrandado, pelo que se mantem constante, ultrapassando frequentemente os 10 km/h.
A humidade está a descer... neste momento 69%, sendo que há pouco estava em +75%, e a Serra apresentava algum nevoeiro...
Pressão um pouco mais baixa, a 1022 hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Fev 2008 às 17:35)

Boas, raio do 2º semestre que ainda agora começou ontem e o horário quase não dá para respirar, por aqui dia quentinho, as ninas já andam menos vestidas  o que é bom.

Máxima: 20.6ºC e mínima de 11.9ºC


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2008 às 17:38)

Gilmet disse:


> Talvez quando arranjar casa própria, mas aí já vão existir "microestações", com uma fiabilidade incrivel, e que se poderão por em qualquer lado...



É exactamente isso Gil

Por agora vou ter de me aguentar com o que consigo.
A Tmin foi de 10,4ºC aqui. A máxima ficou-se nos 21,8ºC (lá está a radiação difusa a actuar). Ainda assim não vou desistir. Vou tentar minimar isto o mais que consiga. Talvez invente um outro tipo de RS.

Mas já agora, *Hotspot*, gostei da ideia dos pratos de sobremesa. É que isso se calhar já dava para pendurar no estendal.  Também tens ventilador incorporado como o Daniel Vilão? 

Por agora 16,5ºC. Vento de NO, e céu a limpar, depois de muitas nuvens durante a tarde.


----------



## João Soares (26 Fev 2008 às 18:08)

Hoje minima de *9,2ºC* e maxima recorde de *22,8ºC* nao pensei que subisse tanto

Por agora ceu encoberto e *14,7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (26 Fev 2008 às 18:36)

Tenho reparado que, frequentemente na Primavera e no Outono, pouco antes do pôr do sol, a Serra de Sintra é tapada po nuvens, que originam nevoeiro...
Mas é curioso que esse fenómeno acontece em maior numero de vezes no inicio da Primavera e no Outono e fica limitado á Serra... sei que esta atrai neblusidade, mas pergunto, porque que este fenómeno acontece em maior numero na Primavera e Outono e ao pôr do sol? Deve ser ignorancia minha, mas alguem sabe porque?

Aqui fica a foto de agora:







É interessante ficar á janela a ver as nuvens a formarem-se e ao fim de algum tempo, a taparem completamente a Serra...


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2008 às 18:41)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 9,9 ºC (07h09); *Temperatura máxima = 19,4 ºC (15h00)*; Temperatura actual = 15,7 ºC; pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa.

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (dia 1 e dia 13); *Temperatura máxima = 19,4 ºC (dia 26)*.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Fev 2008 às 19:56)

AnDré disse:


> Mas já agora, *Hotspot*, gostei da ideia dos pratos de sobremesa. É que isso se calhar já dava para pendurar no estendal.  Também tens ventilador incorporado como o Daniel Vilão?



A minha já trazia FARS de origem. Podes ver aqui


----------



## psm (26 Fev 2008 às 20:22)

vou tentar dar a resposta  do facto da serra de sintra estar (coberta de nuvens ou de nevoeiro).a estação mais frequente por sinal é o verão,e a razão tem haver com o predominio do vento de N NW que vindos do oceano atlantico carregados de humidade ao subir o flanco norte da serra se irão condensar até encontrar uma camada de ar estavel e seco, esse capacete ou o famoso BARRÂO varia em altitude conforme essa inversão de temperatura "suba ou desça". vamos imaginar o seguinte a agua do mar á superficie tem 17 graus e ao encontrar a serra começa a aparecer nuvens aos 200 m  de altitude e elas deixam-se de formar aos 600m pois a essa altitude poderá ter encontrado 19 graus. esta poderá ser uma das explicações a outra poderá ser aos 600m a humidade relativa ser muito reduzida podendo a temperatura até ser inferior isto tem que ocorrer em determinadas condições de pressão atmosférica (depende da entrada de ar frio em altitude o barrão sobe muito,se em altitude ficar mais quente desaparece) isto tudo tem que estar sintonia com a deslocação da depressão de origem termica no interior da peninsula mais a norte ou sul.
o aparecer das nuvens a tarde ou de manhã tem haver com o arrefecimento,pois que durante o dia o aquecimento irá fazer o inverso, isto depende de varios factores(só dei exemplo de 2 deles)

tentei resumir um fenómeno que acontece muito na serra de sintra,as vezes na serra de monchique e noutro local do verão que é a serra da boa viagem ,que de menor altitude.


----------



## henriquesillva (26 Fev 2008 às 20:52)

*Boa Noite:*

T min.........................................11.2º
T máx........................................18.0º

H min.........................................51%
H máx........................................81%

Pressão actual............................1022 hPa


----------



## Rog (26 Fev 2008 às 21:05)

Boas,
Por aqui 13ºC
94%HR
1026hpa


----------



## HotSpot (26 Fev 2008 às 21:15)

Máximo Hoje:  21.6°C (15:19) 
Mínimo Hoje:  7.7°C (07:06) 

A máxima é igual à de ontem e é para já máxima do ano: *21,6ºC*

Agora o céu está praticamente limpo e bem estrelado. Vento entre o calmo e 3 km/h de NO.


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2008 às 21:38)

HotSpot disse:


> A minha já trazia FARS de origem. Podes ver aqui



Fogo... Que sonho!
Mas jamais a dona Lurdes permitiria ter algo assim na sua janela. "Olha que ter pote desses no estendal..."

Enfim... Com 21anos e a meio do curso, ainda me é dificil sonhar com algo assim. Mas já não falta tudo!

Obrigado *Hotspot*

13,5ºC por aqui


----------



## Gilmet (26 Fev 2008 às 22:40)

psm disse:


> vou tentar dar a resposta  do facto da serra de sintra estar (coberta de nuvens ou de nevoeiro).a estação mais frequente por sinal é o verão,e a razão tem haver com o predominio do vento de N NW que vindos do oceano atlantico carregados de humidade ao subir o flanco norte da serra se irão condensar até encontrar uma camada de ar estavel e seco, esse capacete ou o famoso BARRÂO varia em altitude conforme essa inversão de temperatura "suba ou desça". vamos imaginar o seguinte a agua do mar á superficie tem 17 graus e ao encontrar a serra começa a aparecer nuvens aos 200 m  de altitude e elas deixam-se de formar aos 600m pois a essa altitude poderá ter encontrado 19 graus. esta poderá ser uma das explicações a outra poderá ser aos 600m a humidade relativa ser muito reduzida podendo a temperatura até ser inferior isto tem que ocorrer em determinadas condições de pressão atmosférica (depende da entrada de ar frio em altitude o barrão sobe muito,se em altitude ficar mais quente desaparece) isto tudo tem que estar sintonia com a deslocação da depressão de origem termica no interior da peninsula mais a norte ou sul.
> o aparecer das nuvens a tarde ou de manhã tem haver com o arrefecimento,pois que durante o dia o aquecimento irá fazer o inverso, isto depende de varios factores(só dei exemplo de 2 deles)
> 
> tentei resumir um fenómeno que acontece muito na serra de sintra,as vezes na serra de monchique e noutro local do verão que é a serra da boa viagem ,que de menor altitude.



Obrigado pela explicação... já percebo melhor...

No momento tenho 11,9ºC, mas já tive 11,8ºC.
O vento continua constante, a 7 km/h, vindo de NNO, orientando-me pela direcção das nuvens...
A humidade está nos 93%
Pressão a 1023 hPa

E por falar em nevoeiro, esta noite parece que o vamos ter... o vento de NNO, traz essas nuvens, que cada vez estão mais próximas

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 9,1ºC
MÁXIMA: 18,3ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (26 Fev 2008 às 22:53)

psm disse:


> vou tentar dar a resposta  do facto da serra de sintra estar (coberta de nuvens ou de nevoeiro).a estação mais frequente por sinal é o verão,e a razão tem haver com o predominio do vento de N NW que vindos do oceano atlantico carregados de humidade ao subir o flanco norte da serra se irão condensar até encontrar uma camada de ar estavel e seco, esse capacete ou o famoso BARRÂO varia em altitude conforme essa inversão de temperatura "suba ou desça". vamos imaginar o seguinte a agua do mar á superficie tem 17 graus e ao encontrar a serra começa a aparecer nuvens aos 200 m  de altitude e elas deixam-se de formar aos 600m pois a essa altitude poderá ter encontrado 19 graus. esta poderá ser uma das explicações a outra poderá ser aos 600m a humidade relativa ser muito reduzida podendo a temperatura até ser inferior isto tem que ocorrer em determinadas condições de pressão atmosférica (depende da entrada de ar frio em altitude o barrão sobe muito,se em altitude ficar mais quente desaparece) isto tudo tem que estar sintonia com a deslocação da depressão de origem termica no interior da peninsula mais a norte ou sul.
> o aparecer das nuvens a tarde ou de manhã tem haver com o arrefecimento,pois que durante o dia o aquecimento irá fazer o inverso, isto depende de varios factores(só dei exemplo de 2 deles)
> 
> tentei resumir um fenómeno que acontece muito na serra de sintra,as vezes na serra de monchique e noutro local do verão que é a serra da boa viagem ,que de menor altitude.



boas

e em relação a estas duas serras ??  eu aqui da minha casa vejo bem  duas serras a de Sintra  e da Arrábida  e sem duvida que a de sintra cria muito mais vezes.

mas qual o motivo ?  será porque uma está com a vertente sul a tocar no mar e a outra a norte, será porque o vento  predominante é de  N NO e não de S SE será a localização geográfica o formato a altitude  ?? 

abraços


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2008 às 23:01)

Gilmet disse:


> Tenho reparado que, frequentemente na Primavera e no Outono, pouco antes do pôr do sol, a Serra de Sintra é tapada po nuvens, que originam nevoeiro...
> Mas é curioso que esse fenómeno acontece em maior numero de vezes no inicio da Primavera e no Outono e fica limitado á Serra... sei que esta atrai neblusidade, mas pergunto, porque que este fenómeno acontece em maior numero na Primavera e Outono e ao pôr do sol? Deve ser ignorancia minha, mas alguem sabe porque?
> 
> 
> É interessante ficar á janela a ver as nuvens a formarem-se e ao fim de algum tempo, a taparem completamente a Serra...




Aqui pelo Norte também é muito frequente quanto está vento de Oeste e Noroeste e não esteja calor formarem-se nuvens orográficas nas serras ou montes junto ao mar.  

O processo está simplesmente relacionado com a descida de temperatura à medida que o ar sobe até ao momento em que a temperatura desce até ao ponto de orvalho. Atingido esse ponto, a humidade contidade no ar condensa-se formando as nuvens. Percorrida o topo da Serra quando o ar começa a descer, começa a temperatura a subir (chamam-se a estes processos de arrefecimento/aquecimento adiabáticos), elevando o ponto de orvalho.


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2008 às 23:07)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> e em relação a estas duas serras ??  eu aqui da minha casa vejo bem  duas serras a de Sintra  e da Arrábida  e sem duvida que a de sintra cria muito mais vezes.
> 
> ...



Eu acho que tem mesmo a ver com a humidade. A zona da costa a norte de sintra (do Magoito à praia grande) é muito mais humida que a zona norte da serra da Arrábia (Caparica, fonte da telha...). logo menos humidade = menos formação de nevoeiro na serra!
digo eu...


Bem, por aqui 12,4ºC


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2008 às 23:13)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> e em relação a estas duas serras ??  eu aqui da minha casa vejo bem  duas serras a de Sintra  e da Arrábida  e sem duvida que a de sintra cria muito mais vezes.
> 
> ...




Sem estar 100% seguro, penso que estará relacionado com o facto que com ventos de NW (seta a branco da imagem) a Serra de Sintra estar mais exposta, com o ar carregado ao máximo de humidade pois vem directamente do mar. O mesmo ar quando chega à Serra da Arrábida que entretanto já perdeu alguma da humidade, tendo aumentado o seu ponto de saturação.


----------



## Luis França (26 Fev 2008 às 23:49)

Como residente assíduo da costa norte de Sintra junto à costa desde 1972 verifico que tal acontece, com mais frequência, na encosta norte que, sendo muito mais arborizada com árvores perenes e caducifólias, uma grande rede hidrográfica de fontes, regatos e ribeiros, um rio, torna-se bastante húmida durante qualquer estação (quer seja de Verão, com muito calor, ou Outono/Inverno com frio e chuva) com o vento N ou NW.  A encosta sul é mais descarnada e as árvores são, na maioria, pinheiros e eucaliptos; a ponta oeste, só na Peninha se encontram cedros e afins, também gerando nevoeiro denso.

Depois há o tempo das 4 estações num só dia, como na Madeira (Rog e Hawk sabem do que estou a falar): sol forte pela manhã, ao meio dia fica tudo forrado de denso nevoeiro, à tarde desata a chover cacimba ou mais forte na serra e `noite dentro a temperatura baixa muito.


----------



## iceworld (27 Fev 2008 às 00:30)

Neste momento estou com 12.1º  com céu pouco nublado.
Tenho participado muito pouco pois o trabalho  parece nunca mais acabar


----------



## psm (27 Fev 2008 às 07:10)

> Depois há o tempo das 4 estações num só dia, como na Madeira (Rog e Hawk sabem do que estou a falar): sol forte pela manhã, ao meio dia fica tudo forrado de denso nevoeiro, à tarde desata a chover cacimba ou mais forte na serra e `noite dentro a temperatura baixa muito.



bom dia.
desculpa corrigir, mas quando eu fiz o meu post me referi ao verão que é a estação aonde ocorre mais vezes este fenómeno. na maioria das vezes as manhãs são cobertas de nevoeiro ou estratos cumulos dissipam-se geralmente por volta 11,12ou13 horas da manhã voltando muitas vezes, o dia a ficar com nuvens ou nevoeiro por volta das 18 ou 19 (volto a referir que é um fenómeno muito complicado de prever tem muitas variaveis a principal é  a que niveis(altitude) está a inversão de temperatura).tenho casa a norte da serra de sintra(assafora) neste sitio onde vivo ás vezes á nevoeiros que têm uma espessura de 100 metros ou 250 metros e na serra de sintra está limpa nos topos (tentar ver da peninha o manto branco que existe a norte da serra) um dos exemplos das inversões de temperatura :colares 19 graus nevoeiro cerrado peninha 24 graus céu limpo).
esqueci-me da serra arrabida.tambem outro dos factores desta parte norte da serra está +-  ligeiramente orientada SW NE . é raro mas acontece, quando os ventos no verão são de S a parte S da serra de sintra fica coberta de nuvens.
só mais uma referencia.quando estão nevoeiros com pouca espessura a N da serra, a S da mesma está um calor abrasador (estoril) a serra é um "MURO"


mais uma curiosidade da serra de sintra (precipitação)cabo da roca+-480mm altitude 140m  cruz alta+-1050mm 512m.


----------



## vitamos (27 Fev 2008 às 10:26)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *10,4ºC*
Tmax *19,4ºC
*
Hoje ás 8h30m tinha 13,1ºC. Durante a noite registei *12,9ºC*. A pressão está nos *1025 hPa* e apesar de isso indicar sol na previsão da estação, o céu encontra-se totalmente encoberto e de vez em quando cai um ou outro chuvisco.


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2008 às 10:45)

Bom dia pessoal!

Por aqui céu muito nublado, e caiem agora uns pingos de chuva. Mas nada de especial.
Quanto a temperaturas, tive uma minima de 10,9ºC e estou agora com 16,0ºC


----------



## Rog (27 Fev 2008 às 10:49)

Bom dia, 
13,7ºC
95%HR
1026hpa
ceu nublado 6/8 por estratocumulos


----------



## ppereira (27 Fev 2008 às 11:41)

estão 2ºC na torre e a chover.
para sábado estão a prever 10ºC.
pronto... quando derreter a neve que ainda lá resiste desaparece o último vestígio que o inverno 2007/08 ocorreu em Portugal.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2008 às 11:45)

Malta do inteiror centro e norte já chuvisca não ??  porque aqui estou com 16.3ºC


----------



## vitamos (27 Fev 2008 às 11:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Malta do inteiror centro e norte já chuvisca não ??  porque aqui estou com 16.3ºC



Confirma-se pelo "semi interior centro"... chuvinha muito miudinha e céu totalmente encoberto!


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2008 às 11:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Malta do inteiror centro e norte já chuvisca não ??  porque aqui estou com 16.3ºC



Confirma-se no extremo Nordeste chove moderadamente, não tenho dados da temperatura


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2008 às 12:16)

Bom dia a todos!!

Durante a noite tivemos algum nevoeiro, mas durante a madrugada dissipou-se...
A minima ficou em 10,2ºC
Neste momento tenho 15,8ºC, mas há pouco tinha 16,1ºC e uns minutos antes 14,8ºC
Humidade a 76%
Pressão a 1022 hPa

Há pouco caíu alguma chuva... O meu pluviometro não chegou a contabilizar nada, mas deve ter ficado pelos 0,2/0,3mm


----------



## ACalado (27 Fev 2008 às 12:24)

Boas por aqui já chove  11.2ºc


----------



## Serrano (27 Fev 2008 às 13:56)

Isso mesmo "vizinho", na Covilhã estamos com chuva fraca e 11.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2008 às 14:15)

Boa tarde a todos! Aqui a mínima ficou nos 10,8ºC já vai para 11 dias em que a mínima não desce abaixo dos 10ºC...

Neste momento o céu está pouco nublado ao final da manha ainda pingou mas ficou por ai...temp. 18,0ºC, humidade 51%, pressão 1022hpa,vento  7,9 km/h W o máximo até agora do dia


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2008 às 14:16)

11,5 km/h o máximo até agora


----------



## mocha (27 Fev 2008 às 15:12)

boas, por aqui o ceu ta nublado, 20ºC


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2008 às 15:39)

Máximo Hoje:  20.7°C (14:07) 
Mínimo Hoje:  8.3°C (04:44) 
Rajada Hoje:  20.9 km/h (15:00) 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.2 mm 

Dado curioso do programa de prognosticos WXSIM das 11H que tenho no site.

Para Domingo céu limpo e temperaturas previstas max *24ºC*/min *6ºC*

Excelente software que não costuma falhar por muito.

http://www.meteomoita.com/previsao.php


----------



## Rog (27 Fev 2008 às 17:10)

Boas, por aqui ceu encoberto por stratus 8/8
14,8ºC
78%HR
1025hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Fev 2008 às 17:16)

Boa tarde. continuo ausente do forum

Aqyui por Braga céu encoberto e chuva moderada


----------



## Rog (27 Fev 2008 às 17:19)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa tarde. continuo ausente do forum
> 
> Aqyui por Braga céu encoberto e chuva moderada



Ausente, mas presente sempre que possível, pelo que me é dado ver
Para quando o regresso às ilhas?


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2008 às 18:16)

Boa tarde...
A máxima ficou em 17,8ºC ás 13:49, e agora registo 14,8ºC
O ceu está escuro e completamente encoberto...
Vento a 3 km/h
Humidade a 83%
Pressão a 1021 hPa

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 10,2ºC
MÁXIMA: 17,8ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Fev 2008 às 19:03)

Rog disse:


> Ausente, mas presente sempre que possível, pelo que me é dado ver
> Para quando o regresso às ilhas?



Amigo Rog! Regresso dia 3 de Março a São Miguel.  Nesse dia á noite voltaremos a ter aqui no forum dados da Lagoa


----------



## ajrebelo (27 Fev 2008 às 20:36)

boas

já repararam que o radar do IM diz que está a chover 





realmente existe nuvens no céu, será estas nuvens a causa do erro do radar? 

abraços


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2008 às 21:23)

Olá pessoal!
O dia de hoje foi marcada por periodos de muita nebulosidade, vento fraco de NO/ONO mas nada de precipitação. Quer dizer, caíram uns pingos a meio da manhã, mas completamente insignificantes.

Tmáx: 18,0ºC
Tmin: 10,9ºC
Temperatura actual: 13,5ºC


----------



## dgstorm (27 Fev 2008 às 21:32)

Aqui choveu o dia todo ! 

Tive uma maxima de 17,3ºC !

E agora sigo com 13,3ºC !


----------



## Nuno (27 Fev 2008 às 21:36)

dgstorm disse:


> Aqui choveu o dia todo !
> 
> Tive uma maxima de 17,3ºC !
> 
> E agora sigo com 13,3ºC !



Aqui teve um grande dia  Sol  e algumas nuvenzitas ui que saudades já  Aproveitar um pouco de cada dia seija qual o tempo que for, e assim é que deve ser sempre


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2008 às 21:40)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> já repararam que o radar do IM diz que está a chover
> 
> ...




Aqui efectivamente cairam umas pingas de água para surpresa minha, mas mal se notava pelo chão, apenas pelos pará-brisas dos automóveis.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2008 às 21:40)

Pois é...parece que a temperatura está a ter dificuldade em descer, mas o céu já está a abrir, realmente o RADAR está estranho...

Neste momento tenho 13,1ºC, humiadade a 86%, pressão a 1021 hPa...
O vento acalmou , visto que agora varia entre os 0,0 km/h e os 0,3 km/h

Precipitação hoje: 0,2mm (o meu pluviometro tem resolução de 0,5mm por isso indica 0, mas eu sei que choveu por isso este numero deve estar próximo da realidade) ocorrida cerca das 11h e 18:30 +-


----------



## henriquesillva (27 Fev 2008 às 21:46)

*Boa noite:*

T min.................................11,6º
T máx................................15.7º

H min.................................69%
H máx................................89%

Pressão actual.....................1019 hPa


----------



## Rog (27 Fev 2008 às 21:52)

Boas, Por aqui ceu pouco nublado 
11,1ºC
85%HR
1026hpa


----------



## meteo (27 Fev 2008 às 22:48)

aqui em paço de arcos chuviscou as 8 da noite...aproximadamente 1 minuto


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2008 às 22:53)

Boa noite a todos !
Quanto ao dia de ontem, participei no fórum, mas através do telemóvel, pelo que não deu para estar por aqui durante muito tempo.
Ontem, por volta das 8:10h, estavam *9,0 ºC* perto da Moita, segundo o meu carro, e *6,0 ºC* no Poceirão.
Cheguei a Grândola por volta das 8:45h, com *11,0 ºC*.
O máximo que o carro marcou foi de *22,5 ºC* e acredito, porque estava mesmo bastante calor, mesmo à sombra, em Grândola. O sol estava muito forte.
Depois, por volta das 17:30h, segui para Alcácer do Sal, onde o carro marcava *19,0 ºC* e nem uma brisa soprava, ainda se sentia o calor.
O dia foi marcado pelo sol forte, com o céu a alternar entre o pouco nublado e o limpo.


----------



## Rog (27 Fev 2008 às 23:32)

Boas, por aqui 10,5ºC
86%HR
1026hpa
ceu pouco nublado


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2008 às 23:37)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 10,4 ºC (07h18); *Temperatura máxima = 19,9 ºC (09h53); *Temperatura actual = 11,2 ºC; pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa.

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (dia 1 e dia 13); *Temperatura máxima = 19,9 ºC (dia 27).*


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2008 às 23:40)

Hoje sim esteve um dia de primavera-praia... 

Lá ao longe umas nuvenzitas que me pareciam estar lá pro Alentejo. Os restos da superficie frontal...

Ao menos que sirva pra secar a roupa.


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2008 às 23:42)

meteo disse:


> aqui em paço de arcos chuviscou as 8 da noite...aproximadamente 1 minuto



És de Paço de Arcos ? Olha um vizinho ....


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2008 às 00:04)

Ena pá estou com 14.3ºC  será que esta amenidade vai ser compensada...esperemos que sim 

Bom ontem diverti-me a fazer mais um timelapse aqui fica...peço desculpa pela qualidade.


----------



## Rog (28 Fev 2008 às 00:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ena pá estou com 14.3ºC  será que esta amenidade vai ser compensada...esperemos que sim
> 
> Bom ontem diverti-me a fazer mais um timelapse aqui fica...peço desculpa pela qualidade.



O video ficou interessante

Sigo com 11ºC


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2008 às 00:47)

Hey pessoal!
Está neste momento a cair um "burrifo" por aqui. Só molha mesmo as pedras da calçada, porque de resto está tudo sequinho!

A temperatura segue amena, estabilizada nos 13,6ºC

Boa noite!


----------



## iceworld (28 Fev 2008 às 01:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ena pá estou com 14.3ºC  será que esta amenidade vai ser compensada...esperemos que sim
> 
> Bom ontem diverti-me a fazer mais um timelapse aqui fica...peço desculpa pela qualidade.



Ficou bem o vídeo 
Por aqui sigo com 13.2º de temperatura 

Do Inverno só restam 22 dias... depois vem AS CAMBALHOTAS


----------



## Gilmet (28 Fev 2008 às 08:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ena pá estou com 14.3ºC  será que esta amenidade vai ser compensada...esperemos que sim
> 
> Bom ontem diverti-me a fazer mais um timelapse aqui fica...*peço desculpa pela qualidade.*



Está excelente Mário... a qualidade está muito boa!

Ora, por aqui a minima ficou em 12,0ºC (sendo até agora a mais alta do mês)
Durante a noite precipitou, sendo que até agora vai em cerca de 2mm

Neste momento tenho 13,1ºC
O céu está muito nublado, humidade a 93% e pressão a 1022 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Fev 2008 às 08:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ena pá estou com 14.3ºC  será que esta amenidade vai ser compensada...esperemos que sim
> 
> Bom ontem diverti-me a fazer mais um timelapse aqui fica...peço desculpa pela qualidade.



O vídeo está muito bom !


----------



## mocha (28 Fev 2008 às 10:24)

bom dia, por aqui ja chove


----------



## vitamos (28 Fev 2008 às 10:34)

Bom dia! 

Por aqui céu muito nublado!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *12.9ºC*
Tmax *18.6ºC*

Hoje acordei com 14.7ºC. A temperatura durante a noite atingiu um miserável mínimo de *13.9ºC*. A pressão está em *1029 hPa*


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2008 às 10:43)

Por cá precipitação hoje: 2,2mm toda entre as 2:15 e 3:00

Mínimo Hoje:  9.9°C (07:17) 

Máximo Ontem:  20.7 °C (14:07) 
Mínimo Ontem:  8.3 °C (04:44)


----------



## Minho (28 Fev 2008 às 11:31)

Gostei muito do video. Dá para observar como a circulação junto ao solo difere da circulação em altura 

Por Melgaço ontem ainda se registou 4.9mm e hoje, até ao momento, 5.4mm. 
12.7ºC neste momento


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2008 às 12:01)

Bom dia

Estava agora a ver os dados do IM, e parece que na Gago Coutinho cairam 4,3mm de precipitação entre as 2h e as 3h. Nada mau!

Por aqui, de manhã quando saí de casa (7h) tinha 1,1mm de precipitação acumulada. Entretanto pela manhã devem ter caído mais uns aguaceiros fracos e vou neste momento com 1,8mm de precipitação acumulada desde as 0h!

A nivel de temperatura, a minima foi de 11,3ºC e por agora estão 15,9ºC.


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2008 às 12:02)

Bom dia!! Esta noite choveu por aqui também, sendo que registei 1,0mm entre as 2h e as 3h, foram os ultimos mm deste mês que ficou com um total de 205,4mm...A temperatura mínima foi de 11,3ºC...neste momento vou com 18,0ºC, 60% HR, 124hpa, vento fraco 4,3 km/h E...


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2008 às 12:10)

miguel disse:


> Bom dia!! Esta noite choveu por aqui também, sendo que registei 1,0mm entre as 2h e as 3h, foram os ultimos mm deste mês que ficou com um total de 205,4mm...A temperatura mínima foi de 11,3ºC...neste momento vou com 18,0ºC, 60% HR, 124hpa, vento fraco 4,3 km/h E...



Também creio que aqui não choverá mais nada hoje, e amanhã o sol volta com força. O mês de Fevereiro ficou com um total de 208,5mm


----------



## Rog (28 Fev 2008 às 12:11)

Por aqui ceu parcialmente nublado por cumulus humilis 3/8
17,7ºC
66%HR
1026hpa
min. 10,3ºC


----------



## vitamos (28 Fev 2008 às 12:36)

Por aqui algumas nuvens escurinhas, mas também bastantes abertas. Não choveu ainda hoje que eu tenha notado...

Daqui a pouco rumo a Lisboa, para um fim de semana (prolongado por compromissos na capital) meteorologicamente "tranquilo"


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2008 às 12:39)

Eu provavelmente vou ficar com o total de precipitação para Fevereiro de 132,0 mm (145% mês)

Agora:

Temp - 18,7ºC
Hum - 69% (bonito numero)
Baro - 1023,7 hpa
Vento - 3,7 km/h ONO (Máx 17,7 km/h)
Precipitação - 2,2 mm
Max UV Index - 5


----------



## vitamos (28 Fev 2008 às 12:52)

HotSpot disse:


> Hum - 69% (bonito numero)



Citações de Almeida Santos! Daqui a pouco estás a falar do deputado Pita Ameixa  (Gato fedorento, no seu melhor...)

Também interessante o nível do índice UV! já está a aumentar , este fim de semana já tou a ver os níveis "de verão". Aumento proporcional ao numero de pessoas que vão estar nos areais como se fosse Agosto! Sábado e Domingo já se adivinha o trânsito na 25 de Abril em direcção á Costa!


----------



## Gilmet (28 Fev 2008 às 13:48)

Boas...
Caíu alguma chuva por volta das 9:30, que faz com que o total de hoje fique em 2,5mm e o total do mês em 173,7mm

Agora tenho 16,9ºC, humidade a 70%, pressão a 1023 hPa e vento a chegar aos 8 km/h

O céu esta a limpar a oeste, mas a este esta escuro... muitos cumulus, altocumulus e alguns cirrus...


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2008 às 13:49)

vitamos disse:


> Citações de Almeida Santos!



Foi o presidente da assembleia mas não foi esse...foi o Mota Amaral.

Quanto ao UV daqui a 15 dias deve estar a chegar ao nivel laranja. Oculuzinho escuro e evitem a exposição ao sol.


----------



## vitamos (28 Fev 2008 às 14:04)

HotSpot disse:


> Foi o presidente da assembleia mas não foi esse...foi o Mota Amaral.
> 
> Quanto ao UV daqui a 15 dias deve estar a chegar ao nivel laranja. Oculuzinho escuro e evitem a exposição ao sol.



Obrigado pela correcção, tens razão


----------



## meteo (28 Fev 2008 às 14:20)

vitamos disse:


> Citações de Almeida Santos! Daqui a pouco estás a falar do deputado Pita Ameixa  (Gato fedorento, no seu melhor...)
> 
> Também interessante o nível do índice UV! já está a aumentar , este fim de semana já tou a ver os níveis "de verão". Aumento proporcional ao numero de pessoas que vão estar nos areais como se fosse Agosto! Sábado e Domingo já se adivinha o trânsito na 25 de Abril em direcção á Costa!



22 graus que se preve para domingo não será suficiente para se ver muita gente a fazer praia..temperaturas altas,mas não exageremos ..


----------



## meteo (28 Fev 2008 às 14:25)

Vince disse:


> És de Paço de Arcos ? Olha um vizinho ....


é verdade...granda zona,digo eu!


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2008 às 16:41)

meteo disse:


> 22 graus que se preve para domingo não será suficiente para se ver muita gente a fazer praia..temperaturas altas,mas não exageremos ..



Mas eu vou lá estar... Pelo menos Sabado à tarde

Bem, hoje a máxima situou-se nos 18,2ºC.
Por agora 17,8ºC, já a descer


----------



## meteo (28 Fev 2008 às 16:52)

AnDré disse:


> Mas eu vou lá estar... Pelo menos Sabado à tarde
> 
> Bem, hoje a máxima situou-se nos 18,2ºC.
> Por agora 17,8ºC, já a descer



 eu falei,mas tambem vou la estar 
é provavel estar melhor sabado ou domingo ?


----------



## Gilmet (28 Fev 2008 às 17:04)

Bem segundo o IM, no sábado a máxima é mais alta (21ºC) e a mínima é mais baixa (9ºC), e no domingo a máxima é mais baixa (18ºC) e a minima é mais alta (11ºC), os dias, ambos com céu pouco nublado, mas segundo o freemeteo é no domingo que a máxima é mais alta..., mas vou-me fiar mais no IM... talvez seja melhor o sábado..., embora todo o fim de semana seja de bom tempo... esperemos para ver o que dizem amanha...

Por aqui estão 17,3ºC, a máxima até agora é de 17,9ºC 
O vento está a 9,0 km/h mas já esteve em 14,7 km/h
Humidade a 68%
Pressão a 1023 hPa


----------



## Rog (28 Fev 2008 às 17:28)

Boas, por aqui 15,2ºC
ceu pouco nublado alguns cirrus
75%HR
1026hpa


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2008 às 17:31)

Mais uma acima de 20ºC

Máximo Hoje:  21.2°C (13:30) 

Venha o bom tempo...


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2008 às 18:00)

Bem, em pouco mais de três quartos de hora, o céu limpo quase por completo e o vento fraco a moderado de NO/NNO fez com que a temperatura descesse 2,5ºC. Será que vêm aí uma minima abaixo dos 9ºC? Vamos lá ver

Por agora 15,3ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2008 às 18:29)

Boas...máxima de 19,7ºC e uma tarde de nuvens muito escuras! 

Agora o céu limpou por magia 

Temp:17,0ºC
Humidade:67%
Pressão:1024hpa
Vento fraco 3,6 km/h...máximo hoje de 14,8 km/h (13:51)
Dew point:12ºC
Chuva:1,0mm

Ps:Para mim o dia mais quente vai ser o de Domingo 20 a 26ºC por todo o Pais


----------



## meteo (28 Fev 2008 às 19:00)

miguel disse:


> Boas...máxima de 19,7ºC e uma tarde de nuvens muito escuras!
> 
> Agora o céu limpou por magia
> 
> ...



elahhhh


----------



## vitamos (28 Fev 2008 às 19:34)

AnDré disse:


> Bem, em pouco mais de três quartos de hora, o céu limpo quase por completo e o vento fraco a moderado de NO/NNO fez com que a temperatura descesse 2,5ºC. Será que vêm aí uma minima abaixo dos 9ºC? Vamos lá ver
> 
> Por agora 15,3ºC



Não sei se vai descer abaixo de 9 mas a verdade é que está mais fresquito aqui em Lisboa do que estava em Coimbra. Assim que saí do expresso 

Aqui do meu posto em Lisboa céu praticamente limpo! A temperatura é semelhante à do André  (estação de referência na falta de uma estação minha em Lisboa!)


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2008 às 19:53)

Mais um dia mais nuvens ainda cairam umas pingas de manhã totalizando 1 mm e agora o céu está limpo.

Tive uma mínima de 11.7ºC e máxima de 17.9ºC por vezes parecia que estava mais quente agora estou com 13.6ºC.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa o vento está fraco.

Bom aqui fica mais um timelapse  vocês agora comem com eles todos tal como o youtube   este está um pouco mais rápido em relação ao de ontem.


----------



## Rog (28 Fev 2008 às 20:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bom aqui fica mais um timelapse  vocês agora comem com eles todos tal como o youtube   este está um pouco mais rápido em relação ao de ontem.



Fico um video muito interessante
Já agora dá umas dicas para fazer videos assim

Por aqui sigo com 13,8ºC
86%HR
1027hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2008 às 20:58)

Rog disse:


> Fico um video muito interessante
> Já agora dá umas dicas para fazer videos assim
> 
> Por aqui sigo com 13,8ºC
> ...




Bom apenas necessitas de uma web cam e do programa HandyAvi 3.2  e é só disparar...ando a ver se consigo encontrar uma boa web cam para que possa melhorar a qualidade dos videos.

Se alguém souber de alguma seje qual for o preço diga...


----------



## Rog (28 Fev 2008 às 21:18)

Obrigado Mario 
um dia pode ser que também realize por cá uma experiência dessas.. com o Pico Ruivo em cenário de fundo, pode sair alguma coisa interessante...

Hoje o dia foi de ceu pouco nublado, 
max 22,2ºC
89%HR
actual 13,7ºC

Interessante foi a presistência no topo da troposfera dos contrails, indicador de ar frio e húmido que favorece a que estes se espalhem com o vento e até  cresçam. 
O avião passou por volta das 12h40, e na imagem de satélite das 13h era possível ver o rasto de condensação sobre a Madeira, e uma hora depois a sua deslocação mais para norte devido aos ventos de sul na alta atmosfera.


----------



## henriquesillva (28 Fev 2008 às 21:19)

*Boa Noite:*

T min...................................11.9º
T máx..................................18.9º

H min...................................57%
H máx..................................88%

Pressão actual.......................1024 hPa


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2008 às 21:41)

Actualmente:

Temp:........ 13,8ºC
Humidade:... 83%
Pressão:..... 1027hpa


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2008 às 21:44)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 10,3 ºC (06h49); Temperatura máxima = 19,3 ºC (10h13); Temperatura actual = 12,4 ºC; pressão atmosférica = 1028 hPa.

*A manhã começou com céu pouco nublado mas no período entre as 10h30 e as 16h00 tornou-se muito nublado devido à formação de cúmulos baixos que, por sua vez, acabaram por dissipar à meia tarde.*





*Cúmulos*

_"Nuvens separadas, geralmente densas e de contornos nítidos, que se desenvolvem verticalmente em forma de montículos, cúpulas ou torres, cuja região superior protuberante parece muitas vezes couve-flor. As porções da nuvem iluminada pelo Sol são quase sempre de um branco brilhante; a base é relativamente sombria e sensivelmente horizontal. Os cúmulos são frequentes em dias de sol, quando o solo está fortemente aquecido. Formam-se muitas vezes agrupamentos destas nuvens, todas com o mesmo nível. 
O aquecimento local do solo provoca correntes ascendentes de ar quente, cada uma das quais produz uma nuvem em forma de couve-flor, à medida que o ar arrefece e o vapor de água nele contido, condensa. Os cúmulos têm contornos marcados devido à contínua produção de gotículas dentro da nuvem, alimentada pelas correntes ascendentes de ar quente, e à sua rápida evaporação no ar mais seco circundante. Os cúmulos pequenos duram apenas entre 15 e 20 minutos, dissipando à medida que se afastam da fonte de ar quente que alimenta a sua formação. Os cúmulos começam tipicamente a formar-se a meio da manhã, enquanto o solo aquece, alcançam o seu máximo de extensão a meio da tarde e dissipam-se quando o solo começa a arrefecer. A altura do topo do cúmulo é a altura à qual o ar ascendente arrefeceu até à temperatura do ar circundante, deixando assim de ter tendência para subir. Os cúmulos estão separados uns dos outros pelas correntes de ar descendentes que compensam as correntes ascendentes e por isso, em geral, cobrem menos de metade do céu."_
Fonte: Na Rota do Tempo



Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (dia 1 e dia 13); Temperatura máxima = 19,9 ºC (dia 27).


----------



## João Soares (28 Fev 2008 às 22:40)

Ontem [27.Fevereiro.2008]

Max: *22,3ºC*
Min: *11,2ºC*

Ontem, nao pode por os dados das temperatura porque fui a um passeio a Lourinhã/Peniche  Por acaso nao choveu para la... e o mais engraçado foi ver os idosos na praia a tomar banhos de sol.... As minhas storas viram-se para nos e dizeram para nos nao dizermos "Carago" perto dos habitantes, pois poderiam levar à mal

Hoje

Max: *19,2ºC*
Min/Actual: *10,2ºC*


----------



## squidward (28 Fev 2008 às 22:48)

(28-02-2008)

T.máx: 21.2ºC
T.min: 12.6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Fev 2008 às 23:30)

Mais uma vez brindaste-nos som um excelente video Mário!
A ver se com o programa também consigo... aqui é interessante ver as formações nebulosas na Serra

Vim há pouco de um jantar na Vila de Sintra e lá havia uma grande quantidade de nuvens baixas e algum nevoeiro... a humidade era bastaaante alta porque nos carros escorria agua...

Por aqui neste momento igualo a minima do dia com *11,9ºC*
Humidade a 92%
Pressão a 1026 hPa
Vento, por vezes a 7 km/h

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 11,9ºC (até agora)
MÁXIMA: 17,9ºC

PRECIPITAÇÃO HOJE: 2,5mm
PRECIPITAÇÂO ESTE MÊS: 173,7mm


----------



## Nuno (28 Fev 2008 às 23:42)

Por aqui céu limpo, e por cá tivemos um belo dia de sol. Estes dias ate sabem bem.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Fev 2008 às 00:09)

Terminei ontem o dia com uma minima de 11,4ºC, registada ás 23:59

Por hoje despeço-me...


----------



## Turista (29 Fev 2008 às 00:32)

Olá a todos, passei os ultimos dias a corrigir exames e um bocado longe das lides meteorológicas.
No entanto, ontem dia 28, foi um dia de céu pouco nublado a partir de meio da manhã, com minima de 12ºC e máxima de 18,5ºC.
Abraços!


----------



## Gilmet (29 Fev 2008 às 07:56)

Bom dia...

Por aqui tivemos uma noite de nevoeiro e algumas nuvens medias á mistura...
A minima foi mais baixa, mas ainda assim...... foi de *9,4ºC*
Neste momento a temperatura já sobe sem precedentes, e vou com 10,9ºC
Humidade a 97%
Pressão a 1027 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Fev 2008 às 09:11)

Por aqui estão presentes algumas nuvens neste momento.

Tive uma mínima de 10.8ºC agora estou com 13.9ºC.

A pressão está nos 1028hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## AnDré (29 Fev 2008 às 12:08)

Bom dia pessoal! 
À semelhança do Gil, ontem também tive um jantar, não em Sintra, mas no Saldanha. E como só cheguei de manhã, vou só agora lançar os dados referentes ao dia de ontem:

Dia 28/02:
Tmin:11,3ºC
Tmáx:18,2ºC
Precipitação: 1,8mm.

Referente ao dia de hoje, o céu encontra-se neste momento muito nublado e estão uns agradáveis 17,4ºC.
A temperatura minima ficou-se pelos 11,1ºC. De notar ainda que hoje de manhã havia muita humidade.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Fev 2008 às 13:27)

Boa tarde...

Neste momento tenho 16,9ºC e o céu está praticamente encoberto por cumulus...


----------



## HotSpot (29 Fev 2008 às 14:48)

Máximo Hoje:  21.0°C (15:29) 
Mínimo Hoje:  7.2°C (07:09) 

Máximo Ontem:  21.2 °C (13:30) 
Mínimo Ontem:  9.9 °C (07:17)


----------



## Gilmet (29 Fev 2008 às 15:52)

O vento faz-se sentir com alguma intensidade... as rajadas já chegaram aos 15 km/h
Neste momento tenho 16,8ºC, sendo que a máxima do dia é de 17,4ºC, até ao momento


----------



## Gerofil (29 Fev 2008 às 16:55)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 9,3 ºC (06h45); Temperatura máxima = 18,4 ºC (13h48); Temperatura actual = 17,8 ºC; pressão atmosférica = 1029 hPa.

*Nevoeiro cerrado pela manhã; céu praticamente limpo a partir das 11h00. Tarde encantadora com muito sol e alguns cumulonimbos a desenvolverem-se do outro lado da fronteira, sobre Espanha ...*

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (dia 1 e dia 13); Temperatura máxima = 19,9 ºC (dia 27).


----------



## miguel (29 Fev 2008 às 18:37)

Por aqui tive os seguintes valores hoje...

Mínima: 11,7ºC
Máxima:18,1ºC

Dados actuais:

Temp:16,3ºC
Humidade:67%
Pressão:1027hpa
Vento:3,6km/h...máx. hoje 11,5km/h
 céu limpo


----------



## Dan (29 Fev 2008 às 18:50)

Extremos deste último dia de Fevereiro: 3,0ºC / 15,5ºC

Por agora: Um céu quase sem nuvens e ainda 13,2ºC.

Este Fevereiro acabou por apresentar valores médios de temperatura e precipitação que seriam normais num mês de Março


----------



## Gilmet (29 Fev 2008 às 18:52)

Boas...

Tive uma máxima de 17,6ºC
Neste momento tenho 12,9ºC, vento a 1 km/h, humidade a 83% e pressão a 1017 hPa

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 9,4ºC
MÁXIMA: 17,6ºC

A temperatura actual está bastante mais baixa do que ontem por esta hora

E acabou Fevereiro...


----------



## Turista (29 Fev 2008 às 18:56)

Por estes lados do Cabo Carvoeiro o dia foi primaveril, céu limpo, e se não fosse o vento teria sido um dia de praia.


----------



## squidward (29 Fev 2008 às 19:32)

o mês termina assim:

T.máx: +22.4ºC
T.min: +10.2ºC


----------



## jose leça (29 Fev 2008 às 19:37)

Boas noites ao Forum

Hoje registei 11,1ºC de mínima e 19,1ºC de máxima.
Agora sigo com 13,2 e 81% HR. Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Fev 2008 às 19:41)

Por aqui tarde de céu com algumas nuvens e agora o céu encontra-se limpo.

Tive uma mínima de 10.8ºC e máxima de 18.6ºC  agora estou com 13.3ºC.

A pressão está nos 1027hpa o vento está fraco.

Bom mais um timelapse neste nota-se bem a mudança de direcção das nuvens  enjoy.


----------



## AnDré (29 Fev 2008 às 21:01)

Boa noite.

Por aqui céu limpo, e 12,8ºC
O vento está agora em geral fraco de NO, mas ao final da tarde e inicio da noite soprou moderado. 
A temperatura máxima ascendeu até aos 18,6ºC enquanto que a minima ficou-se pelos 11,1ºC.

E assim termina Fevereiro
Março já traz dias maiores!




Mário Barros disse:


> Bom mais um timelapse neste nota-se bem a mudança de direcção das nuvens  enjoy.


----------



## henriquesillva (29 Fev 2008 às 22:10)

*Boa noite:*

T min.........................11.8º  (07h45)
T máx........................18.3º  (14h23)

H min.........................50%
H máx........................88%

Presão actual..............1027 hPa





AnDré disse:


> E assim termina Fevereiro
> Março já traz dias maiores!



É durante o mês de Março, que o dia mais aumenta (1 h e 16m)


----------



## Rog (29 Fev 2008 às 22:40)

Boas, Por aqui 13,3ºC
82%HR
1027hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## vitamos (29 Fev 2008 às 22:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui tarde de céu com algumas nuvens e agora o céu encontra-se limpo.
> 
> Tive uma mínima de 10.8ºC e máxima de 18.6ºC  agora estou com 13.3ºC.
> 
> ...



Mais um timelapse de excelente qualidade 

Céu completamente limpo em Lisboa, veremos até que ponto os termómetros vão descer!


----------



## AnDré (29 Fev 2008 às 23:19)

vitamos disse:


> Mais um timelapse de excelente qualidade
> 
> Céu completamente limpo em Lisboa, veremos até que ponto os termómetros vão descer!



Hey Vizinho!
Boa estadia pelo Lumiar.

Em Odivelas estão agora 12,4ºC. Mas já está estável há algum tempo.
Sopra uma ligeira brisa de noroeste.


----------



## squidward (29 Fev 2008 às 23:19)

henriquesillva disse:


> É durante o mês de Março, que o dia mais aumenta (1 h e 16m)




Ja tou com saudades da hora de Verão!! Estes dias assim curtos sao quase deprimentes:


----------



## vitamos (29 Fev 2008 às 23:31)

AnDré disse:


> Hey Vizinho!
> *Boa estadia pelo Lumiar*.
> 
> Em Odivelas estão agora 12,4ºC. Mas já está estável há algum tempo.
> Sopra uma ligeira brisa de noroeste.



Sendo preciso é freguesia da Ameixoeira  é lado a lado!


----------



## jose leça (1 Mar 2008 às 00:01)

Começo o mês com 11,3ºC. Até rima!


----------



## João Soares (1 Mar 2008 às 00:14)

29.Fevereiro

Max: *21ºC*
Min: *9,5ºC* às 23h59

Hoje predominou  ceu limpo e o sol


----------

